# #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed!



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

I'd love it for the WWE to be great and Reigns to entertain me and the booking to be brilliant etc but I also like watching a car crash and these next couple of months are gonna be fun.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

guess i wasn't the only one to cancel my subscription


----------



## NatsuMaki (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

I still have mine, but its just cause I'm too lazy to go and cancel lol


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

well deserved :maury I can't believe they thought this was a good idea


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

"PULL THE PLUG, DAMMIT!" :vince4


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

Current mood of subscribers:


----------



## Júnior Ranks (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

IT'S ALL SMARKS! EVERY ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE CANCELING THEIR SUBSCRIPTION ARE SMARKS!1!111!!

Seriously, WWE made their bed, now they have to lay in it.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

I'm waiting for footage of crowds burning a Reigns effigy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

Computers booed Reigns in the arena.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

Actually, wouldn't be surprised if the WWE are blocking people from cancelling.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

I got my cancellation in before the page crashed


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

Ehh they will be subscribing again come next month. Vince always wins in the end


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

That is music to my fucking ears, love it!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

Got mine cancelled as well early enough. But fuck us, we're the minority. Neckbeards who have no life. It's obvious everyone is behind Roman Reigns.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*#CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide*

This is pretty funny to me. A lot of people are posting images of their cancellation. I would've but I cancelled when Bryan left.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

every link on the page is broken. don't think the "page crashed"


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

*#CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

https://www.hashtags.org/trending-on-twitter/

This is fucking great.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

Cancelwwenetwork is trending! This is amazing!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO NO REALLY??? Hahahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

:lmao

Clearly not best for business.

:reigns


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*



Stone Hot said:


> Ehh they will be subscribing again come next month. Vince always wins in the end


LOL you also predicted that Reigns wouldn't get booed.

Are you ever right about anything?


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

Well I'm certainly not paying for it when free period ends this week..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*



Stone Hot said:


> Ehh they will be subscribing again come next month. Vince always wins in the end


Does he? The network subs were already nowhere near where they wanted them. Looks like their about to take another hit.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

:cole Oh my.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

But he is Slammy Superstar #legit .


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

#CancelWWENetwork is trending, NOT good business.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*#CancelWWENetwork*

this is trending all over the world right now lol!!!

people are posting screenshots of them canceling from their subscription! 

what are your thoughts? 

i totally agree, if the product doesn't cater to the fans, the fans shouldn't give their money to the product.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

It's the #8 trend worldwide right now. About to overtake #beer


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*










:vince2


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide*

It is now trending worldwide... Worst decision ever?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

WHATS BEST FOR BUSINESS


hey michael cole please enlighten us WHAT IS TRENDING ON TWITTER


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

:lmao you reap what you sow.


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

Oh but I thought internet wrestling fans/smarks/angry fans were just a few hundred people though? Yet it trends WORLD FUCKING WIDE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

Good. 

Vince's old stubborn ass gonna have to learn the hard way again, it seems.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork*

Just posted a picture of my WWE Network Cancellation on twitter:

https://twitter.com/RLMDICE/status/559582076114964480


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

keep it coming guys


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide*

That's awesome. Wonder what the geniuses at WWE were thinking when they saw that.


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*



Frico said:


> :vince2


Holy crap :lmao


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

Keep on tweeting! send a fucking message to the idiots in Stamford.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

Bu.... BUT IT'S THE SMARKS THAT ARE COMPLAINING, NOT THE CASUALS!!!!!11111


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork*

Those same people will be renewing it the day of Wrestlemania


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide*

ITS JUST THE SMARKS!!!!1111 :vince


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

I love it


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide; "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*

Holy shit. I just checked, still is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide*



StraightYesSociety said:


> It is now trending worldwide... Worst decision ever?


#CancelWWENetwork is #3 world wide and #1 in the US


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork*



Brandough said:


> Those same people will be renewing it the day of Wrestlemania


You also predicted Reigns wasn't going to win the Rumble and that he would never get booed.

You don't really have the credibility to be making all these predictions.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide; "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*

Facebook marks are running wild too brother:


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide; "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559583431621750784
LMAO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide; "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*

:ti

What an embarrassment this company has become.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide*



birthday_massacre said:


> #CancelWWENetwork is #3 world wide and #1 in the US


This is literally THE ONLY way to make them listen. Putting our money where our mouths are. If half the people cancel their subs Vince will have to rectify it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide; "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*

SO WHATCHA GONNA VINCE WHEN THE CASUALS TURN THEIR BACK ON YOU


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork*



ImitationGame said:


> You also predicted Reigns wasn't going to win the Rumble and that he would never get booed.
> 
> You don't really have the credibility to be making all these predictions.


I'll admit I was wrong, but still, like I said those same people will be renewing it the day of wrestlemania


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

#2 as we speak


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide; "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*

Keep it up boys, fucking beautiful stuff.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide; "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide; "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*

I cancelled mine as well. I didn't use it anyway.

I still had the old subscription model though so I have it till Wrestlemania.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide; "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*

Wow its trending #1 in the US. Honestly they deserve this for being so fucking stupid. Like how did Vince not know this was gonna happen after the travesty of last years rumble.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide; "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*

Good. I hope this asinine decision fucks them straight up the ass.

You had Daniel Bryan, _RIGHT THERE_. Not one person thought to call a god damn audible??

I said this Rumble is either gonna make mark or piss me off.

That whole thing just deflated. This truly didn't have to happen. It's time for Vince to please hand over the control. He has lost his fucking mind fpalm

I can't believe Vince is willing to fuck up Mania because he refuses to acknowledge Bryan That is some TRUE dedication to your pettiness :lmao


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork*



Brandough said:


> I'll admit I was wrong, but still, like I said those same people will be renewing it the day of wrestlemania


After the sub numbers come out following WM, 

You: "I'll admit, I was wrong."

Looking forward to it.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide; "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*

The Triple Threat was so awe inspiring that I honestly don't care much for the Rumble match despite it being one of the worst Rumble matches of all time. 

Hell anyone else could have won and it doesn't change the fact that the match had terrible pacing, no spots, and no actual excitement. I'll take whatever abuse WWE wants to give me as long as I get that one top tier match a year. 

Shield/Wyatts made up for 2014.
RR Triple Threat makes up for this year and despite this year having a bad look into the future, I'll keep my Subscription since it's such a great deal.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

Correction #1 worldwide


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide; "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*

As much as i'm sad now, but the upcoming months will be fun to watch.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*

Glad I got to cancel before the page crashed.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide; "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*

it's the #1 worldwide trend right now :lmao



> @WrestlingInc
> Bad news for WWE. #CancelWWENetwork is the number one trend on Twitter right now


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*










LOL GG WWE


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*

It's just the smarks!


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*

That's the beauty of a monthly subscription. The company depends on that constant monthly revenue. If they lose a bunch of subscriptions it goes straight to their wallet.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Fuckin love it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

#1 trend in the world. Congratulations, Roman, you talentless hack, you hurt your companys profitability. GREAT TOP BABYFACE!


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I really CAN'T stop laughing....


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I've already unsub with intentions of being completely done with the WWE product unless they have drastic changes. However, I might watch raw just to see what kind of damage control they'll do. I still can't believe they've learned nothing from last year's rumble. Good thing they don't have a 6 month commitment any longer, overwise I'm sure people would be _really_ pissed off.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*



Markus123 said:


> I'd love it for the WWE to be great and Reigns to entertain me and the booking to be brilliant etc but I also like watching a car crash and these next couple of months are gonna be fun.


I'm not gonna lie, as hard as I push for WWE to fix their shit, I don't think it would quite be the same if they were a competent company. I would absolutely miss shit hitting the fan when the inevitable spectacular fuck up came from them. It's part of the fan experience tbh :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

#WhoWatchesWWEAfter2002 is now trending worldwide.

:lmao


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

#1 right now


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*



samizayn said:


> I'm not gonna lie, as hard as I push for WWE to fix their shit, I don't think it would quite be the same if they were a competent company. I would absolutely miss shit hitting the fan when the inevitable spectacular fuck up came from them. It's part of the fan experience tbh :lol


Agreed 100%, it makes the experience so much more fun. It makes it MORE than just a show, it's great.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

The sad thing is, though this will put a dent in WWE, nothing's going to change. Reigns will continue getting a push.

Though I REALLY FUCKING HATE THIS, it'd be worse if WWE gave in this year and put Bryan in the main event yet again somehow. It'd be like not just admitting failures and mistakes, but also giving in, which would be bad.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Vince is a real petty piece of shit. He doesn't give a damn what the fans think, how this negatively affects Roman, how this negatively affects Mania!

In his mind, he won, because Bryan didn't.

I...what is wrong with this man :no:


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

i dare those motherfuckers to acknowledge it tomorrow on raw :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*

:vince7

This is pretty bad. The numbers from the network didn't meet their expectations and cancelling it will hurt the network even more.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*



muttgeiger said:


> Correction #1 worldwide


Wow this is so hilarious. Let's see if Vince will even get near the million subscribers he wanted :maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

RIP 'IWC' Excuses. Bryan/Ambrose/Dolph all more over than Roman.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Just fyi, if you think everyone who is angry is a smark...take a look at WWE's social media pages.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

New ringname: Roman "CancelWWENetwork" Reigns. Now trending worldwide. Problem solved.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

WWE makes me want to cry.

Real life makes me want to laugh.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Hopefully the media runs with it... Look I love WWE but fuck, I'm tired of torturing myself. They need to be humbled.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*



Stone Hot said:


> Ehh they will be subscribing again come next month. Vince always wins in the end


You maybe Stone Hot but your predictions are Stone Cold. :reigns BELEE DAT, that's all folks!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork*



a PIMP named STEINER said:


> this is trending all over the world right now lol!!!
> 
> people are posting screenshots of them canceling from their subscription!
> 
> ...


I mean the trolling of fans with the 'Shattered Dreams', followed by all of the fan favorites being eliminated so easily just to show the fans "I don't care who you like" was just the nail in the coffin.

I mean yea I can complain but it's stupid if I were to continue to give him money. So I canceled...I honestly don't even wanna give RAW any views..i'll download it from now on.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Brandough said:


> I'll admit I was wrong, but still, like I said those same people will be renewing it the day of wrestlemania


Wrestlemania is a couple months away. A lot of people cancelling for 2 months can cost them money. I cancelled. Maybe I will reorder for Mania. But at the end of the day even if I do the WWE lost $20 from me.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Vince is a real petty piece of shit. He doesn't give a damn what the fans think, how this negatively affects Roman, how this negatively affects Mania!
> 
> In his mind, he won, because WWE Bryan didn't.
> 
> I...what is wrong with this man :no:


:lol
Reigns marks gonna act like Reigns did/does nothing wrong ever or at all still?

Everyone has a right to say no. Reigns can say "no" if he doesn't want it or is smart enough to understand he doesn't deserve it.

Not to mention, Reigns isn't exactly the brightest guy out nor is he exactly a good guy either. All his "haters" just have bad lives and are just jealous, remember? *duckface*


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Its Batista all over again. 2nd rumble dud in a row.

Vince NEEDS TO RETIRE. He is out of touch with the fans.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

ive been sick this weekend, this fuckery has made me feel better


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



> @THETOMMYDREAMER
> #CancelWWENetwork trending #1 Worldwide. Yikes that's not good for buisness. Thats not good for anybody


belee dat!


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Well this certainly doesn't make Reigns look strong!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

18k thumbs down
5.6k thumps up

via FB page. Yeah go WWE, throw a good show, yeah! Awesome stuff, wankers.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*#CancelWWENetwork is the #1 trending topic on Twitter*

Damn.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*

And now it's the number one trend, just wonderful. I canceled mine last month so I'll be fine. It's a shame that the Network has this great potential but is not being utilized and you have to hit them where it hurts in order to send a message.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> #1 trend in the world. Congratulations, Roman, you talentless hack, you hurt your companys profitability. GREAT TOP BABYFACE!


I love how you called this on the thread about February possibly being free. :lmao It scares me how much your pessimism is more and more reflective of this horrible product.

Just asking, did you watch the Rumble? I know you said you wouldn't a day or two ago and would only do so afterwards if Reigns didn't win it. Either way, it's worth it just to see the crowd bury him so hard even if this clown undeservedly joined an elite list of winners that he doesn't belong in.


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

15 minutes ago.
#HappyRepublicDay 
#CancelWWENetwork 
#GraciasRoman 
#MissUniverso2015 
#BuyRPDOniTunes 
Dark Sky Paradise
Paulina Vega
Goodnight Shawn
Grandma's Hands
Kangen Siapa


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*










:ti


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Hmm, is raw in philly tomorrow? If so shit might be get nasty on air.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Fucking useless idiots.

They'll never learn they deserve whatever backlash they get, sorry.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Good to see!

Hopefully all these people tweeting it actually do cancel their subscriptions; making sure it's not just all bark, no bite. Shove the message right into their faces that you won't accept this bullshit


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Here's hoping they don't come to the conclusion that everyone who booed Reigns wanted Bryan instead.

TBH, I don't even care about Bryan. I just don't want a talentless hack to main event WM. There's quite a few guys who deserve it on the roster, just not him.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Who really wants Bryan pushed again, fucking Christ his title reign was trash thankfully I didn't have to sit through it long (sucks he got injured though)


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

LMAO this is surreal.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

How many of you nerds are going to post in the "Just Renewed My Subscription" thread come March?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Lol no wonder why people think wrestling fans are losers. It's a damn TV show, stop taking it so seriously. Did you all cancel HBO when Robb Stark got killed? 

When did wrestling fans decide that if they didn't get exactly what they wanted then the product isn't entertaining? As a Lions fan I was pissed when we got screwed against the Cowboys but I still enjoyed the game. 

When did results start mattering in a scripted sport?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

But guys everyone cancelling are smarks all the casuals love Reigns yall are just haters!!!


Anyway back to reality, eat shit Reigns fans lol. We tried to tell you.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

LOVING the reaction on twitter. I'd love to be in the board room when they're presented with THIS number one trending topic!


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Its Batista all over again. 2nd rumble dud in a row.
> 
> Vince NEEDS TO RETIRE. He is out of touch with the fans.


Not even close. This is already waaaaaaay worse than the whole Batista fiasco last year.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*










:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Terrible night for WWE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

"Daniel Bryan!"
"Let's Go Ambrose!"
"Let's Go Ziggler!"


Why couldn't Vince give the fans one of these? Dean could be a star for them.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Solf said:


> Here's hoping they don't come to the conclusion that everyone who booed Reigns wanted Bryan instead.
> 
> TBH, I don't even care about Bryan. I just don't want a talentless hack to main event WM. There's quite a few guys who deserve it on the roster, just not him.


This exactly, its not about Bryan, even if i'm a fan of his.

It's the fact there were 4-5 guys in that rumble more suited for the spot than Reigns, more ready than Reigns and more well received than Reigns, and they all got made to look like cannon fodder for the new pet project.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Did you all cancel HBO when Robb Stark got killed?


 I don't even want a favorite of mine to main event WM, I just want someone who's fit enough for that role.

Hence cancelling the network. Besides, the comparison between a series of books/tv show and wrestling, where the crowd plays a HUGE part is retarded.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol no wonder why people think wrestling fans are losers. It's a damn TV show, stop taking it so seriously. Did you all cancel HBO when Robb Stark got killed?
> 
> When did wrestling fans decide that if they didn't get exactly what they wanted then the product isn't entertaining? As a Lions fan I was pissed when we got screwed against the Cowboys but I still enjoyed the game.
> 
> When did results start mattering in a scripted sport?


Results dictate who gets exposure. People don't become top stars on losing streaks. Jobbers don't main event RAW. Those that main event get promo time, longer matches on TV and actual spots on PPV cards, and those that don't, don't. So protesting booking is simply a way to dictate exposure.


Zig-Kick. said:


> This exactly, its not about Bryan, even if i'm a fan of his.
> 
> It's the fact there were 4-5 guys in that rumble more suited for the spot than Reigns, more ready than Reigns and more well received than Reigns, and they all got made to look like cannon fodder for the new pet project.


Exactly, it's very important people keep that in mind. Because the images are so identical to last year's Rumble it makes people fall into the trap of thinking the crowd booed because they wanted Bryan. It was partly that, but overwhelmingly because they didn't want Reigns.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Didn't the anti-smark crowds say to vote with their wallets, well here they are.. wow these anti-smark crowds cannot win.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



antdvda said:


> How many of you nerds are going to post in the "Just Renewed My Subscription" thread come March?


Legit read that sentence with a voice belonging to this guy:


----------



## houseshow (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Just turn off the Network and keep going, no big salarys like for Lesnar or Rock. Probably fire everyone instead of Bryan and sign the whole NXT Roster -> There we go, everyone is happy!


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I did more than tweet a message, I actually did cancel my sub as of 15 minutes ago. I am not spending another dime on WWE until Vince is gone. This was the last fucking straw.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

People should of never subscribed in the first place.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Just checked and cant believe that is trending.

It upsets me more than anything else though....

When did this divide happen between the demographics of fans and between the fans and the WWE.

Its just horrible to see everything kind of fall apart. 

I really hate this....

Why cant we all just get along.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Gonna twist this into because Cena didn't win the title.
Record breaking title reign for Cena next month!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

lmaoo


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*










I just saw that now. :lmao


----------



## Peter_Sellers (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

the IWC doesn't know how to pick its battles. a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol no wonder why people think wrestling fans are losers. It's a damn TV show, stop taking it so seriously. Did you all cancel HBO when Robb Stark got killed?
> 
> When did wrestling fans decide that if they didn't get exactly what they wanted then the product isn't entertaining? As a Lions fan I was pissed when we got screwed against the Cowboys but I still enjoyed the game.
> 
> When did results start mattering in a scripted sport?


You see here lies the problem, people aren't supposed to boo, talk shit on the net or cancel subscriptions to show they don't like the product. What are they supposed to do? Does your kind even think before you speak?


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is the #1 trending topic on Twitter*

Yep, the wwe hates its fans and the fans hate wwe.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

GOAT Tweet By Lance Storm


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*



Choke2Death said:


> And now it's the number one trend, just wonderful. I canceled mine last month so I'll be fine. It's a shame that the Network has this great potential but is not being utilized and you have to hit them where it hurts in order to send a message.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's rather hilarious IMO that his negativity is just so on point.

That aside, the fact Reigns is now a Rumble winner and maineventing a Mania is scary. Whoever thought Reigns wasn't gonna win was delusional but the way they have done it, was the icing on the cake. Shitting on Bryan, Ambrose, Ziggler, Wyatt and even Rusev who has been unstoppable just so Vince can get his way with Reigns being on top shows what mental disabilities they have. Having Rock there to curb the boo's just intensified it.

The fact that in 2015 we have Big Show and Kane making the final 3 also proves how fucked this whole situation is.

The fact that a guy who is 6-7 months into a singles run( which he spent 2 of them injured) is maineventing a Mania shows how desperate they are too push him no matter who it hurts in the process. The guy cannot wrestle, he is the worst worker of a mic I have seen at the top of the roster for years and even he himself is now gonna be hated by the fans. This guy is the new Cena and what better way to start your reign at the top then getting destroyed by a hot Philly crowd.

Wrestling doesn't matter anymore, it's all about the look. Mic work or in ring ability get you no where in the WWE.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Zeppex said:


> Hmm, is raw in philly tomorrow? If so shit might be get nasty on air.


no, if i remember correctly, it's in fucking Hartford, Connecticut.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



ShowStopper said:


> Can Rock legally disown Reigns from his family? If so, I'm sure it's Rock's first order of business tomorrow morning.
> 
> :rock


Roman isn't even his blood cousin. That would explain his lack of talent compared to The Rock. Rock to lose Roman's number by tomorrow :rock4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> People should of never subscribed in the first place.


This. Never have. Never will.

Then.
Now.
Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



antdvda said:


> How many of you nerds are going to post in the "Just Renewed My Subscription" thread come March?


EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

If WWE are smart, they'll just break the cancellation link for a day or so.


----------



## houseshow (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> People should of never subscribed in the first place.


Like i did, ill use this 9,99 instead to pay my internet so i can post in Forums and on Twitter.


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Bryan's bargaining power has improved tremendously from this though. If he threatened to walk out tomorrow and do a shoot interview, he could probably come close to bankrupting the WWE single-handedly. Take what happened when Punk left and multiply it by a million.

Too bad he's not enough of a dick to do that, but still. Would be a sight to see. WWE would probably let Bryan walk and go out of business before before acknowledging his importance too.

But if he could convince Ziggler, Ambrose, Wyatt, Ryback, Sandow, and every other person on the roster that got dumped on tonight (including Orton...that was astounding...Were they really so afraid of Orton getting pops and taking away from Reigns that they kept him out too?!?) and threatened to walk out, THAT might get Vince to listen.

Unfortunately a lot of these guys probably can't/won't and need to keep working for a while longer. Only Orton and Bryan are probably financially secure enough to retire tomorrow and be okay.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



TakeMyGun said:


> GOAT Tweet By Lance Storm


Except they were cheering for Ambrose, Ziggler and even Ryder, so that's invalid.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



TakeMyGun said:


> GOAT Tweet By Lance Storm


But fans would have been happy with Dean, Ziggler, or even a heel Wyatt. Storm is spinning this as a 'Bryan didn't win' thing. It's a Roman sucks thing.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

:ti

go ahead and cancel you big babies. You all will be watching RAW tomorrow and stealing the PPV next month.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

wonder how they would react if over 100k people unsubscribed


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



TheLooseCanon said:


> This. Never have. Never will.
> 
> Then.
> Now.
> Fuck you WWE.


In the same boat as you lads


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Miss Sally said:


> Didn't the anti-smark crowds say to vote with their wallets, well here they are.. wow these anti-smark crowds cannot win.


Guess not. :draper2


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



SPAZ said:


> :lol
> Reigns marks gonna act like Reigns did/does nothing wrong ever or at all still?
> 
> Everyone has a right to say no. Reigns can say "no" if he doesn't want it or is smart enough to understand he doesn't deserve it.
> ...


Blaming Reigns makes no sense at all. Vince deserves all of the blame for his idiotic booking, Reigns is just a guy trying to capitalize on a once in a lifetime opportunity.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> :ti
> 
> go ahead and cancel you big babies. You all will be watching RAW tomorrow and stealing the PPV next month.


Yes. You are right. All these people, the ones in attendance, the worldwide trends, the casuals on Facebook, pretty much everyone. We're all big babies. Get over yourself.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I am glad you're not in the WWE too, Storm. 


Trying to turn this in to an anti-Bryan thing lmao, shameful. I am not even a massive Bryan fan but at the same time I can see why some useless hack who seems dumb as fuck outside of WWE and boring inside WWE winning the Rumble the way he did is a joke.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



TakeMyGun said:


> GOAT Tweet By Lance Storm


Ambrose, Ziggler, and Sandow don't seem to be having a problem getting over.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

It's more then just a Bryan thing this year, that's what's different.

The fact that 4 or 5 hugely talented guys were treated like the trash I take out each week is what makes it worse.

If any of Ambrose, Ziggler, Wyatt or Bryan won we would be happy.

It's the fact talentless hacks are getting all the rewards.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*



Cobalt said:


> It's rather hilarious IMO that his negativity is just so on point.
> 
> That aside, the fact Reigns is now a Rumble winner and maineventing a Mania is scary. Whoever thought Reigns wasn't gonna win was delusional but the way they have done it, was the icing on the cake. Shitting on Bryan, Ambrose, Ziggler, Wyatt and even Rusev who has been unstoppable just so Vince can get his way with Reigns being on top shows what mental disabilities they have. Having Rock there to curb the boo's just intensified it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right. Say what you want about Cena but at least he got over organically. Crowd really liked him and he took the time to better his craft in the midcard before entering the main event and when he did, they still liked him until WWE just kept booking him as superman and kept the title on him forever. Besides that, at least he has talent and also become a pretty good draw. Same with Batista in 2005, who's push was similar to Reigns in that it was pretty quick and he was still green but he, too, got over organically so by the time they gave him the Rumble victory, he was super hot with the crowd and headlined a successful Wrestlemania.

Sadly, the last sentence is correct. Nowadays fan reactions or talent don't matter. You only get anywhere if Vince likes you and if you get over in spite of him not supporting it, you'll get buried. Just ask Ambrose, Bryan, Cesaro and Ryder.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Natsuke said:


> Legit read that sentence with a voice belonging to this guy:


I wish I was that good looking...


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

To be honest, I wouldn't be so pissed if we had Reigns vs Ambrose or Reigns vs Rusev as something with more time as final 2. Not that I wouldn't be pissed, but all the way it was built was just like "Yep, we were going with Reigns, fuck it, eliminate Bryan, Show and Kane eliminate the other favorites like nothing, Rock saves the day". And that's what is most ridiculous, it's not only about Bryan (I'm not denying he's involved), it's about stupid booking.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



ShowStopper said:


> #WhoWatchesWWEAfter2002 is now trending worldwide.
> 
> :lmao












very clever sonny


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> :ti
> 
> go ahead and cancel you big babies. You all will be watching RAW tomorrow and stealing the PPV next month.


You Roman Reigns marks are the 1% unlike the occupy wall street movement the Yes movement can actually do something. Enjoy the time now for the Roman Empire is going to fall. Rome wasn't built in a day but Vince sure thinks it can ME in a day.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Dean/Bray/Dolph all should have won. Not a Bryan thing. I wanted Dean.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



#Mark said:


> Blaming Reigns makes no sense at all. Vince deserves all of the blame for his idiotic booking, Reigns is just a guy trying to capitalize on a once in a lifetime opportunity.


You can certainly blame him for being shite and not ready even after months if not years of pruning for this position. And you can also blame him for being a cockhead backstage what with those lines about 'haters' etc.

Clearly the biggest problem is booking, but you can't say you can't blame Reigns at all.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol no wonder why people think wrestling fans are losers. It's a damn TV show, stop taking it so seriously. Did you all cancel HBO when Robb Stark got killed?
> 
> When did wrestling fans decide that if they didn't get exactly what they wanted then the product isn't entertaining? As a Lions fan I was pissed when we got screwed against the Cowboys but I still enjoyed the game.
> 
> When did results start mattering in a scripted sport?


Yeah, what kind of moron cancels a subscription to a service run by a company that doesn't entertain them nor deserves your money :booklel

It's better if you guys continue to give Vince your money even though your dissatisfied with his product (Y) 

Don't be a fucking Corporate dicksucking geek please :kobe8


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

They deserve this. 

Next time, push Bryan. Don't take out new fan favorites like Ambrose, Ziggler, and Bray by having two old fucking schmucks throw them out like that.

Vince asked for this. He treated the fans like shit, now the fans will fuck him over.

Good. Old fucking cunt.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



ShowStopper said:


> #WhoWatchesWWEAfter2002 is now trending worldwide.
> 
> :lmao


http://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=#WhoWatchesWWEAfter2002&src=typd

Credit: A$AP


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

It's simple really

Blame Reigns for being crap at his job, and an idiot. But not for doing what any man alive would do and let his boss treat him like a superstar and let his boss make his life better.

Blame Vince for being fucking retarded. There, problem solved.


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



#Mark said:


> Blaming Reigns makes no sense at all. Vince deserves all of the blame for his idiotic booking, Reigns is just a guy trying to capitalize on a once in a lifetime opportunity.


If you're not good enough and have any self-awareness, you refuse to go into a position you're not able to successfully execute.

Stacy Kiebler was set to win the Women's Title at Taboo Tuesday 2004 and refused to win backstage the night of the PPV, saying she wasn't good enough in the ring to hold the title.

If Reigns gave two shits about the business, his coworkers, his employer, and hell, even himself, he'd have told Vince beforehand that he wasn't yet ready for this. Hell, even Mason Ryan years ago was upset at getting called up from FCW so quickly, he thought he was too green and shouldn't have been on the main roster yet.

Reigns clearly doesn't have a similar level of self awareness or care much for the company, his coworkers, or the business though.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol no wonder why people think wrestling fans are losers. It's a damn TV show, stop taking it so seriously. *Did you all cancel HBO when Robb Stark got killed? *
> 
> When did wrestling fans decide that if they didn't get exactly what they wanted then the product isn't entertaining? As a Lions fan I was pissed when we got screwed against the Cowboys but I still enjoyed the game.
> 
> When did results start mattering in a scripted sport?


Boy are you lucky I completed the series this past week or some shit would have gone down 

And yes, that death did eat me up


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I tried to cancel mine, but can't so I canceled it via Paypal and e-mailed WWE.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



ShowStopper said:


> #WhoWatchesWWEAfter2002 is now trending worldwide.
> 
> :lmao


My god that is so fresh. Pls post more.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



#Mark said:


> Blaming Reigns makes no sense at all. Vince deserves all of the blame for his idiotic booking, Reigns is just a guy trying to capitalize on a once in a lifetime opportunity.


Reigns shit on all his haters and talked crap. What do you expect? He's as guilty.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> :ti
> 
> go ahead and cancel you big babies. You all will be watching RAW tomorrow and stealing the PPV next month.


Jesus some of you Reigns fans are so insufferable.

It's like you're not allowed to NOT be on Vince's dick and not agree with his shit product.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I loved that triple threat

WWE had an easy lay up in Ziggler, Ambrose, or heck even Ryback winning

Reigns hell nobody in his position will be able to sway the crowd.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



JD said:


> They deserve this.
> 
> Next time, push Bryan. Don't take out new fan favorites like Ambrose, Ziggler, and Bray by having two old fucking schmucks throw them out like that.
> 
> ...


That mega protection booking for Reigns to make him look good plus teh Rock to leech from.

NEWS FLASH VINCE IF A GUY NEEDS THAT MUCH PROTECTION HE IS NOT FUCKING READY LOL.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

CM PUNK laughing his ass of right now


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

There is a GraciasRoman trend.. how long before RR marks bring it up.. despite it not being about him.?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Shalashaska said:


> Jesus some of you Reigns fans are so insufferable.
> 
> It's like you're not allowed to NOT be on Vince's dick and not agree with his shit product.


Oh the irony in your comment. It's like I'm not allowed to like Reigns or not be mad that Daniel Bryan didn't win the Rumble. Now please, get off my dick.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

#FuckRomanReigns 

Not a Bryan fan tho. WOuld prefer to see Bray Wyatt winning. He ACTUALLY deserved it.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

LMAO talk about overreacting, I'm as pissed as the next guy but the content we get for the network is more than worth the price everyone just chill the fuck out


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

"Hey can someone send me a link to Fast Lane" - People who canceled their subscriptions


----------



## MrPierrini (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



SPAZ said:


> :lol
> Reigns marks gonna act like Reigns did/does nothing wrong ever or at all still?
> 
> Everyone has a right to say no. Reigns can say "no" if he doesn't want it or is smart enough to understand he doesn't deserve it.
> ...



Look I'm not a Reigns fan but I have to defend him on this. Would you really say no to quite possibly your only guaranteed opportunity of main eventing Wrestlemania? Are you dumb?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Miss Sally said:


> You Roman Reigns marks are the 1% unlike the occupy wall street movement the Yes movement can actually do something. Enjoy the time now for the Roman Empire is going to fall. Rome wasn't built in a day but Vince sure thinks it can ME in a day.


What the fuck are you even going on about? You're comparing a TV show to something that happened in real life now?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



CareerKiller said:


> If you're not good enough and have any self-awareness, you refuse to go into a position you're not able to successfully execute.
> 
> Stacy Kiebler was set to win the Women's Title at Taboo Tuesday 2004 and refused to win backstage the night of the PPV, saying she wasn't good enough in the ring to hold the title.
> 
> ...


It's just a sign of society in general, no one even fucking takes a step out of the middle of the walkway or sidewalk when someones coming the other way.. "The 'Me' generation has turned into a world of 'fuck everyone else' in ways that have reached a sickening level permeating every fiber of society.

The days of doing anything polite or empathic for anyone else are over, and the more money that maybe involved it gets exponentially worse..


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Funny enough, I still don't dislike Reigns at all from this. I just fucking hate Vince more and more. 

He killed Reigns. It's a shame. Reigns could have said no, but I don't blame him for saying yes.

Also, can't wait for CM Punk to say some shit about this.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Either way you're all pathetic and make wrestling look even worse


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Their stocks gonna plumit. 

They fucked up with this one, never learned their lesson from last year, I see Bryan getting buried because of this.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I don't feel bad for Reigns, he did this to himself. And that comment last week about fans who criticize him didn't help especially when he is below average at everything. Now he will end Brocks streak which are wins over Cena and Undertaker easily.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Yawn Cena said:


> It's simple really
> 
> Blame Reigns for being crap at his job, and an idiot. But not for doing what any man alive would do and let his boss treat him like a superstar and let his boss make his life better.
> 
> Blame Vince for being fucking retarded. There, problem solved.


that's what most people are doing


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Rusev was, for a brief moment in time, the most over face in the WWE.

And they say us Americans are xenophobic assholes.

I salute Roman Reigns for creating a situation that allowed us Americans to prove that we're not nativist jackasses that hate foreigners.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



JD said:


> Funny enough, I still don't dislike Reigns at all from this. I just fucking hate Vince more and more.
> 
> He killed Reigns. It's a shame. Reigns could have said no, but I don't blame him for saying yes.
> 
> Also, can't wait for CM Punk to say some shit about this.


likewise. Reigns is fucked and it's not his fault.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

So Cena still being pushed, Adam Rose and a bunny didn't make people cancel but this does it. Okay. Now don't show up for Raw tomorrow and let ratings tank.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> Oh the irony in your comment. It's like I'm not allowed to like Reigns or not be mad that Daniel Bryan didn't win the Rumble. Now please, get off my dick.


Except I'm not insulting Reigns marks or even implying anything bad about them. 

I'm not the one calling people babies because they don't gargle Vince's sticky semen :kobe9


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Sol Katti said:


> Yes. You are right. All these people, the ones in attendance, the worldwide trends, the casuals on Facebook, pretty much everyone. We're all big babies. Get over yourself.


Yeah, I am right. You are all big babies. 

Someone made the perfect analogy in this thread. When some of those people died in Game of Thrones, did anyone up and cancel their HBO subs in droves? NO, because they know it's a TV show and it will go on.

Reigns won the Rumble! Why not give it a chance to see where it goes instead of acting like the sky is falling all of a sudden? Do people forget that wrestling isn't real and things can change if needed?


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Today is the day Booman Reigns was born.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



JD said:


> Funny enough, I still don't dislike Reigns at all from this. I just fucking hate Vince more and more.
> 
> He killed Reigns. It's a shame. Reigns could have said no, but I don't blame him for saying yes.
> 
> Also, can't wait for CM Punk to say some shit about this.


That's how I feel about this.

Such a terrible booking decision all around. Vince is no longer the world's greatest promoter.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I'm starting to think Bryan is a wizard (I'm drunk so beer with me), Reigns gets pops and everyone is happy. Then Bryan comes back and people are cancelling their networks? I see something magical in place.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Miss Sally said:


> You see here lies the problem, people aren't supposed to boo, talk shit on the net or cancel subscriptions to show they don't like the product. What are they supposed to do? Does your kind even think before you speak?


I'm questioning why you don't like the product not how you should go about expressing your displeasure. I didn't want Robb Stark to die and I wanted Geoffrey to be killed by Arya but even though things didn't happen the way I wanted I was still entertained. I certainly didn't cancel my HBO subscription. 

Daniel Bryan just lost a match to Bray Wyatt; I didn't want to see Bryan lose so soon but it was still an entertaining match. 

When did people decide that if the result wasn't what they wanted then the match had no entertainment value? When was it ever promised that your favorites have to win? More importantly, what would be the point in watching if you know they're going to give you exactly what you expect? 

I just don't get what modern wrestling fans want from the product; I just go with the flow.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559592011700109312


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



CareerKiller said:


> Rusev was, for a brief moment in time, the most over face in the WWE.
> 
> And they say us Americans are xenophobic assholes.
> 
> I salute Roman Reigns for creating a situation that allowed us Americans to prove that we're not nativist jackasses that hate foreigners.


Exactly.

Do you all remember the heat Rusev gets? He fucking got chants because of this guy.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide. For real.*



Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, you're right. Say what you want about Cena but at least he got over organically. Crowd really liked him and he took the time to better his craft in the midcard before entering the main event and when he did, they still liked him until WWE just kept booking him as superman and kept the title on him forever. Besides that, at least he has talent and also become a pretty good draw. Same with Batista in 2005, who's push was similar to Reigns in that it was pretty quick and he was still green but he, too, got over organically so by the time they gave him the Rumble victory, he was super hot with the crowd and headlined a successful Wrestlemania.
> 
> Sadly, the last sentence is correct. Nowadays fan reactions or talent don't matter. You only get anywhere if Vince likes you and if you get over in spite of him not supporting it, you'll get buried. Just ask Ambrose, Bryan, Cesaro and Ryder.


Well that's it, this is NOT organic. This is forced and it's not the time for it. His far too green, his lightyears behind everyone I have mentioned plus lightyears behind his 2 other Shield brothers, especially Ambrose who is getting treated like dog shit. 

Everything about Reigns is forced, his mic delivery is forced and his horrible in ring moveset is forced. I don't think Vince realizes how negative this will impact on Reigns career in the future.

And yeap, last year Bryan got where he got cause of the fans. This year is punishment. Such a sad state of affairs.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I'm a loyal fan and won't go and cancel my Network subscription, but I am definitely pissed off and have a right to be.

I like Reigns, I'm a fan, but he's not ready for the main event spot, especially ahead of Bryan, Ziggler and Ambrose, but this is all a business decision full stop.

Vince needs a new star and to him Reigns is exactly that. WWE won't be putting Bryan, Ziggler or Ambrose on merchandise and billboards and because of that, they won't be a focal point for the company.

Cena's been shoved down our throats not because he's the hardest worker or the most talented but because he's got a good company look and in turn makes a lot of money for Vince, as will Reigns.

I think Reigns is at least a year away and has a lot of work to do to improve, but we don't run the show. Last year we made our voices heard and got the deserving man in the main event, but I feel like we have zero chance of that this time around.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I cancelled, but I had really only planned on getting it for this month anyway to see this PPV, I will make the call on WM when it gets closer to time. I'm not watching Fastlane on principal because it's an idiotic name :lol


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



bmtrocks said:


> That's how I feel about this.
> 
> Such a terrible booking decision all around. Vince is no longer the world's greatest promoter.


 He never was.

There have always been better but smaller companies who haven't been around as long and can't profit as much. 

As for promoting though? New Japan will always be better, my God.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> When did people decide that if the result wasn't what they wanted then the match had no entertainment value? When was it ever promised that your favorites have to win? More importantly, what would be the point in watching if you know they're going to give you exactly what you expect?


The match didn't have entertainment value though...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559592011700109312


:trips2 trying to get Steen to talk people out of canceling.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Lol @ all these foolish marks celebrating. Raw tomorrow gonna be sell-out, ratings probably going up by atleast 25%, and wrestlemania is going to set a new record. 

From a business standpoint, you people are so insignificant. The sad part is you don't even realize it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> Yeah, I am right. You are all big babies.
> 
> Someone made the perfect analogy in this thread. When some of those people died in Game of Thrones, did anyone up and cancel their HBO subs in droves? NO, because they know it's a TV show and it will go on.
> 
> Reigns won the Rumble! Why not give it a chance to see where it goes instead of acting like the sky is falling all of a sudden? Do people forget that wrestling isn't real and things can change if needed?


Glad to see you're on a high horse, calling thousands of people babies. :lmao

It's a bad analogy. This company is built (or should be) on fan reactions. Fans love you. They pay to see you. You get a push. Simple stuff. A show like Game of Thrones isn't made that way. Sure, some characters are "fan favorites" and some characters are "heels." But it's really not the same thing. Buying Robb Stark merchandise wasn't going to make him live. The audience has power in this business, or at least they should. It's how things used to be.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> What the fuck are you even going on about? You're comparing a TV show to something that happened in real life now?


Hey, I'm just returning your obnoxious and silly comments with one of my own. It's funny, you just look silly. I couldn't resist.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Shalashaska said:


> Except I'm not insulting Reigns or even implying anything bad about them.
> 
> I'm not the one calling people babies because they don't gargle Vince's sticky semen :kobe9


Oh, you're SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO witty, dude. Your semen comment hurt so much that I'm over here in tears 

I don't care if you insult Reigns. You can go shoot his puppy for all I care.

You people have been "insulting" Reigns for a long ass time and it's comical to me, rather than something to get my panties in a bunch over. 

I just find it funny there's so much hoopla over one PPV without even giving anything a chance or seeing where this will go.

Wrestling fans are the absolute worst.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



MrPierrini said:


> Look I'm not a Reigns fan but I have to defend him on this. Would you really say no to quite possibly your only guaranteed opportunity of main eventing Wrestlemania? Are you dumb?


Mate if I was a wrestler for the length of time Reigns was, I'd put the effort in to deserve it.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



JD said:


> He never was.
> 
> There have always been better but smaller companies who haven't been around as long and can't profit as much.
> 
> As for promoting though? New Japan will always be better, my God.


In terms of drawing money, though, Vince IS the world's greatest. That's what matters in the end. He's always been pretty shit quality wise for hardcore wrestling fans such as us, but regardless.

But actively doing things that would obviously turn fans away from your product to any normal promoter on a consistent basis really is proof enough that Vince has just lost it. He doesn't appeal to hardcore fans anymore, nor is he making any attempts to appeal to casual fans.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

That was a shame what happened.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> Yeah, I am right. You are all big babies.
> 
> Someone made the perfect analogy in this thread. When some of those people died in Game of Thrones, did anyone up and cancel their HBO subs in droves? NO, because they know it's a TV show and it will go on.
> 
> Reigns won the Rumble! Why not give it a chance to see where it goes instead of acting like the sky is falling all of a sudden? Do people forget that wrestling isn't real and things can change if needed?


Your analogy is shit. GoT is a rhetorical show. The WWE is a live performance. Lol, stay in school.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Miss Sally said:


> Hey, I'm just returning your obnoxious and silly comments with one of my own. It's funny, you just look silly. I couldn't resist.


My comments are obnoxious? Pot calling the kettle black, much? Yet I'm the silly one. Nice try though.


----------



## PearlRiverPlunge (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

So glad I didnt buy into WWE network here and was still able to watch the rumble.

You can watch the Royal Rumble on Sunday night for only $0.00


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Sol Katti said:


> Glad to see you're on a high horse, calling thousands of people babies. :lmao
> 
> It's a bad analogy. This company is built (or should be) on fan reactions. Fans love you. They pay to see you. You get a push. Simple stuff. A show like Game of Thrones isn't made that way. Sure, some characters are "fan favorites" and some characters are "heels." But it's really not the same thing. Buying Robb Stark merchandise wasn't going to make him live. The audience has power in this business, or at least they should. It's how things used to be.



comparing a live scripted show based on fan reaction to one where the book has existed for 20 years is retarded. I'm glad I'm not the only one who rolled my eyes and that horrible analogy.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> Yeah, I am right. You are all big babies.
> 
> Someone made the perfect analogy in this thread. When some of those people died in Game of Thrones, did anyone up and cancel their HBO subs in droves? NO, because they know it's a TV show and it will go on.
> 
> Reigns won the Rumble! Why not give it a chance to see where it goes instead of acting like the sky is falling all of a sudden? Do people forget that wrestling isn't real and things can change if needed?


Because Reigns is awful in every way. No one with a brain would want to see even a minute of this guy on their TV.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Big Bird said:


> Your analogy is shit. GoT is a rhetorical show. The WWE is a live performance. Lol, stay in school.


Game of Thrones is a rhetorical show? What does that even mean? WWE is scripted TV. It doesn't matter if it's live. That doesn't make it any more real. Sorry.


----------



## papioman100 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Lesnar wins clean at Mania. Then Rollins its the ring only to be interupted by Dean Ambrose who will then attack...Lesnar. The Sheild reunites and the hounds of Justice serve Justice to the WWE and Rollins walks out your new WWE World Heavyweight Champion and the Shield is back and now the biggest thing since NWO/ Degeneration X. That is my prediction.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> My comments are obnoxious? Pot calling the kettle black, much? Yet I'm the silly one. Nice try though.


When did I say my comments weren't silly? I just said I am replying to your silliness with my own, not sure what you're saying here other than you don't see the obvious.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



BrettSK said:


> I'm a loyal fan and won't go and cancel my Network subscription, but I am definitely pissed off and have a right to be.
> 
> I like Reigns, I'm a fan, but he's not ready for the main event spot, especially ahead of Bryan, Ziggler and Ambrose, but this is all a business decision full stop.
> 
> ...


Do you realize that if you're paying for a product you don't like, you're sending them the message that they're right - and they don't need to change aything at all.

When they have paying fans like you who pay despite being geneally unhappy with the product then why would they change anything at all? 

They don't care whether you like it or not, just that you're paying for it.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



bmtrocks said:


> The match didn't have entertainment value though...


According to the people who didn't get what they wanted but I enjoyed the match until Kane and Show started wrecking shit


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> My comments are obnoxious? Pot calling the kettle black, much? Yet I'm the silly one. Nice try though.


You're insulting everybody, so yeah. You're being obnoxious. "Wrestling fans are the worst." Why? Because we weren't entertained and we're voicing our opinion?


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> According to the people who didn't get what they wanted but I enjoyed the match until Kane and Show started wrecking shit


Let's be honest - it wasn't a bad ppv. The only reason people are saying it's bad was because of the Royal Rumble winner. If it was someone other than Reigns, especially D-Bry, they'd be saying it was the greatest Royal Rumble of all time.


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

The Rock, while he was in the ring with Reigns:

"The WWE really made me come back and annihilate my own popularity to try and save my helpless little cousin?"

If any of The Rock's next 10 movies fail to break over $200 million in worldwide gross, I think he should immediately sue the WWE and claim his popularity and drawing power were destroyed by being made to do what he did tonight. Even better? He probably has a case if he points to all the lost network subs.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> According to the people who didn't get what they wanted but I enjoyed the match until Kane and Show started wrecking shit


No one got what they want outside of a minority group of marks like you who are happy with it. I was sitting at a bar with friends watching the match with both hardcore and casual fans. No one gave a shit about it and the people that did give a shit hated it.

The entire crowd shit on the match.

Twitter is trending worldwide shitting on the match.

Who in real life enjoyed this? Who? Please tell me. Give me something here. I want to see Roman Reigns fans in real life. I haven't met them.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> Yeah, I am right. You are all big babies.
> 
> Someone made the perfect analogy in this thread. When some of those people died in Game of Thrones, did anyone up and cancel their HBO subs in droves? NO, because they know it's a TV show and it will go on.
> 
> Reigns won the Rumble! Why not give it a chance to see where it goes instead of acting like the sky is falling all of a sudden? Do people forget that wrestling isn't real and things can change if needed?


Its not a perfect analogy.

Wrestling is done in front of a live audience.

If I went to a GoT broadway show and found out Carrot Top was playing Tyrion I would boo that fucker out of the building and boycott any future shows.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



BrettSK said:


> I'm a loyal fan and won't go and cancel my Network subscription, but I am definitely pissed off and have a right to be.
> 
> I like Reigns, I'm a fan, but he's not ready for the main event spot, especially ahead of Bryan, Ziggler and Ambrose, but this is all a business decision full stop.
> 
> ...




That used to be the old excuse. The "Cena Excuse"
This isn't a golden age of wrestling...for fuks sake #I thought ppl stopped watching WWE in 2002 is trending worldwide. 

Attendance is down
TV ratings are at an all time low
Its the hardcore / smarks / IWC ( whatever u wanna call us ) fans that are keeping the WWE above water . Who do you think buys the merch ( remember when Punk's and D-Brays merch was # 1 ) goes to the house shows, spends $ on PPV's. Its not the casuals anymore !
And if Vince wants to spit on the declining percentage of loyal true wrestling fans then he is just shooting himself in the head out of stupidity and spite.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

*On one hand, I want to laugh my ass off.

On the other hand, guys like Swagger, Cesaro, Kidd, O'Neil, Ryder, Sandow, etc. are all that much more likely to lose their jobs now. 

WWE loses money and the guys that are gonna get fucked over aren't even the ones ruining the product or letting fans down.*


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Overcomer said:


> Let's be honest - it wasn't a bad ppv. The only reason people are saying it's bad was because of the Royal Rumble winner. If it was someone other than Reigns, especially D-Bry, they'd be saying it was the greatest Royal Rumble of all time.


Let's be honest - you're out of your damned mind. That was the worst WWE ppv I have seen in years and possibly the worst Rumble EVER. Jesus, even last year's Rumble was better than this shit. The only positive thing about the entire show was the title match. And what the hell is with the endless promos and talking? The PPVs are turning more into RAW every month.


----------



## mpcdude (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

When WWE crashes and burns, I can still see Vince confused and fumbled as to why it did. He will never learn...and he still got the gall to say he listens to fans. Lmfao. Ultimate irony right there.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I wonder if someone is going to attempt to murder Vince by running him off the road now, like someone apparently did to Seanzviewent? :lmao


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



mpcdude said:


> When WWE crashes and burns, I can still see Vince confused and fumbled as to why it did. He will never learn...and he still got the gall to say he listens to fans. Lmfao. Ultimate irony right there.


Your sig though...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Well, the VD COnnection strikes again. Vince and Dunn need to go.

I wonder if in Vince's demented mind that he thinks the reason that thing crashed is due to people wanting to subscribe,lol.

Oh well, it's official, we're watching a car wreck in slow motion and nothing we do can stop it.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Riptear said:


> Do you realize that if you're paying for a product you don't like, you're sending them the message that they're right - and they don't need to change aything at all.
> 
> When they have paying fans like you who pay despite being geneally unhappy with the product then why would they change anything at all?
> 
> They don't care whether you like it or not, just that you're paying for it.


I'm a fan of NXT and there's many Superstars that I want to support, which is why I won't cancel.

Why punish those who aren't involved.

I get what you're saying, but cancelling the Network is affecting the other talents as well.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *On one hand, I want to laugh my ass off.
> 
> On the other hand, guys like Swagger, Cesaro, Kidd, O'Neil, Ryder, Sandow, etc. are all that much more likely to lose their jobs now.
> 
> WWE loses money and the guys that are gonna get fucked over aren't even the ones ruining the product or letting fans down.*


Swagger and Cesaro didn't do anything great tonight the booking was so shit. The pre show match was good. I'll have to rep you tomorrow.. so much rep given out by me today.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Overcomer said:


> Let's be honest - it wasn't a bad ppv. The only reason people are saying it's bad was because of the Royal Rumble winner. *If it was someone other than Reigns, especially D-Bry, they'd be saying it was the greatest Royal Rumble of all time*.


Not true at all..if it was scripted the exact same way and D-Bry took the plave of Reigns it still would have sucked. That was the worst Rumble ever. From beginning to end. I was bored out of my mind. Bubba Ray and Bray were the only thing that kept me watching in the first 15 mins. It was beyond HORRIBLE


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



KO Bossy said:


> I wonder if someone is going to attempt to murder Vince by running him off the road now, like someone apparently did to Seanzviewent? :lmao


If you're going to get away with murder anywhere and your name is not OJ Simpson, tonight with Vince McMahon in Philadelphia is the time and place to do it.

You'd get jury nullification. Like, seriously, it'd be like a lynching trial in Alabama in 1910 :lol


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> Sol Katti said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. You are right. All these people, the ones in attendance, the worldwide trends, the casuals on Facebook, pretty much everyone. We're all big babies. Get over yourself.
> ...


Only time things change is when fans voice their displeasure.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*










:ti


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *On one hand, I want to laugh my ass off.
> 
> On the other hand, guys like Swagger, Cesaro, Kidd, O'Neil, Ryder, Sandow, etc. are all that much more likely to lose their jobs now.
> 
> WWE loses money and the guys that are gonna get fucked over aren't even the ones ruining the product or letting fans down.*


Not that I would want them to, but most of those guys would be fine outside of WWE if they wanted to continue to pursue wrestling.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Keep filling up Vince's pockets, then come complain online and act like you're sending a message. Bunch of dumbasses! This shit is pathetic, I'm done.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

The IWC thinks fans should dictate content. 

Doesn't realize that's what has kept Cena on top for the last decade.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



JERIPUNK said:


> Not true at all..if it was scripted the exact same way and D-Bry took the plave of Reigns it still would have sucked. That was the worst Rumble ever. From beginning to end. I was bored out of my mind. Bubba Ray and Bray were the only thing that kept me watching in the first 15 mins. It was beyond HORRIBLE


There had been much worse PPV's within 2014. The triple threat match for example I thought was pretty good. If Daniel Bryan had won the Rumble there would be no complaints. It's only a terrible Pay Per View because he didn't win it and Roman did instead. Not that I can say I agree with him winning it, but we all know this is the case. Had D-Bry won = not a single peep.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



El_Absoluto said:


> Its not a perfect analogy.
> 
> Wrestling is done in front of a live audience.
> 
> If I went to a GoT broadway show and found out Carrot Top was playing Tyrion I would boo that fucker out of the building and boycott any future shows.


I still don't get what point your trying to make with this whole live audience thing. 

Why am I even arguing with you?


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



JERIPUNK said:


> That used to be the old excuse. The "Cena Excuse"
> This isn't a golden age of wrestling...for fuks sake #I thought ppl stopped watching WWE in 2002 is trending worldwide.
> 
> Attendance is down
> ...


I'm not going to argue with you and say you're wrong.

Not once did I say I agreed that what Vince is doing..

I think majority of us are all on the same page as to what needs to/should happen. It's just frustrating.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



mpcdude said:


> When WWE crashes and burns, I can still see Vince confused and fumbled as to why it did. He will never learn...and he still got the gall to say he listens to fans. Lmfao. Ultimate irony right there.


Your fucking sig! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I wonder if Hunters next NXT special will outdo Vince's Rumble..


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Anyone but reigns or bryan would have made the end unpredictable, im still thinking they hoped rusev and the rock would at least create a mixed reaction with bryan being elimimated early... nope. Kane and big show laughing while the crowd chants this is bullshit and eliminating all the crowd favorites put me over the edge.

Best title match in years, worst rumble finish ever.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Loader230 said:


> Keep filling up Vince's pockets, then come complain online and act like you're sending a message. Bunch of dumbasses! This shit is pathetic, I'm done.


You do realize a LOT of people on social media are posting screenshots of themselves cancelling their subs tonight right? 

So your post is dumb.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



JERIPUNK said:


> Not true at all..if it was scripted the exact same way and D-Bry took the plave of Reigns it still would have sucked. That was the worst Rumble ever. From beginning to end. I was bored out of my mind. Bubba Ray and Bray were the only thing that kept me watching in the first 15 mins. It was beyond HORRIBLE


Just for the record... if that Title Match didn't knock your socks off... you have no soul. It was the ONLY thing good about the event. Rollins fucking owned. That table spot just LOL. That boy fucking flew. Landing a Phoenix splash, even if it was a bit off on the landing? God Damn.

Still, they murdered the character by him not leaving with the title. His next stop is Nowhere-ville.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> What the fuck are you even going on about? You're comparing a TV show to something that happened in real life now?


:dahell

Why not compare this to a real life event? You're being overly defensive bro man, loosen up


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Miss Sally said:


> Swagger and Cesaro* didn't do anything great tonight* the booking was so shit. The pre show match was good. I'll have to rep you tomorrow.. so much rep given out by me today.


*And both still got cheered over Reigns. :ti

Hoping Swagger hops on TNA or NJPW train. I'd be more than willing to watch with non-English speaking commentators for Jack and I found out my tv provider does have Destination America.

In all seriousness, I want Vince and creative to get smacked in the back of the head, but all this is going to do is lead to more roster cuts. Hoping Jack holds on or finds somewhere better if so and I shall follow him there and jump from this sinking ship.*


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Overcomer said:


> There had been much worse PPV's within 2014. The triple threat match for example I thought was pretty good. If Daniel Bryan had won the Rumble there would be no complaints. It's only a terrible Pay Per View because he didn't win it and Roman did instead. Not that I can say I agree with him winning it, but we all know this is the case. Had D-Bry won = not a single peep.



I was specifically talking about the rumble match. Not the entire PPV as a whole


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

tommorow night on the longest running episodic television show in history michael cole will give an app tutorial on how to cancel the network successfully


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

No one will call the smarks out after the car crash awaiting that is Reigns vs Lesnar 

You Reigns followers are going to eat your words when that match is worse than Goldberg vs Lesnar at WM 20. seems to me they are just doing this so they can get a big pop when rollins cashes in after the match at Mania. dumb as fuck.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I feel bad for the crowd having to watch that mess. Every time someone they actually cared for entered the ring, they were eliminated about 4 minutes later or less. Hell once Ziggler was eliminated, I could literally hear the last bit of interest in the match fade since they all knew Ambrose wasn't going to at that point.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol no wonder why people think wrestling fans are losers. It's a damn TV show, stop taking it so seriously. Did you all cancel HBO when Robb Stark got killed?
> 
> When did wrestling fans decide that if they didn't get exactly what they wanted then the product isn't entertaining? As a Lions fan I was pissed when we got screwed against the Cowboys but I still enjoyed the game.
> 
> When did results start mattering in a scripted sport?


Please nobody take what this genius said seriously. Lmfao oh brother, just when I thought humanity couldn't get any dumber........


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The IWC thinks fans should dictate content.
> 
> Doesn't realize that's what has kept Cena on top for the last decade.


In what world? I don't recall anyone ever say Cena wasn't over with the fans anywhere on the internet. THere may be hate for him, but everyone knows why he's the top dog.

Roman Reigns isn't John Cena levels of over, nor is he what the fans want.

And you do realize that by posting on a wrestling forum, that you to are part of the IWC, correct?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



bmtrocks said:


> No one got what they want outside of a minority group of marks like you who are happy with it. I was sitting at a bar with friends watching the match with both hardcore and casual fans. No one gave a shit about it and the people that did give a shit hated it.
> 
> The entire crowd shit on the match.
> 
> ...


I'm a registered Roman fan, but I'm sick to my stomach over here. If you include the title match participants, 31 superstars took the piss tonight so that Roman can get the single biggest rub ever at WM 31. Lesnar kicked out of 4 AA's, 2 briefcase hits, and a curb stomp just to be built up for Roman. I can't get jiggy with that, man. As much as I like him, I have a hard time believing he can live up to the pressure they're putting on him right now.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> I still don't get what point your trying to make with this whole live audience thing.
> 
> Why am I even arguing with you?


You're being purposely obtuse then. It's a live audience that voices their displeasure or support. Fans have a say on who gets pushed. That's the main difference. It's simple. If Game of Thrones was live, and Eddard Stark constantly got cheered to the point where George R.R. Martin had to say, "Well, damn. I can't kill this guy off. The fans love him," then you'd have a point in your analogy. That's not the case. Analogy makes no sense.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



CareerKiller said:


> Rusev was, for a brief moment in time, the most over face in the WWE.
> 
> And they say us Americans are xenophobic assholes.
> 
> I salute Roman Reigns for creating a situation that allowed us Americans to prove that we're not nativist jackasses that hate foreigners.


Bravo USA. Bravo. I am proud of you. USA! USA!

- A Canadian


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Roman reigns fans exist, they are teenage girls and preteen boys and you can find them on tumblr. Reigns isnt bad really, his booking and character is.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



TJQ said:


> Not that I would want them to, but most of those guys would be fine outside of WWE if they wanted to continue to pursue wrestling.


*Agreed, but being laid off is not a fun experience WHATSOEVER. There's the in between period of looking for a job, WWE's shotty contract that they'd have to spend money on lawyers in order to counter, and guys like Swagger have additional issues because he has a 'record', etc. 
And the anticipation/worrying over your job, having to support yourself and your family, and all the other shit...awful experience and I wouldn't wish it on strangers, let alone talent I love and respect.

I'd rather the company just pull their heads out of their asses and listen to fans and actually utilize talent so they can see an increase in revenue.

*


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Overcomer said:


> There had been much worse PPV's within 2014. The triple threat match for example I thought was pretty good. If Daniel Bryan had won the Rumble there would be no complaints. It's only a terrible Pay Per View because he didn't win it and Roman did instead. Not that I can say I agree with him winning it, but we all know this is the case. Had D-Bry won = not a single peep.


You're wrong Jack.

The crowd was chanting we want Rusev for fuck sakes. Just anyone but Reigns and they would have been fine. Smart wrestling fans dont want a guy that they have been saying for 6 months is for sure winning it actually does. Why the fuck even watch something especially pay for it if you know what happens?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Sol Katti said:


> You're being purposely obtuse then. It's a live audience that voices their displeasure or support. Fans have a say on who he gets pushed. That's the main difference. It's simple. If Game of Thrones was live, and Eddard Stark constantly got cheered to the point where George R.R. Martin had to say, "Well, damn. I can't kill this guy off. The fans love him," then you'd have a point in your analogy. That's not the case. Analogy makes no sense.


That's the problem with fans these days. You fans think you run the shit when things don't go your way. Fan input is great, but then there are fans who think everything should go their way or else. You probably fall into the latter category.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

To those smart posters who are comparing WWE's creative with tv or cinema writting. Yes they are the fucking same.

I would stop watching 007 movies if Justin Bieber was the new Bond.

Paying 9.99 says Im happy with the product and Im not. Wrong "talent" in the wrong roles.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



exile123 said:


> Let's be honest - you're out of your damned mind. That was the worst WWE ppv I have seen in years and possibly the worst Rumble EVER. Jesus, even last year's Rumble was better than this shit. The only positive thing about the entire show was the title match. And what the hell is with the endless promos and talking? The PPVs are turning more into RAW every month.


Well, let me ask you, are you a Daniel Bryan fan? Be honest.

The worst PPV in years? Come on dude you exaggerate. There were worse ppvs that were more or less filler last year than the this years Royal Rumble. I'm not going to say it couldn't of been fucking better because it sure could, but had the Royal Rumble winner been different (and especially Daniel Bryan) hardly anyone would really be complaining.



Purpleyellowgreen said:


> You're wrong Jack.
> 
> The crowd was chanting we want Rusev for fuck sakes. Just anyone but Reigns and they would have been fine. Smart wrestling fans dont want a guy that they have been saying for 6 months is for sure winning it actually does. Why the fuck even watch something especially pay for it if you know what happens?


Yes man, as I have been saying- I am in agreement with someone other than Roman winning it. If it were up to me it wouldn't of been him (you should never know 1 year in advance who is going to win the shit)- but the fact of the matter is the only reason there is so much outrage is because it was him. There wouldn't be nearly as much complaining if it wasn't him. I get it, lots of people don't like him- he isn't my most favorite either, but be honest and call it out for what it is.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Man #CancelWWENetwork is STILL Number 1 in the US. This has gone too far and I'm fucking loving it!! SO glad I sold my WM31 tickets, I went to WM30 last year and was very lucky to watch an amazing show, but damn.......................I can't wait for Raw tomorrow.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol no wonder why people think wrestling fans are losers. It's a damn TV show, stop taking it so seriously. Did you all cancel HBO when Robb Stark got killed?
> 
> When did wrestling fans decide that if they didn't get exactly what they wanted then the product isn't entertaining? As a Lions fan I was pissed when we got screwed against the Cowboys but I still enjoyed the game.
> 
> When did results start mattering in a scripted sport?


you didn't get screwed against the cowboys. you only scored three fucking points in the second half. and i hate the cowboys, btw.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> That's the problem with fans these days. You fans think you run the shit when things don't go your way. Fan input is great, but then there are fans who think everything should go their way or else. You probably fall into the latter category.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> That's the problem with fans these days. You fans think you run the shit when things don't go your way. Fan input is great, but then there are fans who think everything should go their way or else.* You probably fall into the latter category.*


And you know this... because...?

I accepted that Reigns was going to win. Of course I rooted against him. I have qualms with him, definitely, but I also felt he should have been one of the guys that should win. My main issue with the Rumble is how quickly Bryan got eliminated and how. And the utterly disgusting way Ziggler and Ambrose got eliminated. Not everything is black and white. 

I don't think everything should go my way. But some things should go certain ways. Because we're supposed to matter. And believe me, lots of people hated this Rumble, and it wasn't just because Reigns won. It was everything that went along with it.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> That's the problem with fans these days. You fans think you run the shit when things don't go your way. Fan input is great, but then there are fans who think everything should go their way or else. You probably fall into the latter category.


Yup, it's like in sports. Heartbreak is part of the culture, and it makes the payoff feel that much greater. The problem wasn't Bryan's elimination or Reigns spot. It was the atrocious booking of it


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> Game of Thrones is a rhetorical show? What does that even mean?


lol, obviously this talk should've been better left for after they let you out of the fifth grade. My bad.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> That's the problem with fans these days. You fans think you run the shit when things don't go your way. Fan input is great, but then there are fans who think everything should go their way or else. You probably fall into the latter category.


No, it's not about not getting our way, it is about getting our money's worth. If I'm going to pay money for their product, I want to be at least satisfied with it, not constantly facepalming from stupid decision to stupid decision. I know you're a Reigns fan and that is cool, but a lot of us here and other places really do not wish to contribute money for a Reigns/Lesnar match which can be a bigger bust than Lesnar/Goldberg.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Big Bird said:


> lol, obviously this talk should've been better left for after they let you out of the fifth grade. My bad.


It has already been established that Reigns fans just aren't very bright (all 3 of them). This shouldn't be a shock.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Bill Simmons @billSimmons 
· 
The city of Philly just tipped over the Roman Reigns bandwagon and set it on fire.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Big Bird said:


> lol, obviously this talk should've been better left for after they let you out of the fifth grade. My bad.


Sorry I'm not on your intellectual level there, buddy.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> That's the problem with fans these days. You fans think you run the shit when things don't go your way. Fan input is great, but then there are fans who think everything should go their way or else. You probably fall into the latter category.


*"The customer is always right" isn't just a saying to be a saying.

It'd be one thing if it was a few here and there fans being vocal about their displeasure, but it's not. We're talking about thousands upon thousands of people cancelling their subscriptions and booing the results.

YOU can like the ending all you want, I'm indifferent to Reigns winning for the most part, but if you think that fans shouldn't voice their displeasure, if they shouldn't be prioritized by the company (especially when they're so incredibly vocal and the company is losing money), then perhaps you're letting you likening of Reigns cloud your judgment on the manner.

Now the fans rioting and trying to stop wrestlers cars are obviously fucking nuts, but I have a feeling that's not what you're discussing.
*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

We don't go to shows/don't watch. WWE shouldn't listen to us because we don't line their pockets.

We attend shows to voice our displeasure. We're morons for expecting change from crowd reactions.

We cancel subscriptions to send a message. We're whiny bitches with entitlement issues.

Did I get all of that right? :HHH2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *Agreed, but being laid off is not a fun experience WHATSOEVER. There's the in between period of looking for a job, WWE's shotty contract that they'd have to spend money on lawyers in order to counter, and guys like Swagger have additional issues because he has a 'record', etc.
> And the anticipation/worrying over your job, having to support yourself and your family, and all the other shit...awful experience and I wouldn't wish it on strangers, let alone talent I love and respect.
> 
> I'd rather the company just pull their heads out of their asses and listen to fans and actually utilize talent so they can see an increase in revenue.
> ...


Only real issue is the no compete clause. All of those guys are pretty established names so its not as if nobody would book them. Even if they had to wait however long due to the no compete clause, its not like they're middle class families who got laid off and are struggling to make ends meet. Ya it might suck a bit, but they're more than equipped to handle the situation should it ever arrive.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> Sorry I'm not on your intellectual level there, buddy.


You shouldn't be ashamed of not being on my level but you should definitely be ashamed of where you are. 

Just an aside: even rhetorical performances live and die by what the audience likes. So your argument has literally no legs to stand on. Hope you at least learned something here, kiddo.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



KINGPIN said:


> We don't go to shows/don't watch. WWE shouldn't listen to us because we don't line their pockets.
> 
> We attend shows to voice our displeasure. We're morons for expecting chance from crowd reactions.
> 
> ...


Yep. Can't win no matter what.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

Wwe has been losing money and alienating fans, surely these can't be related


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

WWE fans in Philly staging protests, blocking wrestlers cars from leaving the Wells Fargo Center in Philly.

This is fucking fantastic


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



p862011 said:


>


Yeah. Again, it's not because Reigns won. It's because of everything that happened during the Rumble.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



TJQ said:


> Only real issue is the no compete clause. All of those guys are pretty established names so its not as if nobody would book them. Even if they had to wait however long due to the no compete clause, its not like they're middle class families who got laid off and are struggling to make ends meet. Ya it might suck a bit, but they're more than equipped to handle the situation should it ever arrive.


Punk and Lesnar have already shown that those no compete clauses are trash and they don't hold up. All WWE superstars have to do is smarten up and grow some balls now.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Vintage "fans". 

Triple H "Aw, did somebody not get what they wanted?" line works well here.

Royal Rumble was a fun show despite the fact that Reigns took it.

This CancelWWENetwork shit is just childish.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I'm sorry but the argument that this is like cancelling HBO is idiotic. If HBO consistently fed me a shit product I'd cancel that too. Not to mention you get a shitload of different types of shows on HBO so even if you won't ever watch GoT ever again at least they're providing something else to entertain you. WWE Network doesn't have anything but wrestling, so if the wrestling product makes you want to claw out your eyes then why on earth would you continue subscribing? 

Cancelling something because of dissatisfaction is not being a baby, or is complaining about it on a forum, it is called being a discerning customer. If you are dissatisfied with a product you are well within your rights to cancel the product, it doesn't matter what the reason is. 

Frankly I find the idea of people siding with a corporation as abhorrent, they don't care about you, they don't care that you're attacking those 'big babies' who would dare to stop giving a million dollar company more money. The only thing that matters to them is the bottom line and as such those 'big babies' you call them have far more power in cancelling than you do sucking off a Corporation and it's dumbass executives.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Sol Katti said:


> Yeah. Again, it's not because Reigns won. It's because of everything that happened during the Rumble.


i know just a picture lol

i personally wanted ziggler to win he deserves more than bryan


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

hmm so let me see Bryan was eliminated with no struggle like he was a no name jobber which resulted in the rest of the match being booed and LOUD Bryan chants.

then you got rid of bray dolph and ryback like they were nothing pissing the crowd off even more.

THEN YOU HAVE THE FUCKING BIG SHOW AND KANE IN THE FINAL 4!!! REINGS GET'S RID OF THEM. AND THEN THE FUCKING CROWD CHEERS FOR RUSEV ONE OF YOUR BIGGEST HEELS BUT THEN HE GET'S CHUCKED OUT LIKE HE'S NONTHING AND THEN IN AN ATTEMPT TO SAVE THIS SAMOAN TITANIC YOU SEND OUT THE FUCKING ROCK WHO GRANTED GOT A NICE POP UNTIL THE FANS FIGURED OUT WHY HE WAS THERE THEN THEY TURNED ON HIM. 

now if that's not bad enough you have fans from all around the world cancelling the network HOLY SHIT!!!!! now that what I call a bad night.

but the question is will Vince be smart enough to fix this giant shit-storm before his stock holders and board of directors vote him out


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



PacoAwesome said:


> No, it's not about not getting our way, it is about getting our money's worth. If I'm going to pay money for their product, I want to be at least satisfied with it, not constantly facepalming from stupid decision to stupid decision. I know you're a Reigns fan and that is cool, but a lot of us here and other places really do not wish to contribute money for a Reigns/Lesnar match* which can be* a bigger bust than Lesnar/Goldberg.


But that's the thing! There's a difference between *can* and *will*. 

It was either Bryan or bust for some of you fans. No one is open to giving the feud a chance to see how it will turn out. It's all about instant gratification with alot of Daniel Bryan fans. 

It's either Daniel Bryan wins the Royal Rumble, or I won't ever be happy.

Now, I will admit, Daniel Bryan should have probably been in the last renaming 5, or even 10, but even if he was, and he got eliminated, Reigns would have still gotten the same backlash. 

There are just a certain set of fans that:
1. Will never accept anything other than their favorites winning - In this case, Daniel Bryan
2. Those fans are never willing to give anything a chance, i.e the story build up of Reigns/Lesnar on the road to WM.

And why cancel the network over this? Isn't that in turn taking away money from Daniel Bryan, the guy who all these people are up in arms about? Why not continue to support what he's apart of or what he's potentially going to be apart of. No one knows the plans for him, or the plans for anything other than a few match ups at WM.


----------



## undisputed420champ (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> Game of Thrones is a rhetorical show? What does that even mean? WWE is scripted TV. It doesn't matter if it's live. That doesn't make it any more real. Sorry.


Part of the attraction of professional wrestling (sports entertainment) is the fans have some say and can dictate the direction of the show.

Now that doesn't mean the company has to listen, but fans of the genre are obviously going to have an opinion, and if a big enough majority dislikes the current direction the show is going they would be wise to change it.

For example, if GoT started going a direction a majority of the audience did not like, ratings would drop, the show would get canceled.

Add in the fact that in a show like GoT an entire season is shot, edited and then presented to the public, it would be difficult to make changes on the fly. Whereas WWE is live and runs multiple shows each week, they can make changes based on audience reactions. 

I understand you wanted Reigns to win, but are you that blind or just that big of a sheep that your fed whats given to you and just continue on?

Edit: For the record i never wanted bryan to win, but I realized what WWE was up to with Roman Reigns months ago and I haven't agreed with the direction they have been moving in. Pretty much anyone but Reigns would have been acceptable, and the way they went about it, trying to draw sympathy and leech off stars like The Rock is just insulting to most fans. Obviously with the amount of boos on the show, the twitter trends and the backlash online as a whole it isn't just a select few voicing their opinions.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



The Acquired Taste said:


> Punk and Lesnar have already shown that those no compete clauses are trash and they don't hold up. All WWE superstars have to do is smarten up and grow some balls now.


*
I love him with all my heart, but no way is Swagger on the level of Lesnar or Punk. We have no idea what legal ongoings (which cost money lower level guys won't have as much of), pay-offs, or contractual details existed for Lesnar/Punk that might not be for lower level talent. On top of that, you have contract changes that are more recent that we have no idea the finer details are.*



TJQ said:


> Only real issue is the no compete clause. All of those guys are pretty established names so its not as if nobody would book them. Even if they had to wait however long due to the no compete clause, its not like they're middle class families who got laid off and are struggling to make ends meet. Ya it might suck a bit, but they're more than equipped to handle the situation should it ever arrive.


*I see your point. I just hate to think of how shit it would be to have it happen in the manner that WWE firings do.

Especially with these guys having so much to offer...and WWE just failing to let them do well.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'm questioning why you don't like the product not how you should go about expressing your displeasure. I didn't want Robb Stark to die and I wanted Geoffrey to be killed by Arya but even though things didn't happen the way I wanted I was still entertained. I certainly didn't cancel my HBO subscription.
> 
> Daniel Bryan just lost a match to Bray Wyatt; I didn't want to see Bryan lose so soon but it was *still an entertaining match*.
> 
> ...


Really? It was rubbish. And the biggest problem is not even reigns fucking winning. It is treating all the other fan favs like a joke and having bryan out early just to protect reigns and make him look like the only hero.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Sol Katti said:


> Yeah. Again, it's not because Reigns won. It's because of everything that happened during the Rumble.


Agreed. I sincerely feel bad for Roman, he is not the one that booked that piece of shit event. Everything about this event (With the exception of the Triple threat) was fucking awful.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Roman Reigns- The Network Killer :banderas


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Yes, it's childish to voice your displeasure with a business when you are putting money into that business. I don't get some of you who will blindly support WWE no matter what.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Their stock is going to drop to $8.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Créole Heat said:


> Yes, it's childish to voice your displeasure with a business when you are putting money into that business. I don't get some of you who will blindly support WWE no matter what.


LOL Bro don't listen and answer to WWE Staff on this website. Clearly they've got a Vince McMahon bobblehead shoved up their asses, let them support this garbage and keep paying 9.99. I unsubscribed tonight and now can afford a 12 inch tuna sub from subway with the money I'm saving - and that's an entire combo too!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Canceled sub. I can't believe this is the route they are taking. Reigns is not entertaining, man. This blows.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Vintage "fans".
> 
> Triple H "Aw, did somebody not get what they wanted?" line works well here.
> 
> ...


Yeah Triple H can say that again all he wants...people are cancelling their subscriptions...look at the twitter trends and look how many people downvoted this event on their own facebook page.

its not just iwc thats pissed off..many fans from all backgrounds are pissed. i think they royally fucked up this time around.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *"The customer is always right" isn't just a saying to be a saying.
> 
> It'd be one thing if it was a few here and there fans being vocal about their displeasure, but it's not. We're talking about thousands upon thousands of people cancelling their subscriptions and booing the results.
> 
> ...


Fans can voice their displeasure all they want. I just find it funny all (well most) of the people who are saying they're cancelling, will be right at their TV sets/Computers tomorrow, watching RAW and more than likely streaming the PPV illegally.

And let's be honest for a second here. No one knows how many people are cancelling their network subscriptions. It could be 100, it could be 1000. No one really knows. Just because it's on twitter it doesn't mean it's happening in massive waves. Remember how #hijackRAW turned out?

Oh, and I never knew about fans rioting. If that's true then they sunk to a whole new low.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Créole Heat said:


> Yes, it's childish to voice your displeasure with a business when you are putting money into that business. I don't get some of you who will blindly support WWE no matter what.


They are the WWE die hards. WWE can do no wrong in their opinions, and they all think we are never happy.

We are happy a lot of times, but it's hard to get behind anything when you have people getting the rug pulled from under them, and untalented hacks like Reigns being pushed to the moon over Ambrose, Bryan and Cesaro. Sorry we all don't like what the WWE shoves down our throat, and prefer some of the other guys that WWE REALLY never gives a long term chance too.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

LOL man every single time I refresh the twitter hashtag #CancelWWENetwork I am seeing some amazing stuff.

Here's the latest LOL:

"No please don't #CancelWWENetwork ! I already lost $650 on my WWE stocks :*("


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I wonder how they're going to react on Raw tonight. If they just ignore all of this :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *I see your point. I just hate to think of how shit it would be to have it happen in the manner that WWE firings do.
> 
> Especially with these guys having so much to offer...and WWE just failing to let them do well.*


Unfortunately Vince doesn't care what they have to offer, because he doesn't have a splooge coated pile of their 8x10s in his closet like he does with Reigns and Cena. Talent gets wasted in WWE all the time because talent means nothing to them.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> But that's the thing! There's a difference between *can* and *will*.
> 
> It was either Bryan or bust for some of you fans. No one is open to giving the feud a chance to see how it will turn out. It's all about instant gratification with alot of Daniel Bryan fans.
> 
> ...



You really don't get it do you? Fans have BEEN supporting Bryan for nearly 3 years now and he's repeatedly gotten fucked over. They threw the fans a bone last year and this year they said "fuck what you want" AGAIN. And canceling a $10 network is not gonna cost Daniel to lose any real significant amount of money because these guys barely get shit in terms of ppv bonuses as is. And, no. The fans shouldn't just be repeatedly told to "wait things out" when shit never gets better. What happened when we waited out the Cena/Wyatt feud? How about Ambrose? Roman is not fucking ready. If he's not ready now then aint shit gonna change in 2 months.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Big Bird said:


> You shouldn't be ashamed of not being on my level but you should definitely be ashamed of where you are.
> 
> Just an aside: even rhetorical performances live and die by what the audience likes. So your argument has literally no legs to stand on. Hope you at least learned something here, kiddo.


Oh I did, and it's nothing to pat yourself on the shoulders about, kiddo.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



tailhook said:


> Just for the record... if that Title Match didn't knock your socks off... you have no soul. It was the ONLY thing good about the event. Rollins fucking owned. That table spot just LOL. That boy fucking flew. Landing a Phoenix splash, even if it was a bit off on the landing? God Damn.
> 
> Still, they murdered the character by him not leaving with the title. His next stop is Nowhere-ville.


Remember when I guaranteed you Rollins wasn't walking out with the title?

Leave the prognostications to the pros.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

LMFAO If WWE ignores all of this and goes through with the Roman Reigns vs Lesnar at the main event of WM storyline, that would be fucking hilarious


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

But really.. it's a month per month basis now you can cancel and rebuy it 8 different times a year for 8 different PPV's if you want.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Listening to Cole and King sell Reigns on winning was hilarious to listen to, as the entire arena was booing.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I am honestly surprised. I mean, I knew the Royal Rumble was going to bomb, but I never expected this to happen.

Meh, screw the WWE and Vince McMahon. If this is how he treats the fans, than this is how the fans should treat him and his corporate ass-kissing company.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> That's the problem with fans these days. You fans think you run the shit when things don't go your way. Fan input is great, but then there are fans who think everything should go their way or else. You probably fall into the latter category.


Any business person with any logic will cater and listen to their customers in any field, wrestling included. Hogan was the most popular guy on the planet, so you have the strap on him for 4 years. Savage had drawing power so you had him take over. Warrior became huge so he took the torch. Bret and HBK were the popular guys in the mid-90's so they got the limelight. Austin became hot so Vince ran with it. Ditto with Rock. It's how Cena and Batista rose to the top. Punk was thrown a bone only because he was going to quit. Bryan? Easily the most popular guy since Rock and instead of pushing him (which would be a goldmine), Vince does everything and anything to sabotage his popularity. Does Vince really hate money??

Most popular guy in the main event of the biggest show of the year = best for business. Apparently WWE doesn't understand that.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> Fans can voice their displeasure all they want. I just find it funny all (well most) of the people who are saying they're cancelling, will be right at their TV sets/Computers tomorrow, watching RAW and more than likely streaming the PPV illegally.
> 
> And let's be honest for a second here. No one knows how many people are cancelling their network subscriptions. It could be 100, it could be 1000. No one really knows. Just because it's on twitter it doesn't mean it's happening in massive waves. Remember how #hijackRAW turned out?
> 
> Oh, and I never knew about fans rioting. If that's true then they sunk to a whole new low.


*How is that funny, exactly? If fans are tuning in tomorrow, even if they did cancel, it's because they hope to see progress and change. They want to see if this product they loved will become better than it has, that their efforts hopefully result in some positive change, and that they can be invested again. No one who is unsubscribing is doing it because they hate talent or they company, but because they hate the direction it's heading and how talent are being treated and used. If they didn't have some passion for WWE, they wouldn't have subscribed in the first place.

I don't see how that's worth looking down any fan for or how it's okay to mock. 

If you think there isn't hordes of people unsubscribing, then I don't know what to tell you. With the hashtag updating more than 100 posts per minute and more than half of those containing screenshots, there's a damn decent portion unsubscribing.

And we also after to factor in the fact they're turning off potential future customers. Mania season is when people should be buying in, but now WWE has ostracized and turned off thousands of potential new customers who will livestream instead of paying for the product.

To my knowledge, some of them were trying to stop wrestlers from leaving in their cars. Don't know how legit those reports were stating that, though.*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

It's childish because "CancelWWENetwork" type fans are never satisfied unless they get everything 100% their way. 

They don't understand how WWE caters to MULTIPLE fan types and not just them.
I say the following often: I'm amazed we get as much as we do. 
We had Daniel Bryan @ Wrestlemania ffs. 

Did I think the end of the Rumble match sucked? Of course I did. 
I think Rusev would've been the far more exciting choice to win.
But Reigns is their guy and I thought most of us had realized that by now. 
And it's not like the Royal Rumble event was garbage, 
Cena Rollins Lesnar was epic and I would've paid $49.99 to watch just that match. I paid $9.99.
The Rumble itself had some fun surprise entrants and square-offs.
All I'm saying is, realize these few things.
1) Philly shits on everything that's not ECW, Attitude, or the current smark flavor of the month
2) Things will go back to normal fan wise, meaning Roman's popularity will be validated
3) That's why WWE had him be the man tonight
4) Cancelling probably won't bother them
5) Some of those cancellations will re-join (for Mania if nothing else)


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



GOD said:


> Yeah Triple H can say that again all he wants...people are cancelling their subscriptions...look at the twitter trends and look how many people downvoted this event on their own facebook page.
> 
> its not just iwc thats pissed off..many fans from all backgrounds are pissed. i think they royally fucked up this time around.


Twitter is part of the Internet last time I checked.
Ditto Facebook.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



undisputed420champ said:


> Part of the attraction of professional wrestling (sports entertainment) is the fans have some say and can dictate the direction of the show.
> 
> Now that doesn't mean the company has to listen, but fans of the genre are obviously going to have an opinion, and if a big enough majority dislikes the current direction the show is going they would be wise to change it.
> 
> ...


Look, I am a Roman Reigns fan. You can call me sheep, WWE apologizer, etc. It doesn't really make a difference to me. I'm not going to sit here and beg people to accept me for liking Reigns or understand it.

I wasn't going to throw a fit if anyone other than Roman Reigns won. Even if Dolph Ziggler had won, I'd have said it sucked, but okay, life goes on...we'll see how they set this thing up to WM. 

I wouldn't go out on twitter trying to start some lame "movement" or canceled my subscription because I didn't get what I wanted.

PS: I wouldn't call a city filled with smarks a "majority" of the audience. If Reigns is getting booed in most places in weeks to come, then maybe you're on to something, but right now, I'm not going to buy that Philly is representative of the majority's opinion on Roman Reigns.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



TJQ said:


> Unfortunately Vince doesn't care what they have to offer, because he doesn't have a splooge coated pile of their 8x10s in his closet like he does with Reigns and Cena. Talent gets wasted in WWE all the time because talent means nothing to them.


*But why wouldn't one want to splooge over 6'7 275 lbs. Swagger with his massive arms? :homer

In all seriousness, though, you're right. So fucking wasted. But man, if Swagger or Kidd or Cesaro end up back in the indies or even with TNA or NJPW they'd be massive hits. Look at how well McIntyre has done and the dude was a jobber for WWE. *


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Solf said:


> Here's hoping they don't come to the conclusion that everyone who booed Reigns wanted Bryan instead.


I guarantee you this will all be blamed on Bryan. In no way will they think this was about Reigns (even though it was) because he's somewhat over in most cities. HHH, Vince and Stephanie will just think fans wanted Bryan again and are lashing out. They're kind of all stupid.

In their eyes, this isn't on Reigns. The fans will be blamed and told to get over it and deal with it Bryan can't win em all. Wait for HHH's promo tomorrow...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



KINGPIN said:


> We don't go to shows/don't watch. WWE shouldn't listen to us because we don't line their pockets.
> 
> We attend shows to voice our displeasure. We're morons for expecting chance from crowd reactions.
> 
> ...


Yeah we all need to put on some nice red lipstick and join Vince's kiss my ass club


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

$9.99 ain't gonna be for much longer at this rate.

Going to be #FreeFreeFree


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> It's childish because "CancelWWENetwork" type fans are never satisfied unless they get everything 100% their way.
> 
> They don't understand how WWE caters to MULTIPLE fan types and not just them.
> I say the following often: I'm amazed we get as much as we do.
> ...


That's a lie we gave them four options Bryan. Ziggler, Ambrose and even Mizdow. Cancelling WILL bother them, they're losing money, now they lose subscribers, that's not good. They're publicly traded they have to answer to investors plus horrible PR.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Vintage "fans".
> 
> Triple H "Aw, did somebody not get what they wanted?" line works well here.
> 
> ...


I can see how you could disagree with the sentiment, but there's nothing childish about refusing to pay for a product that's pissing you off. In fact, I'd argue its a lot more productive and adult than simply bitching about it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Gambit said:


> Yeah we all need to put on some nice red lipstick and join Vince's kiss my ass club


We all just need to submit to our new lord and master, Roman Reigns.

It's not about what we want, folks. *It's about learning to like what Vince likes.* The sooner we do that, the sooner we'll all be happy!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *But why wouldn't one want to splooge over 6'7 275 lbs. Swagger with his massive arms? :homer
> 
> In all seriousness, though, you're right. So fucking wasted. But man, if Swagger or Kidd or Cesaro end up back in the indies or even with TNA or NJPW they'd be massive hits. Look at how well McIntyre has done and the dude was a jobber for WWE. *


Cesaro would be killing it, I imagine he'd be back on the circuit of ROH/PWG and pretty much everywhere else where his ring work would be appreciated again. 

I still think Swagger would be well off in NJPW. I'd pray to the wrestling gods he wouldn't exclusively go to TNA, I know Cesaro would be smarter than that. The matches could be good but that place is a black hole of shit that I wouldn't wish on anybody with a name that could carry them elsewhere.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> I can see how you could disagree with the sentiment, but there's nothing childish about refusing to pay for a product that's pissing you off. In fact, I'd argue its a lot more productive and adult than simply bitching about it.


Like I said, stop answering to people like this. He's a WWE staff member, or he has a vince mcmahon action figure twisted sideways AND STUCK STRAIGHT UP HIS CANDY ASS!


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

It wasn't even the fact Reigns won which was bad enough.. 

They knew it wasn't what people wanted considering they went out of their way to ensure he wasn't shit on by the crowd.. 

Show and Kane's role in the match was a disaster too. 

Give the fans an awful match with the predictable shit outcome and expect a backlash.. 

I wont be renewing my subscription anyway, I'll watch the HHH-Sting/Rollins-Orton/Ambrose matches at WM on some shitty stream instead.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Purpleyellowgreen said:


> No one will call the smarks out after the car crash awaiting that is Reigns vs Lesnar
> 
> You Reigns followers are going to eat your words when that match is worse than Goldberg vs Lesnar at WM 20. seems to me they are just doing this so they can get a big pop when rollins cashes in after the match at Mania. dumb as fuck.


Since most Reigns fans don't actually give a fuck about wrestling, they're going to consider it one of the greatest matches of all time even if Reigns just shows up and whips his hair back and forth.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



RaheemRollins said:


> It wasn't even the fact Reigns won which was bad enough..
> 
> They knew it wasn't what people wanted considering they went out of their way to ensure he wasn't shit on by the crowd..
> 
> ...


Hold up, are you a Suarez fan, or a liverpool fan? 

OR THE LIVERPOOL SUAREZ FAN?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> I can see how you could disagree with the sentiment, but there's nothing childish about refusing to pay for a product that's pissing you off. In fact, I'd argue its a lot more productive and adult than simply bitching about it.


No, it's not childish to stop paying for something you don't enjoy.
But to be so easily worked up over one match outcome? 

It's also childish to try and make it into a movement. 

Like "Hey everybody, follow me! I'm cancelling! Are you cancelling!? Make sure you tell your grandma to cancel too! Bought WWE for your cat!? I know you did @TYSON_KIDD! :lol Cancel the Network for your cat too, brah! You can buy a couple of cans of cat food instead! CANCEL!"


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Vintage "fans".
> 
> Triple H "Aw, did somebody not get what they wanted?" line works well here.
> 
> ...


Lol you geeks will never fucking learn.

Sometimes I legit wonder if you people get paid to suck off Vince.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

#CancelWWENetwork has been trending for 3 hours. fucking hilarious.

:ti


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Can you fucking losers stop defending the WWE?

People cancel and create a little movement because it shows the WWE we are serious and want change. It's not about one fucking match you retards, this "one match" changes the entire landscape of the product, but you are too stupid to understand this. 

Enjoy your show boys, I cancelled and will rewatch SHINSUKE NAKAMURA FROM WRESTLE KINGDOM 9


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *How is that funny, exactly? If fans are tuning in tomorrow, even if they did cancel, it's because they hope to see progress and change. They want to see if this product they loved will become better than it has, that their efforts hopefully result in some positive change, and that they can be invested again. No one who is unsubscribing is doing it because they hate talent or they company, but because they hate the direction it's heading and how talent are being treated and used. If they didn't have some passion for WWE, they wouldn't have subscribed in the first place.
> 
> I don't see how that's worth looking down any fan for or how it's okay to mock.
> 
> ...


It's funny because it's hypocritical. And the thing is, they DONT KNOW the direction of anything. All they have are dirt sheets to tell them what the company may or may not do. Other than that, no one knows what WWE's plans are, they don't know the story lines, etc. 

Like I said, it's all about instant gratification with some fans. And that is why most wrestling fans will never ever be happy.

And real fans will support their favorites. I get that some people only probably watch for one person...and if they don't like what they person is doing, then they will stop supporting. But it's not like there aren't other things that will be going on at Wrestlemania. Daniel Bryan isn't the end all all. The show doesn't revolve around him.

And to your point about the whole hashtag thing: #hijackRAW was trending all over the place right? And look how that turned out. I don't doubt that people are unsubbing, I just doubt that there are that many people unsubbing to make any significant difference.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Also to the people saying WWE won't care about subscriptions yeah WWE are going to love losing money and with the amount of time this has been trending on twitter and if most of them actually are screenshots they will be taking a hit for sure. Reigns and WWE marks can be blind all they want and act like it is people upset that Bryan did not win but the problem is WWE do not listen to their fans at all. The booking tonight off Bryan, Ambrose, Ziggler, Wyatt espically in the match was awful and done in a way to make Reigns look like the sole hero. Even as someone who actually does not mind reigns and thinks he has potential it was appalling.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Shalashaska said:


> Lol you geeks will never fucking learn.
> 
> Sometimes I legit wonder if you people get paid to suck off Vince.


They do it for free.

They think going against the norm is 'cool' and defending the WWE is 'cool'.

lmfao pathetic losers


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*#CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page o...*



> #CancelWWENetwork is trending at the top internationally on Twitter after the Royal Rumble PPV. That is not a good thing.
> 
> Also, after getting numerous emails from people saying that they couldn't get the WWE Network page to load so that they could cancel their account, for the last hour plus when I tried to load the page and check it out it just spins and never loads.
> 
> ...


*Source:* http://pwinsider.com/article/91107/trending-on-twitter-and-its-not-good-for-wwe.html?p=1


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

i cancelled.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*










http://heelbook.spreadshirt.com/subscribe-cancel-men-A18066368/customize/color/2


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Mr Heisenberg said:


> Hold up, are you a Suarez fan, or a liverpool fan?
> 
> OR THE LIVERPOOL SUAREZ FAN?


I'm a Liverpool fan and a big fan of Luis too.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



ImitationGame said:


> Remember when I guaranteed you Rollins wasn't walking out with the title?
> 
> Leave the prognostications to the pros.


And how well did that work out, again? Oh right, people are shitting all over what happened. I cancelled within 5 minutes of the show ending, and I was not alone. It got so bad apparetly WWE had to shut down the page to keep people from cancelling.

I tend to look at the proper booking and back that, as i'd like to think the company actually wants to do proper booking(even if, in reality, they apparently don't). I can't help it if the company is run by one senile mf'r willing to send his promotion off a cliff with trash booking lol.

In one night they killed both Reigns and Rollins as characters. Hell, they damn near managed to turn Rollins face. By the time that match was almost over, people were hoping Rollins would win the title with that performance. The dude burned the god damn house down and his reward is being left with nowhere to go. How the fuck are people supposed to hate on the guy after that? I will laugh my fucking ass off if he gets a standing ovation tomorrow when he comes on RAW just to mess with the WWE after that Reigns horseshit. He was the shining star in a very bleak night.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Doesnt really matter though, its
known that Vince doesnt care about all that social media stuff, they had to force him to start using Facebook, twitter and youtube after they saw how big Ryder became with fans. The amount that cancel doesnt matter as well seeing of the free week that will gain new members and hell. The one's cancelling will watch raw tomorrow!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Riptear said:


> Since most Reigns fans don't actually give a fuck about wrestling, they're going to consider it one of the greatest matches of all time even if Reigns just shows up and whips his hair back and forth.


Maybe it will be a good match, maybe it will suck. Who knows? The thing is, people with your mindset just assume and never try to keep an open mind on things.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



StraightYesSociety said:


> That's a lie we gave them four options Bryan. Ziggler, Ambrose and even Mizdow. Cancelling WILL bother them, they're losing money, now they lose subscribers, that's not good. They're publicly traded they have to answer to investors plus horrible PR.


You gave them four options? When? Where was I? 
Oh yeah, I've been busy working 40+ hours a week. 
I don't like any of those options anymore than I like Reigns taking it. 
Probably less actually. 

The winner has to face Brock Lesnar. It needs to be someone credible. 
Like I said before Rusev would've been awesome but WWE doesn't have the guts to do that and is set on building Reigns for a WM match. 

Cancellations _should _make them take notice but it's WWE.
Vince is like Cartman. He does what he wants.
I bet HHH is more affected by what happened tonight. 

It's like they're married to Reigns, for better or for worse. 
They really need to step it up in all ways with Reigns, and take the damn mic away from his face. 
If we were to get politically speculative, I'd say this could just all boil down to one big favor/thank you to The Rock.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> It's funny because it's hypocritical. And the thing is, they DONT KNOW the direction of anything. All they have are dirt sheets to tell them what the company may or may not do. Other than that, no one knows what WWE's plans are, they don't know the story lines, etc.
> 
> Like I said, it's all about instant gratification with some fans. And that is why most wrestling fans will never ever be happy.
> 
> ...


The thing is, it's not just about Bryan not winning. It's BIGGER than Bryan. Im 100 percent sure that none of this would have happened if Ziggler or Ambrose would've won. It's the simple fact that WWE IS STUBBORN TO REALIZE THAT REIGNS IS NOT GOOD.


----------



## undisputed420champ (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> PS: I wouldn't call a city filled with smarks a "majority" of the audience. If Reigns is getting booed in most places in weeks to come, then maybe you're on to something, but right now, I'm not going to buy that Philly is representative of the majority's opinion on Roman Reigns.


Go back and re-read what I had typed. I never said Philly was a majority.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Subsribe 
Unsubscribe 
Renew 
Unsubscribe 
Repeat


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

I just hope the rest of the stock owners and board and whatever finally realise they have to force Vince out.... get him the fuck out of power now.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> Maybe it will be a good match, maybe it will suck. Who knows? The thing is, people with your mindset just assume and never try to keep an open mind on things.


Like I said, most Reigns fans aren't actually fans of wrestling ^^

It's not about keeping an 'open mind' son. It's about knowing what someone is capable of delivering. 

I'm a huge Warrior marks but at least I'm not blind to his flaws nor would I have accepted him being pushed above someone else who was more over. Warrior was out drevent and out selling Hogan when he got his main event ... The guy that's the most over gets the main event. Simple rule that the WWE followed to success in the past but because the guys that got over were at least one of the ones they wanted to get over unlike now where they're being vindictive on purpose. 

Get out of blind mark territory for a minute and you'll realize that the WWE may have just fucked up your boy.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Riptear said:


> Since most Reigns fans don't actually give a fuck about wrestling, they're going to consider it one of the greatest matches of all time even if Reigns just shows up and whips his hair back and forth.


Quoted for truth.

all the Reigns fans should feel ashamed of themselves at this point. He looked like shit that whole rumble as well, just lying there for the most part when he wasn't throwing a punch or a kick. DD old as P did more than Reigns did for fuck sakes.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

This Roman vs Brock match will be like Brock vs Goldberg at XX. The match is gonna suck.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*REPORT: WWE Network Cancellation page Crashes and Customers told to try tomorrow*



> #CancelWWENetwork is trending at the top internationally on Twitter after the Royal Rumble PPV. That is not a good thing.
> 
> Also, after getting numerous emails from people saying that they couldn't get the WWE Network page to load so that they could cancel their account, for the last hour plus when I tried to load the page and check it out it just spins and never loads.
> 
> ...


source: http://pwinsider.com/article/91107/trending-on-twitter-and-its-not-good-for-wwe.html?p=1

Holy shit!! Even PWinsider is confirming this. :shocked:


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: REPORT: WWE Network Cancellation page Crashes and Customers told to try tomorrow*

More likely, they took it down to let people cool down and not 'rashly' cancel.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> It's funny because it's hypocritical. And the thing is, they DONT KNOW the direction of anything. All they have are dirt sheets to tell them what the company may or may not do. Other than that, no one knows what WWE's plans are, they don't know the story lines, etc.
> 
> Like I said, it's all about instant gratification with some fans. And that is why most wrestling fans will never ever be happy.
> 
> ...


*No, it's not hypocritical. It's called being a concerned and vocal consumer. If you intend to invest in on something, you're going to check on it and see if it's worth buying into again in the future. And don't insult fans' intelligence. It's not that hard to figure out some storyline angles before they happen and Reigns literally just won the Rumble. He's obviously MEing in some shape/fashion.

And many of these fans have been watching wrestling for their entire lives. It's not as easy to completely cut it out when it holds such immense personal value to them and there is still talent they care for. That's honestly pretty crappy of you to pass judgment on people in the manner that you are. I think you're taking people's displeasure with the company oddly personal.

That's not true whatsoever. Fans can take a slow burn push, can follow involved and awesome storylines, etc. WWE are the ones who have an issue with 'instant' anything because apparently they felt the need to rush a half-cooked talent like Reigns in a very haphazarded and idiotic manner into MEing their biggest PPV. It really doesn't take much to please fans and most can coast by with a few good matches here or there, but WWE without fail keeps booking major matches and angles in a manner a decent portion of fans find to be unsavory.

Don't preach to me about 'real fans'. If you support a guy and you love them and you will literally always get hyped for them then you are a 'real fan'. You don't need to always be happy with how they're treated or watch all programming of the company they're in or see every single match they have. All you need to do is like someone and you're a 'real fan' of them. And they can support multiple talents while still having a primary favorite. I wasn't talking about Bryan, so it was unnecessary for you to bring him up, but if you want to go there then perhaps WWE needs to realize Reigns is not the end all be all and the show shouldn't revolve around him because tonight he's proven he can't handle it and the fans, for the most part, do not want it. 

Did you miss the part where I said a LOT of people were posting screencaps of their unsubscribed pages? There's a difference between "Hey guys, let's chant CM Punk" and "Hey guys, let's directly cut off income to the company and show solid evidence of doing so." It's not comparable, at all. And sorry, but ANY number of people unsubbing is bad, let alone crawling into the thousands and losing potential future customers, which WWE undoubtedly is going to and is experiencing. 

Honestly, I don't think we're going to reach an agreement on this. To me, you seem to be throwing all logic out the window and are offended/angry because people are displeased with Reigns winning and you're bitter over Bryan being better received by fans. My eggs aren't in the Reigns or Bryan basket in any of this, but I will say that you don't really have any authority or right to shit all over other fans just because they choose to express their consuming of WWE's product in a manner that they hope will lead to more favorable results and throwing insults and calling them hypocrites doesn't make your logic or points anymore sound.*


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Not canceling - I'm pleased that Lesnar won. The ending of the streak wasn't squandered. I can't bear to see Cena again with the belt. Rollins is less "ready" than Reigns to be champ IMO. It pleases me that Rollins's fans are butthurt. 

I shall root for Lesnar at WM if he's still champ but I would also welcome a Shield 1 on 1 on 1. 

I like Orton but his presence was neither needed nor missed. 

I was pleased that Tyson/Cesaro got their first big win as a tag team.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: REPORT: WWE Network Cancellation page Crashes and Customers told to try tomorrow*



Tavernicus said:


> More likely, they took it down to let people cool down and not 'rashly' cancel.


Either that or it crashed because of high traffic lol. Wow, talk about people finally putting their money where their mouths are.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*

Free publicity for WWE. I guarantee high ratings tomorrow for RAW to people who want to see what happens.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Riptear said:


> Like I said, most Reigns fans aren't actually fans of wrestling ^^
> 
> It's not about keeping an 'open mind' son. It's about knowing what someone is capable of delivering.
> 
> ...


What is it am I blind to? You must not have read my prior posts.

Anyway, there's no point in explaining anything else to you. I mean, why should I? I'm just a blind mark, right? :ti

Anyway, enjoy the circlejerk!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: REPORT: WWE Network Cancellation page Crashes and Customers told to try tomorrow*



THANOS said:


> Either that or it crashed because of high traffic lol. Wow, talk about people finally putting their money where their mouths are.


It was bound to happen really, they should've seen it coming. Yeah, traffic most likely, but you never know.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i just dont get this company 

roman reigns is like the 5th most over baby face in the company

he doesn't sell merch

and he cant wrestle or cut a promo

literally no reason other than Vince busting a load over da look


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> Yeah, I am right. You are all big babies.
> 
> Someone made the perfect analogy in this thread. When some of those people died in Game of Thrones, did anyone up and cancel their HBO subs in droves? NO, because they know it's a TV show and it will go on.
> 
> Reigns won the Rumble! Why not give it a chance to see where it goes instead of acting like the sky is falling all of a sudden? Do people forget that wrestling isn't real and things can change if needed?


Except that HBO has tons more content than the WWE Network. If I didn't like what happened in GoT, all I would have to do is stop watching that particular show, but HBO itself will still provide me with tons of movies and shows to be entertained with.

Outside of PPVs there is nothing else appealing to me from the Network therefore I am going to cancel if I feel it is not worth keeping or I don't like what going on with the product.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*People are trying to compare HBO to the WWE Network? :lmao Talk about drawing a false equivalency...*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559597534583078912


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

4 hours later and its still trending worldwide.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

I think the fact that the cancellation page crashed and that it's trending on Twitter shows that people aren't just complaining, they're actually going through with it. The question is how many? 

Edit: And, is it enough to make a difference?


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

feeling good that i got my cancellation in before it froze. about 50seconds after the show went off air my sub was ditched. fuck the company, 2 years on the bounce the 2nd biggest ppv has been a joke. im done with giving them another penny.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *No, it's not hypocritical. It's called being a concerned and vocal consumer. If you intend to invest in on something, you're going to check on it and see if it's worth buying into again in the future. And don't insult fans' intelligence. It's not that hard to figure out some storyline angles before they happen and Reigns literally just won the Rumble. He's obviously MEing in some shape/fashion.
> 
> And many of these fans have been watching wrestling for their entire lives. It's not as easy to completely cut it out when it holds such immense personal value to them and there is still talent they care for. That's honestly pretty crappy of you to pass judgment on people in the manner that you are. I think you're taking people's displeasure with the company oddly personal.
> 
> ...



Whoa, Whoa, Whoa. Calm down. Your tone is really condescending right now. It's not that serious...

Bitter is something I'm not. If anyone's coming off bitter here, it's you. I couldn't care less that Daniel Bryan is "better received" by fans. If anyone other than Reigns won, I wouldn't have cared to the extent of all the fans who are upset Reigns won. It's all entertainment at the end of the day. I don't take it that seriously, sorry.

And I have the authority to say whatever I want about those fans. I don't think I'm breaking any rules here, so I think I'm good on that.

Anyway, I'm finished with this conversation, because it's going no where and people are getting all riled up!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I canceled lol. This company causes more frustration to me than actual entertainment anymore. I'll be taking a break from the WWE for a while. I hope they start to make some serious changes but yeah that's doubtful.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

also posted my cancellation picture to wwe and vince. many have also been doing it, fuckin hilarious stuff. 'we listen to the wwe universe and give them what they want' vince on austins podcast...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The board of directors need to get rid of Vince. They are heading towards yet another year of losing over 100 million dollars. I don't care what company you are. That's fucking horrible


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



houseshow said:


> Just turn off the Network and keep going, no big salarys like for Lesnar or Rock. Probably fire everyone instead of Bryan and sign the whole NXT Roster -> There we go, everyone is happy!


YES lets fuck over everyone that wants to watch the back catolaog because you are mad Regins won, come the fuck one, Batista winning was a lot worse, they are at least trying to make a new star unlike last year until they were forced to change. Why fuck people like me over, because your mad about the result so your want it shut down for people like me and force me to pay 200 dollars, yeah lets fuck over others, just unsubscribe, sorry to be rude, but for years and god damn fucking years I have been wanting a legal way to watch wwe for a decent price, and I have found that with the network, epically from the years 2003 to 2009(I am already one with 98 to 03). If you want the network shut down how about helping people like me out and maybe DEMENDING the dvds be priced at a decent rate..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

p862011 said:


> i just dont get this company
> 
> roman reigns is like the 5th most over baby face in the company
> 
> ...


I don't get it either :lmao. What determines someones push? Do you have to be a great wrestler? Be very over with the crowd? Cut great promos? They're so intent on pushing someone who has only had one singles PPV match and is so limited in the ring and on the mic. 

It's just mind boggling, there are guys who are more over and talented but can't get half the push. Is it really all about some mythical look?


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Has any WWE person even made a tweet yet since the end of the rumble ?

Usually HHH, Seth or Heyman have by now...

Maybe they are all banned until all this blows over.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Vince is a real petty piece of shit. He doesn't give a damn what the fans think, how this negatively affects Roman, how this negatively affects Mania!
> 
> In his mind, he won, because Bryan didn't.
> 
> I...what is wrong with this man :no:


This is actually true


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is bigger than last year. It is said those who dont learn from history are doomed to repeat it. Well WWE just recreated the firestorm that catapulted Bryan into the upper echelon of performers. I am stunned they did this. You could have kept Bryan around much longer and made him look good. Instead you booked him like the most over jobber of all time. His reactions dwarfed all others on the show. His easy dismissal killed the crowd and it only recovered for some scant few faces. I advocated hitting WWE where it hurts, in their pocketbook,and I am heartened to hear that so many will follow through and do so. WWE deserves it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Even Cena has never gotten this amount of backlash :ti


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

DB's popularity is just going to sky rocket now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> Whoa, Whoa, Whoa. Calm down. Your tone is really condescending right now. It's not that serious...
> 
> Bitter is something I'm not. If anyone's coming off bitter here, it's you. I couldn't care less that Daniel Bryan is "better received" by fans. If anyone other than Reigns won, I wouldn't have cared to the extent of all the fans who are upset Reigns won. It's all entertainment at the end of the day. I don't take it that seriously, sorry.
> 
> ...


*You literally called people "big babies", accused Sol Katti (who is the most rational Ziggler mark you'll ever meet) of being unreasonable and somehow part of the overly entitled fans (which is just a goddamn hoot considering he's more mild than I am), accusing people of being hypocrites, whining about Bryan when I did not mention him (which leads me to believe you have your own issues with him and his fans), and you're refusing to even properly read my replies and you're cherrypicking small little bits to be offended by because you know my logic and reasoning is more sound than yours. The discussion was over it being appropriate or not that fans were unsubscribing and you became defensive, tried to make it personal, continued to insult said fans, insulted me, and you still failed to make any sense of your initial point.

No, you're becoming incredibly defensive and losing all logic and densely believing in such things as HBO and the Network being comparable as a reason to back up your argument. 

I don't give two shits about Reigns winning, but your whole logic and condescending attitude towards fans unsubscribing is ridiculous. 

You're bitter that people are displeased with him winning and you're bitter than him being pushed to the top is turning out unfavorable for the company.
If you weren't, you wouldn't feel the need to mock and insult your fellow consumers and fans for taking the best course of action to allow their wants to be known. 

I find your reply hilarious, honestly, because I'm being very casual and sincere and trying my hardest to get you to see my point, but instead you ignore what I'm saying and get defensive and continue to post bitterly, but accuse me of doing such. :Jordan

And I have no reason to be bitter. Hell, Swagger got an awesome reaction tonight and managed to satisfy and calm the completely rabid crowd. Why should I be bitter when he managed to make the crowd actually become invested in the Rumble again? I'm not, but seeing someone lacking or failing to realize the basics of business and consumer involvement just begs for my input, but because of your own personal anger over the matter, my input is falling on deaf ears.*


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> I don't get it either :lmao. What determines someones push? Do you have to be a great wrestler? Be very over with the crowd? Cut great promos? They're so intent on pushing someone who has only had one singles PPV match and is so limited in the ring and on the mic.
> 
> It's just mind boggling, there are guys who are more over and talented but can't get half the push. Is it really all about some mythical look?


2015 lex luger i tell ya


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Daniel Bryan being eliminated after 10 minutes of ring time in the Rumble tonight was one of the most heart breaking moments I've ever experienced as a wrestling fan. 

I've never seen so many talents misused on one card before. Bryan, Ambrose, Wyatt, and Ziggler all deserve better than this shit. 

I'm not even going to get excited over the reaction Cesaro got tonight because we all know it will amount to nothing, just like last year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

#Mark said:


>


:clap absolutely perfect!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

p862011 said:


> 2015 lex luger i tell ya


Weren't you a giant fan of the idea of Reigns winning the Rumble? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Peoples solution to the problem get dildos out and stick it up people who want to buy the networks ass, and make past pay per views unaffordable again. Then these people will probably blast us for piracy, yeah wrestling fans soultions, SHUT IT DOWN, shut down tna, make sure GFW does not start up because and make past wwe fans like me no longer have the affordable option. You know not even suggesting that wwe just goes to you tube and give us the catlagog for the same price, nope, lets fuck over everyone else when there is not fucking point. If you want to unsubscribe I respect that, but wanting to shut it down for everyone that want to have the fucking thing is wrong, wrestling fans need to stop trying to fuck them just unsubscribe and make your protest.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

ka4life1 said:


> DB's popularity is just going to sky rocket now.


This blacklash isn't just about DB not winning the RR but more so that Regins won. If it had been Ambrose, Wyatt, Ziggler, heck maybe even Kane or Big Show that won WWE wouldn't have gotten this much blacklash after it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

#Mark said:


>


This needs to be seen everywhere.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

There's no going back on this one either. They'd look like fools adding Bryan in the ME again. You pretty much have to bite the bullet hoping this is just a bunch of wishy washy fans whining because they didn't their way. See you next month. 

They need to start strategizing a Roman Reigns heel turn though and it's got to be with Shield because that's the only way he's going to be a viable Main Eventer.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Still trending? LOL shit just got real.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

nothingucansay said:


> This blacklash isn't just about DB not winning the RR but more so that Regins won. If it had been Ambrose, Wyatt, Ziggler, heck maybe even Kane or Big Show that won WWE wouldn't have gotten this much blacklash after it.


*Call me deluded, but based on the pops and reactions they got, even Mizdow or Swagger would have been better received as winners of the Rumble.

It wasn't like last year where fans would have been displeased with anyone besides Bryan winning. They had the chance to throw in the wildcard, to give Reigns more time to establish himself and they failed to do so.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *accused Sol Katti (who is the most rational Ziggler mark you'll ever meet) of being unreasonable and somehow part of the overly entitled fans (which is just a goddamn hoot considering he's more mild than I am),*


Getting put over. :drose


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *You literally called people "big babies", accused Sol Katti (who is the most rational Ziggler mark you'll ever meet) of being unreasonable and somehow part of the overly entitled fans (which is just a goddamn hoot considering he's more mild than I am), accusing people of being hypocrites, whining about Bryan when I did not mention him (which leads me to believe you have your own issues with him and his fans), and you're refusing to even properly read my replies and you're cherrypicking small little bits to be offended by because you know my logic and reasoning is more sound than yours. The discussion was over it being appropriate or not that fans were unsubscribing and you became defensive, tried to make it personal, continued to insult said fans, insulted me, and you still failed to make any sense of your initial point.
> 
> No, you're becoming incredibly defensive and losing all logic and densely believing in such things as HBO and the Network being comparable as a reason to back up your argument.
> 
> ...


It's cookiepuss, he's not known for being rational or well-thought out, he's as typical as a defensive Reigns mark can get.

:ti


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Daniel Bryan being eliminated after 10 minutes of ring time in the Rumble tonight was one of the most heart breaking moments I've ever experienced as a wrestling fan.


Same here. I legit wanted to cry because i felt so bad for the guy. 2 YEARS IN A ROW WWE shit on daniel bryan and treat him like trash.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

that out of touch video is gold


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Call me deluded, but based on the pops and reactions they got, even Mizdow or Swagger would have been better received as winners of the Rumble.
> 
> It wasn't like last year where fans would have been displeased with anyone besides Bryan winning. They had the chance to throw in the wildcard, to give Reigns more time to establish himself and they failed to do so.*


Swagger got a pretty decent pop when he came out, I was surprised that a borderline jobber was more over than Roman Reigns.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

See this isn't just about daniel Bryan, first they piss people off by eliminating him, then they buried Wyatt and Ambrose, they did the worst they possibly could, just to make reigns look strong and everyone else a joke.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

Also people have to realize that after WrestleMania Brock's contract is up and in all likely hood, whoever faces him is going to win. Can you actually tell me that Reigns is ready to have that big of a push?


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

nothingucansay said:


> This blacklash isn't just about DB not winning the RR but more so that Regins won. If it had been Ambrose, Wyatt, Ziggler, heck maybe even Kane or Big Show that won WWE wouldn't have gotten this much blacklash after it.



It will push him to new heights though.
because he was treated badly yet again tonight.

Yes fans will support Ziggles and co but DB is on another level.

I really think a lot of the community see things through his eyes much like they did with CM Punk.

So everything that happens gets magnified by 10 and for guys like Bryan its always in a positive direction, because so many people feel for the guy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Priceless. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Weren't you a giant fan of the idea of Reigns winning the Rumble? Or am I mistaken?


i was acouple months ago but he let me down and didn't improve like i hoped he would so fuck him


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

This company will be dead within the year at this point.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *You literally called people "big babies", accused Sol Katti (who is the most rational Ziggler mark you'll ever meet) of being unreasonable and somehow part of the overly entitled fans (which is just a goddamn hoot considering he's more mild than I am), accusing people of being hypocrites, whining about Bryan when I did not mention him (which leads me to believe you have your own issues with him and his fans), and you're refusing to even properly read my replies and you're cherrypicking small little bits to be offended by because you know my logic and reasoning is more sound than yours. The discussion was over it being appropriate or not that fans were unsubscribing and you became defensive, tried to make it personal, continued to insult said fans, insulted me, and you still failed to make any sense of your initial point.
> 
> No, you're becoming incredibly defensive and losing all logic and densely believing in such things as HBO and the Network being comparable as a reason to back up your argument.
> 
> ...


They are just an idiot. Calling everyone bitter Bryan marks while DA LOOK's crowning moment was met with boos and thousands of network cancellations. Poor dat :ti


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

p862011 said:


> i was acouple months ago but he let me down and didn't improve like i hoped he would so fuck him


LOL. GOAT Reasoning.

No seriously, people thinking he should get this spot because he has potential are fucking stupid, you don't get a top spot until potential is realized to a degree, he's been a flop.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Punkholic said:


> Priceless. :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Brilliant.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

#Mark said:


>


This was glorious :yes


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I usually find these online petitions and shit stupid, but damn, this is fucking awesome :lmao I hope all the people who tweeted about it actually did it, cause it isn't just the IWC speaking this time, so it could actually be a decent chunk of people leaving. And they never got the numbers they had expected with the Network in the last quarter in the first place, so there's no way this fan-backlash will be just ignored.

Also, NXT's also on Hulu, so there is no reason not to unsubscribe.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Priceless. :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Damn, that was nasty. I knew during the pre show when the crowd was popping big for Cesaro that it would be a rough night for Roman


----------



## zeromaru (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> No, it's not childish to stop paying for something you don't enjoy.
> But to be so easily worked up over one match outcome?


Getting "worked up" over something is a personal matter, so it really shouldn't affect you, but even so, you are assuming people are "worked up", when in reality they may just be voicing their displeasure.



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> It's also childish to try and make it into a movement.


Explain why?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Still 0 tweets LOL this company.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

WWE = Cleveland Browns
Roman Reigns = Johnny Manziel


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

p862011 said:


> 2015 lex luger i tell ya


That's an insult to Luger. :lol Lex was at least average on the mic, could be carried to a decent match, and was the second most popular guy behind Sting for the most part.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

#CancelWWENetwork still trending worldwide on twitter. RIP WWE


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Not gonna lie, I would have felt bad for Reigns, but when he basically said, "If you hate me, you just have a shitty life," I stopped giving a fuck about the guy altogether.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Thankfully I'm smart enough to never subscribe in the first place.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Not gonna lie, I would have felt bad for Reigns, but when he basically said, "If you hate me, you just have a shitty life," I stopped giving a fuck about the guy altogether.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yea after that I thought fuck him.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

WOW Reigns won? I never saw that coming! What a shocker, WWE is so unpredictable these days.

Basically, Vince just took a shit on the IWC tonight. It's a family run business, they don't give a fuck about us. They do what they want and what strokes their egos. Roman's push is nepotism at its best. 

I wonder what "Corporate Kissass" Jericho and that fat blob Jim Ross have to say about this?

Edit: Never mind just saw Jericho endorses this decision. What a cocksucker. I have zero respect for him now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I find it amusing how WWE just fucks up the best gimmick match of all time, something that should be fuck up proof, and they do it two years in a row...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Tangerine said:


> WOW Reigns won? I never saw that coming! What a shocker, WWE is so unpredictable these days.
> 
> Basically, Vince just took a shit on the IWC tonight. It's a family run business, they don't give a fuck about us. They do what they want and what strokes their egos. Roman's push is nepotism at its best.
> 
> I wonder what "Corporate Kissass" Jericho and that fat blob Jim Ross have to say about this?


No. Vince flipped his middle finger to the ENTIRE AUDIENCE. Casual fans are expressing their frustrations and venting on facebook and twitter. Its more than just the "IWC." 

Its all the fans. So many fans are turning their back.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

nothingucansay said:


> :lmao


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



KINGPIN said:


> We don't go to shows/don't watch. WWE shouldn't listen to us because we don't line their pockets.
> 
> We attend shows to voice our displeasure. We're morons for expecting chance from crowd reactions.
> 
> ...


This is what I been saying, there is no getting through to these people. It's sad. No matter what we do unless we simply just accept everything, they're going to say we are just complainers. Remind me to rep you, I'm capped on how much I can give!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Just going to post funny memes I find on twitter, this is a lot more fun.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hardcore fans are the only ones buying the network. Those fans didn't want Reigns to win the rumble. 

WWE only has itself to blame for losing subscriptions.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

> In hindsight, bringing Bryan back for the show was a big mistake by WWE.


Oh, that wasn't the mistake...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Jack thwaggers posts about swagger are sickening. Axel got a better reaction than him, swagger didnt placate the crowd they realised he was a waste of space so they felt sorry for him. Her ability to latch onto a single breath in the crowd that releases in a direction somewhere towards swagger would be embarassing to the man himself. Swagger is at the bottom of the list of people that deserve to main event wm


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> WOW Reigns won? I never saw that coming! What a shocker, WWE is so unpredictable these days.
> 
> Basically, Vince just took a shit on the IWC tonight. It's a family run business, they don't give a fuck about us. They do what they want and what strokes their egos. Roman's push is nepotism at its best.
> 
> ...


Jericho's pandering has really turned me off. He's entitled to his opinion but the way he goes about it..


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay guys I'm sure WWE will keep up this shit booking so I am now taking bets that Wrestlemania 32 will be moved to the AA center cause of a threat or something.......


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

JUSTIN GABRIEL MADE IT OUT JUST IN TIME LOLOLOLOL


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

The cancel page crashed....? Wouldn't it be smarter to say that WWE took it down so some of the subscribers could sleep on it and get rid of the alcohol in their systems?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

can't you phone in?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

STILL TRENDING WORLDWIDE.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

When will they learn NOBODY likes Raiden.


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

The funny thing is, even after all this, Reigns life>>>> All your lives combined.

Belee dat shit


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

WWE fans version of a riot!

http://youtu.be/IsUIZdGsOm0

Has there ever been a riot over anything WWE related at any point in its history?


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Only way to show WWE they are idiots who are out of touch. 

I wonder what Vince's reaction was the trend going worldwide...



That "Out of Touch" music video is also fucking perfect.


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

After all this though, WWE still = the #1 wrestling company in the world by a landslide

#Belee Dat
#Deal With It


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Was thinking about cancel my WWE network account too....


If Bryan was winning :booklel


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

The Cool Guy said:


> The funny thing is, even after all this, Reigns life>>>> All your lives combined.
> 
> Belee dat shit


I was waiting for this. Such an overused thing to say, all our lives must suck uh huh. Well Cena's life is better than Reigns, better looking woman too and doesn't get booed as bad. Belee dat. 

:cena


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Usually I'd say people are overreacting but in this case it's deserved. WWE have brought it upon themselves, continuing to piss off fans. They never listen to their crowd and repeat their mistakes.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Miss Sally said:


> I was waiting for this. Such an overused thing to say, all our lives must suck uh huh. Well Cena's life is better than Reigns, better looking woman too and doesn't get booed as bad. Belee dat.
> 
> :cena


I didn't say he had the best life, just better than the geeks and haters on here. I mean, he damn sure ain't ending his night on a forum discussing us.


----------



## Júnior Ranks (Nov 9, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> I was waiting for this. Such an overused thing to say, all our lives must suck uh huh. Well Cena's life is better than Reigns, better looking woman too and doesn't get booed as bad. Belee dat.
> 
> :cena


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

p862011 said:


>


Yeah and they'll all be back by Mania. Probably by Fast Lane lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Cool Guy said:


> I didn't say he had the best life, just better than the geeks and haters on here. I mean, he damn sure ain't ending his night on a forum discussing us.


I did see Reigns post on twitter 10 mins ago, so believe that


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Shit gets real when it makes Time http://time.com/3682093/cancel-wwe-...eed:+time/entertainment+(TIME:+Entertainment)


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Holy crap, it made it in Time :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

checkcola said:


> I did see Reigns post on twitter 10 mins ago, so believe that


yeah while he's Rollin to an after party with Rock in a stretch limo gettin his sick ducked by Paige or some supermodel escort. Poor Roman huh


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The Cool Guy said:


> yeah while he's Rollin to an after party with Rock in a stretch limo gettin his sick ducked by Paige or some supermodel escort. Poor Roman huh


Notice how you're the only one who cares about this.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

The Cool Guy said:


> I didn't say he had the best life, just better than the geeks and haters on here. I mean, he damn sure ain't ending his night on a forum discussing us.


Doesn't matter, Cena has a better life than Reigns, Cena is top dog so therefore Cena > Reigns and living vicariously through Cena is better than Reigns so therefore I win, you lose.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Sol Katti said:


> Notice how you're the only one who cares about this.


His mouth is dry. He wishes he were with Reigns. Funny his only argument is Reigns lyfe iz better durr


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

X Spectrum said:


> Holy crap, it made it in Time :lmao:lmao:lmao


It did?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Cool Guy said:


> yeah while he's Rollin to an after party with Rock in a stretch limo gettin his sick ducked by Paige or some supermodel escort. Poor Roman huh


I bet you tugged the ole chicken at least three times tonight with thoughts of Roman.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

X Spectrum said:


> Holy crap, it made it in Time :lmao:lmao:lmao


Can't wait for Cole to plug that Time mention on RAW tomorrow.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

TIME MOTHERFUCKING TIME OH SHIT VINCE YOU DONE GOOFED


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Quoting Meltzer on the latest Wrestling Observer show-

"Bryan is 34 years old with a bad neck, he probably shouldn't be the top guy for the future, but I would give him a run and look for THE GUY in the mean time because Roman Reigns isn't that guy. Dean Ambrose is that guy, but they will probably never figure that out"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE is shook, cause ain't no such things as halfway crooks. Scared to death and scared to look, they shook, cause we canceling subs.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide; "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE Network crashed*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Facebook marks are running wild too brother:


Why he hell do they do these? It's always negative.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

I made a promise to myself not so long ago to cancel the Network if they let this unworthy rookie win the rumble to main event wrestle mania, who was never even all that over by the way.

I am sticking to my guns, and hopefully joining the masses who will also cancel.

What do I care? They haven't updated the Monday Nitro section in months, and the the Raw update pace is shit. Hell with this $10/month. PPV isn't even worth my 2-3 hours of undivided attention at this point.

"WE WANT RUSEV" chants. Enough said...

#CancelWWENetwork


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Quoting Meltzer on the latest Wrestling Observer show-
> 
> "Bryan is 34 years old with a bad neck, he probably shouldn't be the top guy for the future, but I would give him a run and look for THE GUY in the mean time because Roman Reigns isn't that guy. Dean Ambrose is that guy, but they will probably never figure that out"


Ambrose was my choice for the win. A fucking star getting shoved in the dirt.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Miss Sally said:


> It did?


http://time.com/3682093/cancel-wwe-...eed:+time/entertainment+(TIME:+Entertainment)


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Good perhaps this will be the smack in the face that the WWE and Vince needs because they'd clearly lost the ability to relate to the wide public in this age.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Júnior Ranks (Nov 9, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


"Why don't they love him the way I do?"


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol they will be renewing once wm comes watch Vince always wins


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Also for those canceling the network since your so tough how about you don't watch raw or smackdown this week either. But you won't do that you will still tune in


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Also for those canceling the network since your so tough how about you don't watch raw or smackdown this week either. But you won't do that you will still tune in


They'll watch Raw, they'll watch the internet feed of the ppvs just like they use to. Then again that's still screwing WWE over because they're reliant on that Network #.


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Also for those canceling the network since your so tough how about you don't watch raw or smackdown this week either. But you won't do that you will still tune in


I got a better one. If they're soooooo DONE with WWE let's see them not come here and discuss it 24/7. I mean surely there's a huge forum for the great New Japan they can go to. Or ROH.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Also for those canceling the network since your so tough how about you don't watch raw or smackdown this week either. But you won't do that you will still tune in


I'll download it when its over like I always do. It's on at 8am in Thailand even if I watched it live it would be on a stream so I wouldn't be contributing to their ratings anyway. Having said that, I wouldn't have cancelled the network anyway as I liked it, I did cancel it as I'm not going to be in the UK for a year, I'm glad others are stepping up though because the only thing Vince understands his money.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> They'll watch Raw, they'll watch the internet feed of the ppvs just like they use to. Then again that's still screwing WWE over because they're reliant on that Network #.


And I said before they will be renewing their subcribtions once wm comes watch.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*#CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



TakeMyGun said:


> Quoting Meltzer on the latest Wrestling Observer show-
> 
> "Bryan is 34 years old with a bad neck, he probably shouldn't be the top guy for the future, but I would give him a run and look for THE GUY in the mean time because Roman Reigns isn't that guy. Dean Ambrose is that guy, but they will probably never figure that out"



Oh they've already figured that shit out Meltzer which is why they book him awfully. But he's okay to main event the house shows and bring in money for Vince. Check. Yeah he's okay to anchor the European tour. Check.

A guy who is completely opposite to everything that Vince likes. Getting over... No chance. Not with he machine behind him anyway.

Or so it seems. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Cool Guy said:


> I got a better one. If they're soooooo DONE with WWE let's see them not come here and discuss it 24/7. I mean surely there's a huge forum for the great New Japan they can go to. Or ROH.


Exactly and don't get trending #CancelNetwork either 

The more attention wwe gets the better for them


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought this would only stick to Philly, but seems like it's blown out of proportion. I wasn't expecting this. Not watching the next Raw, at least, but I'll see what they'll make out of it.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> And I said before they will be renewing their subcribtions once wm comes watch.


Are you not tired of being wrong about everything? Nobody takes you seriously anymore.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Also for those canceling the network since your so tough how about you don't watch raw or smackdown this week either. But you won't do that you will still tune in


Ratings will be higher than ever in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh my god this is hilarious


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Fucking LOL. 

I bet Vince has had a good cry over the $1000 he's lost this morning.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Phobos said:


> Fucking LOL.
> 
> I bet Vince has had a good cry over the $1000 he's lost this morning.


Not as good as the cry he had when he lost $350m in one day. He's seen nothing yet.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

Going to be completely honest. I really don't like that Reigns won, but I will still dip in and out where I can and will not be canceling the network. And yes, I do feel dirty...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## I Have DA LOOK (Jan 18, 2015)

BadTouch said:


> Going to be completely honest. I really don't like that Reigns won, but I will still dip in and out where I can and will not be canceling the network. And yes, I do feel dirty...


It's because of you WWE do this shit. You're unhappy but still give them money and ratings. 

No right to complain.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

I Have DA LOOK said:


> It's because of you WWE do this shit. You're unhappy but still give them money and ratings.
> 
> No right to complain.


Hes not complaining you illiterate cretin.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

p862011 said:


>


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

I Have DA LOOK said:


> It's because of you WWE do this shit. You're unhappy but still give them money and ratings.
> 
> No right to complain.


How do you figure that one, fella?. I pay to watch, I have every right


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok guys you did it. You cancelled you network subscriptions. You're done withWWE. Right on! Next step is to stop spamming the WWE general forum. I mean you guys are done right? That was the last straw. Nothing else to talk about right. Good now maybe you'd be gracious enough to stay off general WWE so us "few" remaining WWE fans can actually enjoy this place for once. 

Don't be discouraged there is a section for the great NXT as well as for the "far superior" New Japan and ROH promotions. And the total of 10 people on those sections are lonely anyway, so there you go.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol no wonder why people think wrestling fans are losers. It's a damn TV show, stop taking it so seriously. Did you all cancel HBO when Robb Stark got killed?
> 
> When did wrestling fans decide that if they didn't get exactly what they wanted then the product isn't entertaining? As a Lions fan I was pissed when we got screwed against the Cowboys but I still enjoyed the game.
> 
> When did results start mattering in a scripted sport?



Since they started charging $10 a month for it.


----------



## I Have DA LOOK (Jan 18, 2015)

[email protected] the fucking marks/apologists/SHEEP defending this shit stain of a company.

Proudly saying they keep loading Vince's pockets with money. Makes me sick. The old man wouldn't piss on a dying mark if they caught fire.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

I Have DA LOOK said:


> It's because of you WWE do this shit. You're unhappy but still give them money and ratings.
> 
> No right to complain.




Grow up, man.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Reigns winning doesn't bother me at all...and whats-more is the forum is 100 X more entertaining now.*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I Have DA LOOK said:


> [email protected] the fucking marks/apologists/SHEEP defending this shit stain of a company.
> 
> Proudly saying they keep loading Vince's pockets with money. Makes me sick. The old man wouldn't piss on a dying mark if they caught fire.


Yo mark, I haven't enjoyed the shitty product since 2000. Most of the wrestlers since then have been TRASH and garbage. The show hasn't been at an entertaining level across the board since 2001. 

You guys throwing hissy fits over a neckbeard midget clown amuses me. Considering the product WAS shit with him on top and it's SHIT with him in the midcard. There was no magical good product at all. You people are fooling yourselves into thinking that Bryan actually makes a difference. There is no difference IT'S THE SAME DAMN PRODUCT.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Are people able to cancel their subscriptions yet? Lol. This is just like the US taking the rest of the world's gold and not giving it back. WWE probably think that people will forget about wanting to cancel the Network and think this will blow over :ti

I imagine they will be doing disgusting things on their hands and knees for the PPV providers to do business with them again.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



SPAZ said:


> The sad thing is, though this will put a dent in WWE, nothing's going to change. Reigns will continue getting a push.
> 
> Though I REALLY FUCKING HATE THIS, it'd be worse if WWE gave in this year and put Bryan in the main event yet again somehow. It'd be like not just admitting failures and mistakes, but also giving in, which would be bad.


So he can win at WM, then get injured again.

The circular logic you nutcases have make me glad that WWE is not listening to you guys this year. 


You guys need to grow strong and get over it like a lot of us older fans have when it comes to wrestling. 
]


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Yo mark, I haven't enjoyed the shitty product since 2000. Most of the wrestlers since then have been TRASH and garbage. The show hasn't been at an entertaining level across the board since 2001.
> 
> You guys throwing hissy fits over a neckbeard midget clown amuses me. *Considering the product WAS shit with him on top* and it's SHIT with him in the midcard. There was no magical good product at all. You people are fooling yourselves into thinking that Bryan actually makes a difference. There is no difference IT'S THE SAME DAMN PRODUCT.


But it wasn't.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



gamegenie said:


> So he can win at WM, then get injured again.
> 
> The circular logic you nutcases have make me glad that WWE is not listening to you guys this year.
> 
> ...


:what?
You probably quoted the wrong guy mate, I was just saying that if they threw Bryan into the main event *now* it'd look bad from a merit point of view as they fail to know what they're doing and staying consistent.

"like a lot of us older fans" :lmao
Okay mr old age high horse.


----------



## Mobster (Dec 23, 2013)

Watching or not watching Raw only as an effect on them if you have a Nielsen box...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Tangerine said:


> Are you not tired of being wrong about everything? Nobody takes you seriously anymore.


I don't give a fuck if people don't take me serious, but you know it's true people will come back they always fuckin do weather you admit it or not wwe always wins in the end.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> I don't give a fuck if people don't take me serious, but you know it's true people will come back they always fuckin do weather you admit it or not wwe always wins in the end.


They sure win with their declining TV Ratings, Low PPV buys that translated to an XFL level flop that was the network.

unk2


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

DarkStark said:


> *Reigns winning doesn't bother me at all...and whats-more is the forum is 100 X more entertaining now.*


This. I expected it and I expected the meltdown on here as well. Sweet, sweet apathy. 

I'm just going to go along for the ride, lol. See what happens from here on. Should be interesting.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I don't give a fuck if people don't take me serious, but you know it's true people will come back they always fuckin do weather you admit it or not wwe always wins in the end.


Until the day it doesn't. Nothing lasts forever. I'm not saying WWE will "lose" whatever you're talking about, but you can't take anything fro granted.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought marks only streamed PPV's?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

The Acquired Taste said:


> I imagine they will be doing disgusting things on their hands and knees for the PPV providers to do business with them again.


This is where Rosa Mendes, her skills come in.


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

I cancelled before this trend but feel free to call me a sheep. I only signed up before Royal Rumble and was going to keep till wrestlemania but after Royal Rumble I decided not to be a paying customer.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I must admit i looked forward more to the forum reactions to the PPV than I did the PPV itself.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I don't give a fuck if people don't take me serious, but you know it's true people will come back they always fuckin do weather you admit it or not wwe always wins in the end.


Until that one day where no one does and the ship that has been slowly sinking for years finally completely disappears under water.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Haha, amazing. Maybe this will be what finally gets rid of that senile old man.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

WCWR said:


> This. I expected it and I expected the meltdown on here as well. Sweet, sweet apathy.
> 
> I'm just going to go along for the ride, lol. See what happens from here on. Should be interesting.


I hate this reaction man.
Everyone expected it but no one expected it to be so awful with such ridiculous shenanigans.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

I cancelled first before HIAC with the full intention of renewing for at least the Road to WM. I resubscribed about 2 hours before the Rumble and cancelled immediately after. I was so hyped up the entire event. The show was going very well IMO and the title match was spectacular and far exceeded my expectations. However that was one of the worst Rumble finishes ever. 

I can see WWE trying to save face by booking a Rollins vs Bryan vs Reigns vs Lesnar match at WM31 but why can't they just give the majority of fans what they want and let Bryan win the Rumble and insert the other folks instead of constantly having to put Bryan in. It was just so predictable and so anticlimatic to an otherwise decent show. And the way they just tossed Bryan out was disrespectful to him and the fans. I don't even really like the guy but his charisma is undeniable. Reigns is such a bore and shoving him down our throats make everything so much worse. Not to mention no one on this planet should be able to beat Lesnar at this point with as strong as he is booked.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork*



O Fenômeno said:


> I mean the trolling of fans with the 'Shattered Dreams', followed by all of the fan favorites being eliminated so easily just to show the fans "I don't care who you like" was just the nail in the coffin.
> 
> I mean yea I can complain but it's stupid if I were to continue to give him money. So I canceled...I honestly don't even wanna give RAW any views..i'll download it from now on.


Right with you brother, I just signed up for the Network this week, because I heard about Bryan's return (I've previously been on a 4 year hiatus) but I've already cancelled in just a week because of this shit


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> You guys throwing hissy fits over a neckbeard midget clown amuses me. Considering the product WAS shit with him on top and it's SHIT with him in the midcard. There was no magical good product at all. You people are fooling yourselves into thinking that Bryan actually makes a difference. There is no difference IT'S THE SAME DAMN PRODUCT.


:applause:applause

Yep, at the end of the day this raging is fucking pointless. Whether it's Reigns on top, or Bryan on top, or Ambrose etc a good 90% of the product will STILL be shit no matter what. Not to mention we'll STILL keep watching this shit regardless lol. 

We got what we wanted last year, Bryan as champ and guess what? His reign was terrible, he feuded with Kane with a shitty b horror movie theme. Everything outside of him was terrible too. Your favorite superstar walking around with a fake belt really improves the product for you? Or do we still complain every damn day anyway? There were complaints about fan favorite CM Punks title reign because people apparently thought it was booked like shit! If Punk had headlined Wrestlemania would that have fixed everything? NO. So what's the point? Even when we get what we want it still sucks. 

Until WWE gets some new writers, some competition, and a new guy in charge all the hijacking and complaining in the world won't change the overall quality of WWE. So why get so worked up over a freaking outcome, Cena will still be the focus of the show with Reigns as champ anyway.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm still get my head round how incredibly stupid this was. 

I mean last year was bad, but I could see why WWE took the risk on Bootista. He was an established star in the past and the booking of the match (apart from the exclusion of Bryan) was actually okay. The risk though failed and WWE turned that wrong into a right and it probably made WM 30 a better show with Bryan winning twice.

But this year. my god how can you not learn from your mistakes and then go ahead and make it even worse?! you have a guy who won the big surivor series match in Ziggler, a guy who is rumoured to take on The fucking Undertaker in Wyatt and a guy who's main evented two PPV's in Ambrose, and what do you do? make them look like jobbers to 2 fucking jobbers that no has cared about for 10 years! and then have Reigns "save the day", christ. And I can probably say that the majority of people dont even hate Reigns, in time he can become a great star with a few extra moves and practice on promo's. It's the booking of Reigns we hate. How can a guy who has only had one ppv singles match (against Orton at SS) be main eventing Wrestlemania? it is a disgrace to the likes of Rollins, Ambrose and Wyatt who have been rising over the past year.

The weirdest thing about this all though? we're all gonna tune in tonight to see how the continue to fuck up.

As for the cancellations? I probably will cancel after i've finished watching the Monday Night Wars.

We're gonna have to pray for that Rollins cash in at Mania


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Haha this is pretty funny how many people are seemingly cancelling their Network subscription. WWE have an issue on their hands, convincing their own fans to buy their cheap product that has a ton of great content. It's like not being able to sell ice in a heatwave.*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*



Markus123 said:


> Actually, wouldn't be surprised if the WWE are blocking people from cancelling.


back when i played some online games with monthly subs, a certain comapny (or two) would always have this 'unforeseen website issue' whereby the cancel button would dissappear from the account page, always just a day or two before automatic renewal. the hassle of going through customer service to cancel, and getting a refund (or charge back on credit card) was often enough for ppl to just let it go, pay the month, and cancel as soon as possible.

so i dont doubt your theory, tbh


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I would cancel it but I never bought it in the first place. :maury


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Rewatching the ending of the Rumble match right now, the most insulting thing was after Reigns won and the whole crowd was booing, and Lawler had to get this line in "Oh man this is awesome".


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

HAHA I've never seen anybody change so much. He used to be hilarious and inappropriate, now he's a boring corporate shill. Sad, but he's still a legend. Don't be mad at him just because WWE still employs him now that he's senile and has brain damage.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> I don't give a fuck if people don't take me serious, but you know it's true people will come back they always fuckin do weather you admit it or not wwe always wins in the end.


Except they don't. The ratings for WWE were around the 6.0's and up to 7.0's for most of 1999 and 2000. It's more or less half that now.. WITHOUT any competition. Where did that half go? Did they forget how to come back?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

why are some wwe fan boys getting pissed at people cancelling, for a start it's not ur company and secondly it's u lot that say "stop watching it if you don't like it", well you get ur wish


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

I havent watched wrestling for almost 2 years but all this shit makes me want to tune in to raw so maybe that was their plan XD


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

:maury

This is priceless.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Lmfao , Reigns is gonna put WWE out of business :lmao


----------



## Lyriqz (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm a big winner after the Royal Rumble. I like Roman Reigns and I enjoyed him winning, but I also pretty much hate WWE and kinda want them to go under. So in the end, I got the guy I wanted to win and also see fucking up their precious Network more and more.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Reigns is bad for business!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

What's more incomprehensible?

"Marks", "smarks" and "casuals" coming onto a *Wrestling* forum to talk to each other and complain about *Wrestling* booking on the *Road to Wrestlemania*

Or 

All the fourth group, the sheep, coming onto a *wrestling forum* an putting just as much effort kay into not caring than caring ?


If none of it matters to you then just keep watching an subscribing. Or not. Whatever.


Why are other people not allowed to discuss this?

I've never seen people put so much effort into stating such a neutral and bland opinion. :ti


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cenation34 said:


> that's what most people are doing


That's aimed at the people who are saying 'why blame roan rains????!?!'

Well, they can't differentiate between being angry at the man being pushed, and the man who's doing the actual pushing.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

I've never seen anything quite like it.

It would be like having Austin get eliminated halfway through the 1998 Royal Rumble, Bryan's the guy but they don't want him to be. 

Just baffling.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> That's the problem with fans these days. You fans think you run the shit when things don't go your way. Fan input is great, but then there are fans who think everything should go their way or else. You probably fall into the latter category.


Yeah this really doesn't count as "wanting everything to go their way" and it's lame of you to try and portray it as that. The crowd wanted, something, ANYTHING, good to happen, but no, the Rumble just kept getting worse and worse. Bryan was out, Mizdow got tossed like a jobber, Ambrose, Barrett, Ziggler, all out, the final three (apparently) was fucking Big Show and Kane vs Reigns, then Rusev reappears for the final hope spot and gets tossed out like a fool as well.

It was like an endless parade of shitting on the crowd.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm supposed to go to raw tonight, actually got free tickets, but am not risking driving there even though I only live a half hour away. It's supposed to get crazy tonight. I assume the majority of people won't go either given the amount we're supposed to get here. XL might be empty tonight


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

NonCentz said:


> I'm supposed to go to raw tonight, actually got free tickets, but am not risking driving there even though I only live a half hour away. It's supposed to get crazy tonight. I assume the majority of people won't go either given the amount we're supposed to get here. XL might be empty tonight


You heard it is going to be crazy? Interesting. Wonder what the WWE will do. Stay safe. :crying:


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

http://time.com/3682093/cancel-wwe-network-royal-rumble/

This news has blown up past Cageside Seats and Bleacher Report.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Cancelling is becoming mainstream. I guess I'll just sign up now. :rofl:


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

The rumble was like a prison movie.. a small guy is in the shower alone.. he knows what is going to happen. He has thought of how horrible it will be but the reality is far more worse than anything you can imagine. Thinking about it is once thing.. experiencing it was a whole nother deal.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This is just glorious :lmao


Enjoy WWE. I suggesting deducting the money lost from Reigns' wages.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DerangedDutchmanTJ said:


> Cancelling is becoming mainstream. I guess I'll just sign up now. :rofl:


lol hipster!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

NXT
WWE24
Triple H on Austin's podcast
Original Network Content 
PPV's monthly

Yeah, I'm not cancelling because of this. Does it suck? Of course it does but I'm not doing myself out of everything the network has to offer because of one match. It certanly doesn't bode well for the 'Roman Empire' by any means and it isn't even his fault.


----------



## I Have DA LOOK (Jan 18, 2015)

Starbuck said:


> NXT
> WWE24
> Triple H on Austin's podcast
> Original Network Content
> ...



http://watchwrestling.ch. Every single thing you mentioned plus so much more is on there. In HD. For free.

Has saved me thousands over many years. 

LOL


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> NXT
> WWE24
> Triple H on Austin's podcast
> Original Network Content
> ...


Thing is, you could always renew it just before those events, or even use http://watchwrestling.ch since everything is updated there right after it airs on the network.

The best way to show WWE your displeasure, and this is for everyone that feels this way, is to cancel your subs right now so WWE can trace it completely to their fiasco at the Rumble. Just renew next week before the podcast or watch it after on the site I mentioned above.


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

Im tempted to cancel, but for 10 bucks its nothing.

I never watch the PPV on the network anyway TBH, I just download HD 720p versions after the PPV has ended.

I don't see anything wrong with this, I pay my subscription, but I choose to download cause WWE product is so crap they dont stream in HD. Sort it out FFS, why do I want to watch crap low quality, forcing me to download RAW, PPV etc in HD format. 

You suck WWE


----------



## Nomorewords (Aug 11, 2008)

Would like to see cm punk tell people to cancel the network it sucks


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Thing is, you could always renew it just before those events, or even use watchwrestling.ch since everything is updated there right after it airs on the network.
> 
> The best way to show WWE your displeasure, and this is or everyone that feels this way, is to cancel your subs right now so WWE can trace it completely to their fiasco at the Rumble. Just renew next week before the podcast or watch it after on the site I mentioned above.


The only thing that would work even better is if we all wore lucha masks, got pitch forks and torches and burned Roman Reigns straw men on vince's front lawn.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

http://time.com/3682093/cancel-wwe-network-royal-rumble/

Hey WWE, you finally got that mainstream attention in relation to Reigns! And it's entirely negative!

Yay...?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I Have DA LOOK said:


> http://watchwrestling.ch. Every single thing you mentioned plus so much more is on there. In HD. For free.
> 
> Has saved me thousands over many years.
> 
> LOL





THANOS said:


> Thing is, you could always renew it just before those events, or even use http://watchwrestling.ch since everything is updated there right after it airs on the network.
> 
> The best way to show WWE your displeasure, and this is for everyone that feels this way, is to cancel your subs right now so WWE can trace it completely to their fiasco at the Rumble. Just renew next week before the podcast or watch it after on the site I mentioned above.


Yeah I know that site. I used it quite often before I got the network actually. And while I'm annoyed Reigns won I'm not going to cancel over it. I'm not _that _mad lol. It's just TV and I think too many people fail to realize that. If you want to cancel yours to send them a message go right ahead. But if they did this knowing full well what the reaction was going to be then I don't think they really care for any message you can potentially send them. They've gone with Reigns and that's it. I like having access to everything on my tablet and phone no matter where I am. I'm not losing out because Roman Reigns won the Rumble and I didn't like it. I'm in a position where paying for the network every month isn't a huge deal to me so I'll pay for the convenience while I can.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Did they really not see this coming?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Cancelled it before it was cool to do so.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

So not only has TIME picked up this controversy but so has USAToday and FoxSports....damn

WWE deserves the flack they are getting for this


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Sweettre15 said:


> So not only has TIME picked up this controversy but so has USAToday and FoxSports....damn
> 
> WWE deserves the flack they are getting for this


I hope it makes the news haha. I want CCN, MSNBC and Fox to do a report on it. WWE setting up Reigns for failure, I'd feel sorry for him but his asshole remarks turned me off.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm a Brock Lesnar fan so I will be canceling the sub if or when he leaves. In the meantime I will short the fuck out of the stock and hopefully it goes to the pink sheets.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

I wish I had subscribed to the WWEnetwork so I could go and cancel it right meow.

This shit is hilarious!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> They sure win with their declining TV Ratings, Low PPV buys that translated to an XFL level flop that was the network.
> 
> unk2


Ratings will probably be even higher now. People will tune in to see Roman booed. Yourself included


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Wwe will make Rollins vs Bryan for mania and people who canceld will resubscribe again. They will pull you back in. Don't mean to sound like a wwe mark but it's te truth


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Miss Sally said:


> The only thing that would work even better is if we all wore lucha masks, got pitch forks and torches and burned Roman Reigns straw men on vince's front lawn.


So, miss sally, why can you NOT stop talking about Roman or the WWE which you detest. You've been on here all night sayin the same shit over and over lol.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Ratings will probably be even higher now. People will tune in to see Roman booed. Yourself included


The post Rumble number is always high, keep deluding yourself into thinking Reigns is carrying the torch to ratings being higher than ever, and people buying the Network.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

The Cool Guy said:


> So, miss sally, why can you NOT stop talking about Roman or the WWE which you detest. You've been on here all night sayin the same shit over and over lol.



Freedom of speech


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



gamegenie said:


> The circular logic you nutcases have make me glad that WWE is not listening to you guys this year.
> 
> You guys need to grow strong and get over it like a lot of us older fans have when it comes to wrestling.
> ]


You sir sound like you're suffering from battered woman's syndrome. Please seek counseling immediately. Or go to a woman's shelter for protection.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> The post Rumble number is always high, keep deluding yourself into thinking Reigns is carrying the torch to ratings being higher than ever, and people buying the Network.


I didnt say Reigns was carrying the touch by himself for the ratings it's a team effort and yes people will buy the network again. All wwe has to do is give you guys a match like Rollins vs Bryan and you will resubscribe


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> I didnt say Reigns was carrying the touch by himself for the ratings it's a team effort and yes people will buy the network again. All wwe has to do is give you guys a match like Rollins vs Bryan and you will resubscribe


I don't think you realize how easy it is to watch a match online. If they book Bryan vs Rollins, I can easily look it up and watch it the day after Mania without having to sit through the rest of the card.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> I don't think you realize how easy it is to watch a match online. If they book Bryan vs Rollins, I can easily look it up and watch it the day after Mania without having to sit through the rest of the card.


Trust me they will get you they always do


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

I expect Reigns title shot to be on the line tonight on Raw or at the February PPV, surely they can't follow through with this.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Page not found .... This page that was purposefully taken down to prevent people from canceling. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559579454909861890
This is like someone hiding the car keys so their abused partner cannot leave in the middle of the night.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I love how some people said Vince won because the ratings will be high tomorrow. Except Vince already made the TV money and doesn't get money each week. However, losing network subscribers means he's losing money on something that wasn't making money to begin with. They also make no money on TV commercials in case you were wondering. Vince already made 130 million and won't make anymore whether I watch or not. Plus I don't have a Nelsen box so my view doesn't even count. 

Now a subscription based program losing subscribers, that hurts them. Not only is it horrible PR for them but their investors won't be happy. Now if the stock continues to lose value the company loses value; they lose more money. Some investors make a self fulfilling prophecy of selling (which lowers value) for fear of it losing value.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Exactly and don't get trending #CancelNetwork either
> 
> The more attention wwe gets the better for them


How is that trending in anyway good for WWE?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> Yeah, I am right. You are all big babies.
> 
> Someone made the perfect analogy in this thread. When some of those people died in Game of Thrones, did anyone up and cancel their HBO subs in droves? NO, because they know it's a TV show and it will go on.
> 
> Reigns won the Rumble! Why not give it a chance to see where it goes instead of acting like the sky is falling all of a sudden? Do people forget that wrestling isn't real and things can change if needed?


What the hell do you care if people don't want to pay for a shitty product, with a shitty wrestler like Reigns being it's new poster boy. I quit watching for years because I didn't want to watch a guy like Cena is portrayed to be, the focus. Not going to stick around (after only coming back this week because I heard Bryan was coming back with a real good chance he might win the Rumble) for a even shittier version of Cena, ruining wrestling for another 15 years. 

You want to stick with it, even enjoy the crap more power to you, be my guest, but calling someone like me names because I wont settle for this crap, is bullshit. I came back after 4 years, for one week to give the company a chance to see if maybe they might listen to their fans this time around. They didn't, so I'm taking back my ten bucks a month and disappearing again. I'll go back to downloading NXT episodes, seeing how that is really the only WWE produced program worth watching. Have fun with Reigns, and the downgraded 3 moves of doom for the next decade and a half. That is assuming they'er still in business that long.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Trust me they will get you they always do


Wrong. I am only paying for the Mania if I get Brock vs. Bryan.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Trust me they will get you they always do


I myself didn't even watch the rumble live though I did watch the triple threat match and the rumble match (knew it was crap but wanted to see the boo fest lol) just a couple of hours later. For the price of zilch. 

WWE network is a total waste of time IMO.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> Trust me they will get you they always do


They didn't have me to begin with. I never even had the network (pretty much just used the site someone posted earlier in this thread if I ever cared for anything on there), haven't been watching WWE full time since about 2008. What kept me watching every now and then over the last few years has been the guys they shitted on last night and Rollins.

Clearly this situation is unlike anything before because people are actually canceling their network subscriptions which directly takes money out of Vince's pocket. You can assume everyone will resubscribe all you want, but the fact of the matter is if they continue to be delusional and think they can manipulate the audience into liking who they want us to like, the network will fail. It wasn't even successful when they still gave us a glimmer of hope, what do you think is gonna happen now that they made it obvious they don't give a fuck about their fans (the one's who actually bought the network)?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Gambit said:


> How is that trending in anyway good for WWE?


Good or bad you are talking about wwe. That's it


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Fic Rlair said:


> I expect Reigns title shot to be on the line tonight on Raw or at the February PPV, surely they can't follow through with this.


Stupid Vinny thinks otherwise.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> They didn't have me to begin with. I never even had the network (pretty much just used the site someone posted earlier in this thread if I ever cared for anything on there), haven't been watching WWE full time since about 2008. What kept me watching every now and then over the last few years has been the guys they shitted on last night and Rollins.
> 
> Clearly this situation is unlike anything before because people are actually canceling their network subscriptions which directly takes money out of Vince's pocket. You can assume everyone will resubscribe all you want, but the fact of the matter is if they continue to be delusional and think they can manipulate the audience into liking who they want us to like, the network will fail. It wasn't even successful when they still gave us a glimmer of hope, what do you think is gonna happen now that they made it obvious they don't give a fuck about their fans (the one's who actually bought the network)?


In the end wwe will be fine they are always are


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Since the wwe cancel network page has crashed wwe should take their time fixing no rush.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

StraightYesSociety said:


> I love how some people said Vince won because the ratings will be high tomorrow. Except Vince already made the TV money and doesn't get money each week. However, losing network subscribers means he's losing money on something that wasn't making money to begin with. They also make no money on TV commercials in case you were wondering. Vince already made 130 million and won't make anymore whether I watch or not. Plus I don't have a Nelsen box so my view doesn't even count.
> 
> Now a subscription based program losing subscribers, that hurts them. Not only is it horrible PR for them but their investors won't be happy. Now if the stock continues to lose value the company loses value; they lose more money. Some investors make a self fulfilling prophecy of selling (which lowers value) for fear of it losing value.


Plus Vince probably isn't happy with the bad press in Time, USA Today, and Fox Sports.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I love how everyone is forgetting that Cena is the top draw.
Bryan didn't draw very much as a champ, neither did guys like CM Punk. Now I'm no Cena fan, but a decline in viewers/subscribers will trigger Vince's failsafe... which is John Cena.
He does the same thing every time the stock takes a blow.

So when Cena beats Reigns at Fastlane and we get Lesnar vs Cena again, you'll only have yourselves to blame.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> Good or bad you are talking about wwe. That's it


The idea that there's no such thing as "bad publicity" is complete and utter bullshit used to dispel any negativity that comes with the bad publicity


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Braylyt said:


> I love how everyone is forgetting that Cena is the top draw.
> Bryan didn't draw very much as a champ, neither did guys like CM Punk. Now I'm no Cena fan, but a decline in viewers/subscribers will trigger Vince's failsafe... which is John Cena.
> He does the same thing every time the stock takes a blow.
> 
> So when Cena beats Reigns at Fastlane and we get Lesnar vs Cena again, you'll only have yourselves to blame.


WAS. Cena was a top draw. Bryan actually did better than Cena' s latest "attempts".


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That is embarrassing on every level.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Braylyt said:


> I love how everyone is forgetting that Cena is the top draw.
> Bryan didn't draw very much as a champ, neither did guys like CM Punk. Now I'm no Cena fan, but a decline in viewers/subscribers will trigger Vince's failsafe... which is John Cena.
> He does the same thing every time the stock takes a blow.
> 
> So when Cena beats Reigns at Fastlane and we get Lesnar vs Cena again, you'll only have yourselves to blame.


Would probably rather Cena vs Lesnar tbh. At least Cena would still be able to make the lead up a bit entertaining.

Reigns feuding with Lesnar is going to brutal, god Heyman is going to have pull out his very best work of his career for this to work.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

It's still the 3rd trend on Twitter, the day after the event. Roman Reigns is the anti-draw.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Good or bad you are talking about wwe. That's it


What mainstream news reporting people hating the company and numerous people cancelling their service? That is not good for business in anyway. That is in no way going to bring people into WWE is it?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Any publicity is good publicity? For what? Everyone is aware that the WWE exists. The people who choose not to follow it will not be swayed by the recent events that's for sure.

The media in the States cannot wait to jump on the WWE. No matter how small the fuck-up, they relish in bashing the WWE and wrestling in general. This is not the publicity they want.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I didn't even know you could cancel your subscription. 

Tempting... but I'd miss NXT too much. I am relatively close to taking a little vacation from RAW though. I'll watch the trainwreck to mania and see how things are then.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*



Markus123 said:


> I'd love it for the WWE to be great and Reigns to entertain me and the booking to be brilliant etc but I also like watching a car crash and these next couple of months are gonna be fun.


This.

As much as I wanted Bryan to be in the ME of Mania and as much as I don't think Reigns is ready, I still wanna see what the reaction to all of this is gonna be.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*



GeorgeCostanza said:


> every link on the page is broken. don't think the "page crashed"


Yes, people are stupid. The whole site was having problems when I watched the PPV immediately after it ended.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Extremely happy to see this joke of a company losing subs. Last night was a travesty. how Bray Wyatt, Dolph Ziggler and Dean Ambrose so easily got thrown out of the ring by 2 guys who have overstayed their welcome, 2 guys who people groan when they walk to the ring. Kane and Big Show easily throwing out the young Fan Favourites who are supposed to be the Stars of Today was horrible to see.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559722022666641410
Still trending and Bryan is up there too. He's just not a hashtag


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

It's ridiculous how Vince absolutely refuses to learn from his mistakes. After what happened last year at the Rumble, I am literally speechless how people can be so stupid as to do the same exact thing AGAIN a year later. The thing is, he gets a massive boner everytime he sees Reigns and Bryan doesn't do a thing for him. So, screw the people who without, you wouldn't even have a company. Vince is single handedly killing the WWE.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> According to the people who didn't get what they wanted but I enjoyed the match until Kane and Show started wrecking shit


You are literally the only person I've seen or heard say this, I've listened to several podcasts since the show, and read god knows how many posts from a number of different sites. Point being, this opinion of yours about the match is very much a tiny minority of thought, in the scheme of the event, and I'd be very surprised to find another person who liked the Rumble all the way to the final 5-6.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Roman reigns isn't the reason this is trending imo
I think its basically the culmination of Vince's and the wwe's backwards booking 
they will literally shit on the rest of the roster just to push their golden child 
there's been a pattern of burials for the last few years since 2012 and I guess now fans are sick of not having their voices be heard

A company that legit just doesn't care about what the fans want to see anymore full of WCW russo booking for the past year
yep it was destined to happen and the wwe layed the straw that broke the camel's back

Roman Reigns could have gotten over in a big way if he was given a natural push with a different character like ambrose or rollins but no coming out of the shield he basically became Mr corny john cena lite superman and the fans summarily rejected him partly because he wasn't ready and parly because he's just not good enough to main event.

The next couple of weeks will tell us if this rumble will be a repeat of the past with batista winning 
in any case 2 years of fans shitting on faces winning the rumble is not a good thing


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Trust me they will get you they always do


No they don't. 

With Vince being the only legit wrestling company around, he can no longer even come close to the ratings and PPV buys his own company was doing years ago. 

Business is has actually steadily declined (when ratings were stable, PPV buys were declining hence the network). The network can't even top 1 million subscribers in a country with almost 254 million internet connections let alone the fact that it's available on a global scale. 

Is this what you mean by "they always get you." ? I.e. Not get you?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I didn't even know you could cancel your subscription.
> 
> Tempting... but I'd miss NXT too much. I am relatively close to taking a little vacation from RAW though. I'll watch the trainwreck to mania and see how things are then.


You can always watch NXT on Hulu.


----------



## FoundLacking (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



91ReasonsYouLose said:


> You are literally the only person I've seen or heard say this, I've listened to several podcasts since the show, and read god knows how many posts from a number of different sites. Point being, this opinion of yours about the match is very much a tiny minority of thought, in the scheme of the event, and I'd be very surprised to find another person who liked the Rumble all the way to the final 5-6.


For a lot of people you can put on a great match in ring, but if the crowd is dead it just isn't the same. When the crowd is booing them out of the building I'm amazed anyone can still enjoy it.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

I like Reigns but I'm probably more pissed off than his haters. How can WWE screw up a guy that is seemingly so easy to book? Let him be a quiet badass who lets his actions do the talking. Instead, in his infinite wisdom, Vince decides to give him absurd scripts and worse yet decides to book him like superman when the fans naturally revolt against such a character. Unlike Cena, most of Reigns' detracters don't actually hate the guy but want him to be given more time but Vince has to stick to his outdated ways and screw up a guy that could have been hugely over in all demographics.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

11 hours and still trending. Now you've done it, Vince.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd be honest I thought Reigns would work if Bryan was eliminated earlier. I, however, find it laughable that two years in a role the 2nd or 3rd Biggest event was ruined... Next year the Rock wins the rumble, will he get cheered?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



cookiepuss said:


> But that's the thing! There's a difference between *can* and *will*.
> 
> It was either Bryan or bust for some of you fans. No one is open to giving the feud a chance to see how it will turn out. It's all about instant gratification with alot of Daniel Bryan fans.
> 
> ...


While I see your point, it's not really all about Bryan,even though his elimination was a big part of what happened last night. It was the fact that every fan favorite that got over with the crowd naturally like Bryan,Ambrose, Ziggler and Sandow were all eliminated in such a poor fashion. They were who the fans were behind and just got thrown out like jobbers while Vince's chosen one was the only face that got to look strong in any manner. We aren't hating Reigns just to hate Reigns. The hate on Reigns is due to the hate of Vince ignoring who the fans get behind and try to force them to get behind a wrestler he manufactures instead. It's like this. I love Fallout 3 and I want to get Fallout 3 at a store. I try to buy it but the Gamestop gives me Call of Duty instead. He tells me it is the better game so I'm going to get it instead. However, I want Fallout 3 because I know how great it is, and I know Call of Duty just isn't the game for my interests yet this Gamestop guy (Vince) is trying to tell me otherwise. These current era fans are lot more vocal than the 2007-2010 era where fans just ate whatever shit Vince fed them. They know what they want and if Vince tries to give them what he wants, they are going to trash him. While I know old school fans think it is disrespectful, it gets the point across.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

oh lord this is too funny


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

I hate to disappoint the fans, but WWE are not gonna change their mentality anytime soon. The best we can hope for is the undercard elevated once they bring in the four horsemen of NXT(Balor, Itami, Zayn and Owens). I believe it's gonna be another 2-3 years before they consistently improve their quality of programming.

Oh well... Time to watch CM Punk shock the world in the UFC, New Japan and GFW when they finally open up shop. I'm sorry Vinnie Mac, but as much as I miss WCW did you actually think that was gonna keep me onboard? Step it up b4 Mania or me and at least a few thousand are gone.

Exodus.

PS: with the decisions you're making lately Vinnie, the main event will suck for the next year or 2, but if you do what Bischoff did with WCW when he had his shitty main events and highlight the "real" talent, then you and Roman Reigns, HHH and Cena can go jerk each other off all you want and keeps us on the network. Go ahead with your "***" wrestling, but provide some balance for the true enthusiasts.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> No, it's not childish to stop paying for something you don't enjoy.
> But to be so easily worked up over one match outcome?
> 
> It's also childish to try and make it into a movement.
> ...


I agree with you to an extent, but lets no kid ourselves and think that this is just one match. This was a bout that signaled a change of direction for the WWE as a whole. 

Its clear as day that Reigns is the new guy for the company, as a face no less. I want new guys in the mainevent scene, so I'm not upset about it from that perspective, but you have to give the fans a Face that they want to see. 

This process of alienating 75% of your fan base to push who you want as a face has to stop. I'm with you about not throwing a hissy fit, especially since that's counterproductive, but they have to give fans something to get behind.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If fans are upset actually cancel the network good for them. At least they would be taking a stand for once. But I would never cancel the network with the impressive library it has for one bad night.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Braylyt said:


> I love how everyone is forgetting that Cena is the top draw.
> Bryan didn't draw very much as a champ, neither did guys like CM Punk. Now I'm no Cena fan, but a decline in viewers/subscribers will trigger Vince's failsafe... which is John Cena.
> He does the same thing every time the stock takes a blow.
> 
> So when Cena beats Reigns at Fastlane and we get Lesnar vs Cena again, you'll only have yourselves to blame.


Bryan outdrew EVERYONE during last year's RTWM. Up to and including Lesnar and the Undertaker


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

That JTG tweet :heston

"Fans has come to terms on the release of the WWE Network as of today,The Fans wishes The WWE Network the best in all of its future endeavors"

:westbrook5


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

LKRocks said:


> Bryan outdrew EVERYONE during last year's RTWM. Up to and including Lesnar and the Undertaker


And it only took the full authority, Orton & Batista as antagonists to pull it off.

Before that he even got dropped from the original storyline because he didn't draw enough.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

cavs25 said:


> That JTG tweet :heston
> 
> "Fans has come to terms on the release of the WWE Network as of today,The Fans wishes The WWE Network the best in all of its future endeavors"
> 
> :westbrook5


:maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gambit said:


> How is that trending in anyway good for WWE?


espeically when the investors see it.

Dont listen to stone hot, he is a huge WWE apologist and is wrong 99% of the time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

StraightYesSociety said:


> I'd be honest I thought Reigns would work if Bryan was eliminated earlier. I, however, find it laughable that two years in a role the 2nd or 3rd Biggest event was ruined... Next year the Rock wins the rumble, will he get cheered?


If Daniel Bryan would have won the RR last year, this whole Reigns booing thing probably wouldnt be taking place.

DB should have won the RR this year and let Reigns win it next year if he is ready.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

StraightYesSociety said:


> I'd be honest I thought Reigns would work if Bryan was eliminated earlier. I, however, find it laughable that two years in a role the 2nd or 3rd Biggest event was ruined... Next year the Rock wins the rumble, will he get cheered?


Next year is Rollins or Ambrose.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

sarcasma said:


> Next year is Rollins or Ambrose.


Mania 32 is in a stadium Vince thinks he needs The Rock.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Vince is ripping his hair out now :L WWE are gonna be plugging the shit out of network even more with decrease in subscribers. I bet they drop the price too :L


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Ambroseguy said:


> Vince is ripping his hair out now :L WWE are gonna be plugging the shit out of network even more with decrease in subscribers. I bet they drop the price too :L


I'm betting Fast Lane will be free. :maury


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Riptear said:


> Page not found .... This page that was purposefully taken down to prevent people from canceling.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559579454909861890
> This is like someone hiding the car keys so their abused partner cannot leave in the middle of the night.


Depressing/scary analogy, but an apt one.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> I'm betting Fast Lane will be free. :maury


The network was rumored to be free in Feburary anyhowp


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Good or bad you are talking about wwe. That's it


It's a publicly traded company that has already been on shaky ground with its investors, and USA Today, Time, and Fox Sports have all picked up on '#CancelWWENetwork' being the #1 trend in the US, so this is a big exception to the "any publicity is good publicity" rule.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Lol that's pretty scary. Some big company preventing you from doing anything about them taking your money. I'm surprised this isn't illegal lol.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Scrotey Loads said:


> It's a publicly traded company that has already been on shaky ground with its investors, and USA Today, Time, and Fox Sports have all picked up on '#CancelWWENetwork' being the #1 trend in the US, so this is a big exception to the "any publicity is good publicity" rule.


Whatever you say #EyeRoll


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

I feel terrible for Reigns. Talk about throwing someone under a bus. 

This was always coming WWE. You shove Cena down the throats of fans for years, you make them hostile, and then you try and do it again with someone else. Not gonna happen.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

haha holy cow


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

CANCEL THE NETWORK! HIJACK RAW! Lol, see you next week, bitches. Cry me a river, Bryan fans.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Website is back up. I just canceled.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

When its all said and done wwe will be fine and you all still be watching. WWE aint going anywhere


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

StraightYesSociety said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559722022666641410
> Still trending and Bryan is up there too. He's just not a hashtag


and Reigns who is higher trend than Bryan


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Might aswell make Fast Lane a Raw Special


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> When its all said and done wwe will be fine and you all still be watching. WWE aint going anywhere


It doesn't have to go anywhere but a real message has been sent and I'm sure the higher ups have seen the power of the audience they now have. 

This is no longer a WWE audience, this is a pro Wrestling audience and a Indy fan audience. The WWE took the risk of bringing in the guys who are loved from the Indies and now they need to adjust to the fact that they are here to stay and the casual fan who just watches it for entertainment is in the minority.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Website is back up. I just canceled.


"Maybe in the clear light of day you-"

"Nah, fuck you" :lol


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

To the fans that cancelled the Network - kudos, you are stronger than I am. Personally I can't cancel because I'm curious as to how this clusterfuck will turn out.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> and Reigns who is higher trend than Bryan


He is not trending in a good way if you look at the tweets. Lots of backlash for him. I feel bad for the kid. He really had a chance but this is going to set him back for quite some time.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lexrules said:


> It doesn't have to go anywhere but a real message has been sent and I'm sure the higher ups have seen the power of the audience they now have.
> 
> This is no longer a WWE audience, this is a pro Wrestling audience and a Indy fan audience. The WWE took the risk of bringing in the guys who are loved from the Indies and now they need to adjust to the fact that they are here to stay and the casual fan who just watches it for entertainment is in the minority.


And they will guys like Bryan, Ambrose, Rollins are going to have huge WM matches this year. The wwe title doesn't mean shit anyways. Those guys don't need to be in the championship match to be over. A guy like Reigns does.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

zevel6 said:


> To the fans that cancelled the Network - kudos, you are stronger than I am. Personally I can't cancel because I'm curious as to how this clusterfuck will turn out.


February is free. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lexrules said:


> He is not trending in a good way if you look at the tweets. Lots of backlash for him. I feel bad for the kid. He really had a chance but this is going to set him back for quite some time.


Reigns will make it work.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh man this is hilarious :lmao

I would of never paid 9.99 for the network but props to those who screenshot and canceled!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

The wwe will find the trending of reigns to be a silver lining in all of this


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lexrules said:


> He is not trending in a good way if you look at the tweets. Lots of backlash for him. I feel bad for the kid. He really had a chance but this is going to set him back for quite some time.


Agreed. I feel bad for him as he has potential. Key word is has as he is still young and not ready for this push yet. WWE tried to force people to like him too hard and it turned people against him. All reigns marks should dislike this too as this could really hurt reigns long term


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this is a big deal. this is not the old WWE. the new WWE is a publically traded company, with responsibles to it's shareholders. much about being a publically traded company is about preception, and having cancelthenetwork be the number 1 world wide trend and being picked up by the media is/will going to have consquences. i except the WWE to begin attempting to lessen the damage tonight.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

*#CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Gambit said:


> How is that trending in anyway good for WWE?



Any attention is good attention. Look at bands, look at movements.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

cavs25 said:


> That JTG tweet :heston
> 
> "Fans has come to terms on the release of the WWE Network as of today,The Fans wishes The WWE Network the best in all of its future endeavors"
> 
> :westbrook5


That's epic. :haha


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> And they will guys like Bryan, Ambrose, Rollins are going to have huge WM matches this year. The wwe title doesn't mean shit anyways. Those guys don't need to be in the championship match to be over. A guy like Reigns does.


That is a terrible way of thinking. That is the same thinking Vince has and it is so wrong it's not even funny. The Title is Everything. You don't just change 90 years of thinking that the title is everything. 

What is the reason to even have shows if your not going to have a goal to reach.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm lolling at them crashing the function to cancel the network.

I feel bad for Reigns, I don't mind him but he wasn't in the position to win, the call was wrong and they should know it. To have it happen two Rumble matches in a row and still not learn is bizarre and just confusing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



DerangedDutchmanTJ said:


> Any attention is good attention. Look at bands, look at movements.


You think this is good for WWE? A trend that has lasted a very long time about people cancelling their product? Please explain how cause I fail to see how this will attract any customers and if anything would drive them anyway.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lexrules said:


> That is a terrible way of thinking. That is the same thinking Vince has and it is so wrong it's not even funny. The Title is Everything. You don't just change 90 years of thinking that the title is everything.
> 
> What is the reason to even have shows if your not going to have a goal to reach.


The title is shit today it means nothing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Gambit said:


> You think this is good for WWE? A trend that has lasted a very long time about people cancelling their product? Please explain how cause I fail to see how this will attract any customers and if anything would drive them anyway.


How many people actually went through with canceling their network? Bitching about it and doing it is 2 different things and with page crashing wwe aint fixing it anytime soon.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

How could anyone be mad? Royal Rumble is more of a strength competition. I find it easy to believe that a midget shouldn't and wouldn't last very long and giants and big fellas would


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> and Reigns who is higher trend than Bryan


 :floyd3

Therefore proving everything you're saying about Bryan in the last 24 hours is wrong.


This has nothing to do with Bryan.

:fact

It has everything to do with the fact that people don't want Reigns! :booklel 

:duck :chlol :HA


Stone Hot leading the way so far for *"Poster of the year who proves himself wrong with his own observations"*

:bryanlol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Knew I backed the right horse in The Shield.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559739354625871874


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> The title is shit today it means nothing.


And do you find that to be a good thing? It's just more proof of how out of touch Vince and those in his ear are. If I didn't know better I would think Vince is trying to sabotage his own company with one bone headed decision after another.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Stone Hot said:


> How many people actually went through with canceling their network? Bitching about it and doing it is 2 different things and with page crashing wwe aint fixing it anytime soon.


Look at the screenshots that are being posted. If you think this is good for wwe you are very naive


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The fact that WWE's cancellation page crashed would be a pretty good indication that alot of people went to cancel the Network, I would think. The lengths some go to to defend WWE is baffling.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Gambit said:


> You think this is good for WWE? A trend that has lasted a very long time about people cancelling their product? Please explain how cause I fail to see how this will attract any customers and if anything would drive them anyway.



There will always be people who will be attracted when there's negative attention.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ikarinokami said:


> this is a big deal. this is not the old WWE. the new WWE is a publically traded company, with responsibles to it's shareholders. much about being a publically traded company is about preception, and having cancelthenetwork be the number 1 world wide trend and being picked up by the media is/will going to have consquences. i except the WWE to begin attempting to lessen the damage tonight.


Yeah this can't be good for business. I'm curious what will happen to the stock prices. I looked real quick and WWE opened today at $10.72 a share and is now at $10.48 and that's kind of normal for daily fluctuation of a stock I think. But of course WWE hasn't released any numbers on exactly how many people really did cancel. Just because it was trending doesn't mean that many people really did cancel.

The network has no commitment and WWE encourages fans to use social media. This is what happens when you give people the ability to do something like that and then do something that you know will piss them off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> The title is shit today it means nothing.


Once again your terrible logic shines on though, if that is really true then why wouldnt Vince just give DB a nice long title run if it doest mean shit?
Why are they pushing Reigns so hard to get the WWE title?


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Gambit said:


> Look at the screenshots that are being posted. If you think this is good for wwe you are very naive



That's not naive dude... The people who actually bothered to pay for a WWE Network subscription will always be curious what will happen next, so many will just bark but not bite.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



tailhook said:


> And how well did that work out, again? Oh right, people are shitting all over what happened. I cancelled within 5 minutes of the show ending, and I was not alone. It got so bad apparetly WWE had to shut down the page to keep people from cancelling.
> 
> I tend to look at the proper booking and back that, as i'd like to think the company actually wants to do proper booking(even if, in reality, they apparently don't). I can't help it if the company is run by one senile mf'r willing to send his promotion off a cliff with trash booking lol.
> 
> In one night they killed both Reigns and Rollins as characters. Hell, they damn near managed to turn Rollins face. By the time that match was almost over, people were hoping Rollins would win the title with that performance. The dude burned the god damn house down and his reward is being left with nowhere to go. How the fuck are people supposed to hate on the guy after that? I will laugh my fucking ass off if he gets a standing ovation tomorrow when he comes on RAW just to mess with the WWE after that Reigns horseshit. He was the shining star in a very bleak night.


They shit all over the show because Reigns won. Had nothing to do with Rollins.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*



Miss Sally said:


> I'm waiting for footage of crowds burning a Reigns effigy.


haha no kidding I was shocked that didn't happen i mean they were in philly. I actually enjoyed the Rumble I don't get why everyone is so upset.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Some people are so god damn childish. I state on other threads that I skip through Seth Rollins promos, Bray Wyatt promos, Authority Promos and matches featuring the authority and I am branded a jerk and why do I watch wrestling, etc...

Roman Reigns wins and people freak out, say they hate the product, they drop WWE Network (which I did not do because last time I checked a MNR from 1995 or 1996 has NOTHIGN to do with the product now and that's what I enjoy) and it's now suddenly ok.

Bunch of freaking hypocrites.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> The title is shit today it means nothing.


After that amazing triple threat match the title is red hot. Bryan vs Lesnar would be one of the best title matches in WWE history but instead we get Da Look.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Zeppex said:


> WWE = Cleveland Browns
> Roman Reigns = Johnny Manziel


So true. And I'm a Browns fan.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

I just cancelled my account. No fucking way I am paying to see Roman Reigns beat Brock fucking Lesnar at WrestleMania


----------



## GodsgomchUniversal (Jul 1, 2009)

*How I expect WWE to handle the #CancelWWENetwork debacle*

So #CancelWWENetwork trends for 12 hours... you'd think WWE would be shitting their pants, right?

NO CHANCE IN HELL!!!

The network is as good as dead now, and can easily be sacrificed to put over the future face of the company. Here's how I imagine it to play out:

:reigns comes out and bashes the network for taking too much time on the show and sucking the life out of it. He then proceeds to debut his #CancelWWENetwork T-Shirt.

:cole chimes in and rambles all night about how promoting the network has been distracting him from the actual in-ring action, and makes it hard for the wrestlers to connect with the audience, because they have to advertise for the network constantly.

The announcers also act as if this has been Reigns' driving point for quite some time now, and that the trend on Twitter was actually in response to his mega-governess with the fans!

The Authority and :vince come out and defend the network, and state that it is what is best for business, and that Reigns needs to stop.

Reigns refuses to stop and goes on bashing the network, and threatens to never defend his WWE World Heavyweight Championship in a PPV that airs on the network after he wins it at WrestleMania.

And this basically makes him the Authority and Vince's enemy #1 !

Obviously the dumbest idea ever which won't work in a million years... which is why I fully expect WWE to do this, or something similar.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: How I expect WWE to handle the #CancelWWENetwork debacle*

Don't believe the hype.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lexrules said:


> And do you find that to be a good thing? It's just more proof of how out of touch Vince and those in his ear are. If I didn't know better I would think Vince is trying to sabotage his own company with one bone headed decision after another.


No its not a good thing and I agree. But since the title is shit people shouldn't be complaining about DB not being in the title match. I rather DB have a show stealing match then be in the title match. DB winning the title wouldn't make it good again


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: How I expect WWE to handle the #CancelWWENetwork debacle*

#FreeFreeFree :cole


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

*#CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*

Don't believe the hype. Stay true to the WWE Network. It's not Roman Vince's fault, it was the IWC all along.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Gambit said:


> Look at the screenshots that are being posted. If you think this is good for wwe you are very naive


and there are still lots of people making fun of the people doing the whole #CancelWWENetwork . Nothing is going to change and wwe will be fine in the end.


----------



## GodsgomchUniversal (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: How I expect WWE to handle the #CancelWWENetwork debacle*



DerangedDutchmanTJ said:


> Don't believe the hype.


What hype? You mean they'll simply no sell it?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

sums this situation up perfectly


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The Rock is to Uncle Phil as Roman is to Will


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559570085514211328


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: How I expect WWE to handle the #CancelWWENetwork debacle*



GodsgomchUniversal said:


> What hype? You mean they'll simply no sell it?



Maybe, if there's no Raw there's nothing to sell.

No seriously man, I think they'll just no sell it, seeing the way they treat their fans.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

When they booked Brock so well in the triple threat, I should have known that it wasn't done because it was the right thing to do, it was done solely to put Reigns over. Lesnar breaking the streak and being booked like no one ever has before in the history of pro wrestling are all merely mechanisms to put this fuck over. It's embarrassing. It will probably backfire. This is about 10 times as bad a backlash as Batista was last year, and unlike Batista, Reigns isn't nearly as established, doesn't have near the fanbase, isn't a legend, isn't slated to be a star in a huge movie. He's also a green as shit neophyte who probably won't be mentally or emotionally equipped to handle this backlash, he may break. Reigns will flop hard. It will be amusing to see if they continue this push or if they change course.

It didn't have to be Bryan. It shouldn't have been Bryan, and I'm glad it wasn't. I'm not a fan of his, don't think he's quite as over as his chants are, and he had his moment. He still would have been a better choice. It could have been Ziggler, Ambrose, Ryback, Wyatt, etc, all would have been great choices. Fucking Rusev would have been a better choice. Anyone but Roman Reigns.

No one is going to buy him beating Lesnar. It's going to be a trainwreck like never seen before.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

This is how they're going to acknowledge this fiasco.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Its fucking stupid how there are literally 5 guys who defend the WWE/Reigns and they go on a war vs thousands of pissed people. Not only that but they are "oh you smark you are in the minority,you so how positive the reaction is ? Its not like i write 100 posts in under a minute to damage the control the piece of garbage the WWE did".

Seriously guys you are just embarassing yourselfs.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Obviously because Cena didn't win.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

But it's only Nine Ninety Nine a month!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Xderby said:


> Its fucking stupid how there are literally 5 guys who defend the WWE/Reigns and they go on a war vs thousands of pissed people. Not only that but they are "oh you smark you are in the minority,you so how positive the reaction is ? Its not like i write 100 posts in under a minute to damage the control the piece of garbage the WWE did".
> 
> Seriously guys you are just embarassing yourselfs.


doesn't matter were still the minority of the audience and wwe will sweep this under the rug like nothing happened.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> doesn't matter were still the minority of the audience and wwe will sweep this under the rug like nothing happened.


i predict hhh-rock, taker-sting and db-wyatt at wm31 and everyone gona get their subscription back
'
based on the fact they teased sting last night and he didnt show up. the rock and hhh had a stair down at the end


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> doesn't matter were still the minority of the audience and wwe will sweep this under the rug like nothing happened.


WCW fans probably said the same around 1999 and 2000.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

They just cancelled RAW LMAO.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> doesn't matter were still the minority of the audience and wwe will sweep this under the rug like nothing happened.


When 27,000 people "thumbed down" the Rumble on Facebook and only 7.5k thumbed it up, you can't say it's a minority anymore. Many casuals disliked the outcome of last night's PPV as well because there sure as hell aren't 27,000 "smarks."


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Stone Hot said:


> and there are still lots of people making fun of the people doing the whole #CancelWWENetwork . Nothing is going to change and wwe will be fine in the end.


Every time dumb shit like this happens they lose a portion of fans. This why they have a hard time getting subs for the network. If you think shit like the Roman Rumble debacle has no effect you are smoking the same shit Vince is.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

I Love the crying of bryan marks :lmao :lmao :lmao.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Redzero said:


> They just cancelled RAW LMAO.


they should run a 3hr best of roman reigns


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> When 27,000 people "thumbed down" the Rumble on Facebook and only 7.5k thumbed it up, you can't say it's a minority anymore. Many casuals disliked the outcome of last night's PPV as well because there sure as hell aren't 27,000 "smarks."


Still nothing is going to change cause of it and people will still be watching. WWE is going to sweep this under the rug. They have done it before and will do it again its unfortunate


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Tweener ken said:


> I Love the crying of bryan marks :lmao :lmao :lmao.


People on this board.

Literally HALF OF THE FUCKING RUMBLE including Sandow or harper would be a better Rumble winner than Reigns at the moment,


THATS A FACT 

BELEEEE DAT


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> doesn't matter were still the minority of the audience and wwe will sweep this under the rug like nothing happened.



Maybe the minority, but the ones who alwayskeep watching.

Even though we often react negatively, we stay. That's how you recognize real fans.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



charsace said:


> Every time dumb shit like this happens they lose a portion of fans. This why they have a hard time getting subs for the network. If you think shit like the Roman Rumble debacle has no effect you are smoking the same shit Vince is.


and those fans keep coming back. Even if causals disliked the show they won't be going away like fans in the IWC do. Nothing will change cause of this nothing and its unfortunate


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Good they deserve it, eventually when you insult the same people that put money in your pocket it comes back to haunt you. They've been doing it for years and it's finally catching up to them.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Xderby said:


> People on this board.
> 
> Literally HALF OF THE FUCKING RUMBLE including *Sandow or harper* would be a better Rumble winner than Reigns at the moment,
> 
> ...


lol no please don't go that far


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Stone Hot said:


> and those fans keep coming back. Even if causals disliked the show they won't be going away like fans in the IWC do. Nothing will change cause of this nothing and its unfortunate


Why they should comeback when the guy they literally HATE is supposed to be the next #1 of the company = be on every fucking RAW,PPV in the top card.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

How dare people have an opinion... Fuck off. Be a good sheep and like whatever they feed you


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Stone Hot the Corporate Slave


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

#CancelWWENetwork is still trending. :jordan4


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DerangedDutchmanTJ said:


> Maybe the minority, but the ones who alwayskeep watching.
> 
> Even though we often react negatively, we stay. That's how you recognize real fans.


I know but wwe doesn't see that and I don't think they ever will


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

They deserve it. 

Idiots. Same situation for 2 years straight.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Stone Hot the Corporate Slave


you know it ositivity


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

If I worked in the marketing or customer service department chances are I quit after doing damage control for so long. Obviously money is important but being proud of what you do has to be valued as well.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Stone Hot the Corporate Slave


He is just another poster with the anti-IWC gimmick.. 

You always have people like him in a thread..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Xderby said:


> Why they should comeback when the guy they literally HATE is supposed to be the next #1 of the company = be on every fucking RAW,PPV in the top card.


Because they don't hate him as much as you guys do. They will be over this by tonight while people like you will be crying up the ass all RTWM about this


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

While I'm not as worked up over Reigns winning as others are you would think the WWE would have listened to the crowd and give it to Ziggler, Bryan or Ambrose instead of the clearly not ready Reigns.


----------



## KurtOrton (Aug 29, 2014)

This will change absolutely nothing. The ratings have been falling for YEARS and buyrates were dropping with the exception of WrestleMania and that still hasn't changed how they book things. Think cancelling a network subscription will finally make them go "maybe we need to change it up"?

Besides, cancelling because of this is like unsubscribing to Netflix cause of one bad "original series" they produced. It offers more than just that, just like the Network offers more than just the current product.

So I will be keeping my subscription and watching things like NXT and old school RAWs and Nitros that made me love this industry.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Stone Hot said:


> They will be over this by tonight


If you really believe this then there is something wrong with you.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JamesK said:


> He is just another poster with the anti-IWC gimmick..
> 
> You always have people like him in a thread..


because were the ones who don't whine and cry every time wwe blinks the way you don't like them too


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Keeping my Network. Not for the current product, but the nostalgia factor is real, yo!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Xderby said:


> If you really believe this then there is something wrong with you.


Truth hurts I wish it wasn't but it is


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

The entire mood changed in one match. They were on such a high with that awesome title match. WWE is the only company that could have their audience saying "No don't do that!" and then have the gull to do it anyway.

#dealwithit


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Stone Hot trying to get in the world record for being wrong the most amount of times in succession.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> because were the ones who don't whine and cry every time wwe blinks the way you don't like them too


Because you are the ones that defend every single fucking thing just to be different and cool..

Newsflash this is not high school..


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Stone Hot said:


> Because they don't hate him as much as you guys do. They will be over this by tonight while people like you will be crying up the ass all RTWM about this


^^This retard is the same guy who predicted that Reigns would not get booed out of the building. Take everything this mentally deficient clown has to say with a grain of salt.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I hope WWE are awakening up to this and are realizing how they fucked up big time with rumble. The rumble is supposed to be "the most exciting 60 minutes in sports entertainment". Yet every year the winner is so blatantly obvious. People have been calling reigns to win this rumble since survivor series 2013, and that's not because people want him too, it's because it's so obvious!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KurtOrton said:


> This will change absolutely nothing. The ratings have been falling for YEARS and buyrates were dropping with the exception of WrestleMania and that still hasn't changed how they book things. Think cancelling a network subscription will finally make them go "maybe we need to change it up"?
> 
> Besides, cancelling because of this is like unsubscribing to Netflix cause of one bad "original series" they produced. It offers more than just that, just like the Network offers more than just the current product.
> 
> So I will be keeping my subscription and watching things like NXT and old school RAWs and Nitros that made me love this industry.


Exactly


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Xderby said:


> People on this board.
> 
> Literally HALF OF THE FUCKING RUMBLE including Sandow or harper would be a better Rumble winner than Reigns at the moment,
> 
> ...


Damien Sandow yes. 


But Luke Harper?

I base my judgement on looks alone and I saw Damien Sandow without that beard. 


I wouldn't mind seeing a Champion Roman Reigns go round for round with Damien Sandow. 

















The Bryan marks are getting mad right now at the very swooning of these two superstars. 



teehee :lol


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

How ironic ?!

WWE has been promoting social media and especially Twitter for years now. 

Today, Twitter is promoting WWE's failure and "out of touchness". 

Roman Reigns was supposed to be WWE's new poster boy. He's now the poster boy of WWE's incompetence. It's sad for him because It's not his fault.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I know but wwe doesn't see that and I don't think they ever will



Too bad, but we all know that


----------



## 177258 (Apr 1, 2008)

I've never in my life seen a company actively go out of their way to piss their fans off like this.
The whole purpose of a business is to cater to your customers demands otherwise you sink.
How Vince can think otherwise is beyond me


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Stone Hot said:


> Because they don't hate him as much as you guys do. They will be over this by tonight while people like you will be crying up the ass all RTWM about this


This may have been true if him winning was the only problem. Unfortunately, they also treated the rest of the fan favs like crap. This is not going to be a small problem for the WWE because its going to directly effect their bottom line. The fact that people are still watching is a non factor when they have committed to not paying for your product.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> because were the ones who don't whine and cry every time wwe blinks the way you don't like them too


They dont blink in the way they/we dont want. They literally give us a big "FUCK YOU".


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



ImitationGame said:


> ^^This retard is the same guy who predicted that Reigns would not get booed out of the building. Take everything this mentally deficient clown has to say with a grain of salt.


reported and blocked


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Stone Hot said:


> reported and blocked


You are such a cool guy


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Xderby said:


> They dont blink in the way they/we dont want. They literally give us a big "FUCK YOU".


and it fuckin sucks and theres nothing we can do about it. They will not listen. You know how many years I have bitched about wwe before? Im at the point where I just don't care. Im making chicken salad out of chicken shit.


----------



## 177258 (Apr 1, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> and it fuckin sucks and theres nothing we can do about it. They will not listen. You know how many years I have bitched about wwe before? Im at the point where I just don't care. Im making chicken salad out of chicken shit.



It's still shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

I stopped watching the current product three years ago. Still watch the PPVs on the network, but that's it. I keep it for the classic stuff! Raw 95-96, WCW PPVs, Clash, ECW, still plenty to watch.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> This may have been true if him winning was the only problem. Unfortunately, they also treated the rest of the fan favs like crap. This is not going to be a small problem for the WWE because its going to directly effect their bottom line. The fact that people are still watching is a non factor when they have committed to not paying for your product.


I agree it was terrible. The way kane and show were eliminating those guys were atrocious. It sucks Reigns has to be the sacrificial lamb he didn't deserve any of this hate


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

haynesbomb said:


> It's still shit
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


and Im doing my best to keep making my chicken salad every week. Thats why I am excepting of Roman winning


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Stone Hot said:


> It sucks Reigns has to be the sacrificial lamb he didn't deserve any of this hate


..Except when he bash everyone who dosn't like him.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Should I just stop being a tweener, turn heel and rip all of you for watching and crying over such a dumb and fake show?

Wait never mind this forum is fun as fuck


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, it's finally down to 4th on the list.. what 14 hours later? Legit world atrocities don't get nearly this kind of rage!


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

> because were the ones who don't whine and cry every time wwe blinks the way you don't like them too


Gladly eating the shit that your masters feed you isn't an admirable trait. If our founding fathers were like you, we would still be an English colony.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Xderby said:


> ..Except when he bash everyone who dosn't like him.


and he has a right too. You bash him and he can bash back. Tit for tat


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Socko316 said:


> they should run a 3hr best of roman reigns


So they'd do a Shield marathon? Which is really just the best of Rollins and Ambrose and then Reigns tagging in the end.

:aryep


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

In a perfect world, I think everybody would just ignore November through right now.

Because since then, the entire show has literally been one big LOLWWE moment.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Never heard of someone being an anti draw. I hope they dont take this out on the poor guy. Its not like hes writing his own shitty promos...


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

My boy roman says FUCK YOU


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Roman haters be like.......CRYING BABIES!


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

John Cena should be the only anti-draw.. Not this guy.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

* Good, it's about time people stopped supporting this stupid company.*


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

CornNthemorN said:


> Never heard of someone being an anti draw. I hope they dont take this out on the poor guy. Its not like hes writing his own shitty promos...


You should have listened to those who actually understand pro wrestling and what draws in pro wrestling. I've been saying for a while that this guy has zero of the attributes required for someone to be a draw. Now, having said that, even I couldn't have imagined that he'd be this big of an ANTI-draw. This is absolutely fucking hilarious.

Additionally, he may not be the one writing his promos, but he's the one delivering them very poorly. He's awful. He's awful in _every way_.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wwe is just going to treat him like cena does wight the crowds.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> wwe is just going to treat him like cena does wight the crowds.


Cena was actually good until like 2013.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Gladly eating the shit that your masters feed you isn't an admirable trait. If our founding fathers were like you, we would still be an English colony.


Maybe i should cry and whine when I don't get my way like you


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Xderby said:


> Cena was actually good until like 2013.


Roman is young and will continue to learn. 

Let me save you the reply back. "No he won't he sucks he don't deserve that"


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

A bunch of 2 yr olds throwing a temper tantrum because they didn't get their way. Typical modern day wrestling fan. The business is better off without people that can't understand it's scripted. Imagine if folks did this every time something happened in Game of Thrones they didn't like...or because their favorite couple isn't together on General Hospital. It's the same damn thing.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't use gifs, but you know what would be an appropriate one?

The footage from the movie Airplane of "Shit hitting the fan" with the caption underneath "Roman Reigns wins Royal Rumble".


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

> Maybe i should cry and whine when I don't get my way like you


No. You continue to eat shit. We need examples like you.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Stone Hot said:


> and he has a right too. You bash him and he can bash back. Tit for tat


Doesn't work that way, it's a business. He can give a heelish comment but he out right shat on everyone who even barely disagrees with his push. He made people who say he had potential but needed more time just outright hate the guy. He's supposed to be a babyface but he acted like a bitch. Cena is the way you should handle things, I hate Cena but Cena is professional and knows his character is stale but tries to win people over.

You don't try to match wits with your detractors especially when you're not good in the ring, have poor stamina, poor on the mic and what people say is true. You go out there and prove them wrong by improving, which Reigns has not done.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

KoЯn;44487545 said:


> So they'd do a Shield marathon? Which is really just the best of Rollins and Ambrose and then Reigns tagging in the end.
> 
> :aryep


how do you do the backwards r in your username

i feel like reigns should change his theme to _korn-its on_ and start kicking ass in the ring


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

southrnbygrace said:


> A bunch of 2 yr olds throwing a temper tantrum because they didn't get their way. Typical modern day wrestling fan. The business is better off without people that can't understand it's scripted. Imagine if folks did this every time something happened in Game of Thrones they didn't like...or because their favorite couple isn't together on General Hospital. It's the same damn thing.


People do bitch if something on Game of Thrones happened they didn't like or General Hospital. You know why?

BECAUSE THEY'RE THE CUSTOMERS. They're the reason the product exists in the first place. You think that these examples of yours would have ever made it past the "pilot" stage if nobody watched? If so, are you seeking help?

People pay their money and their time to watch things they like. They're not only allowed to have an opinion, they're required to have one. 

And it's people like you that are the reason the VD COnnection(VInce and Dunn) continue to put complete dung out as "entertainment". You make excuses for their retardation and they don't have to pay you a dime. Congratulations! You're an enabler! Next time you feel the industry is in a downslide and are wondering why, look in the mirror.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Maybe i should cry and whine when I don't get my way like you


See this is why nobody likes you atm or why people like you and RR fans get so much shit. You take people's valid complaints and you give one of two responses, 1. You're a whiner, 2. You're a hater and need to deal with WWE. But why? Your opinion isn't more valid and no offense but I highly doubt you've never complained.

This is the problem with society, someone brings up something valid to complain about and people attack the person without giving any thought to the complaint while whining at the person for complaining.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

GOOD. Sooner people learn that this is the ONLY way WWE will even begin to consider what their fanbase actually wants (read that back and consider how mental that actually is), the better


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide and the cancel subscription page on W...*



Miss Sally said:


> Doesn't work that way, it's a business. He can give a heelish comment but he out right shat on everyone who even barely disagrees with his push. He made people who say he had potential but needed more time just outright hate the guy. He's supposed to be a babyface but he acted like a bitch. Cena is the way you should handle things, I hate Cena but Cena is professional and knows his character is stale but tries to win people over.
> 
> You don't try to match wits with your detractors especially when you're not good in the ring, have poor stamina, poor on the mic and what people say is true. You go out there and prove them wrong by improving, which Reigns has not done.


He will learn. He has the ball now its going to be a very hard road for Roman hopefully people like yourselves will give him a chance

Probably not


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Miss Sally said:


> See this is why nobody likes you atm or why people like you and RR fans get so much shit. You take people's valid complaints and you give one of two responses, 1. You're a whiner, 2. You're a hater and need to deal with WWE. But why? Your opinion isn't more valid and no offense but I highly doubt you've never complained.


No I have complained for many years and I am at a point where Im just tired of the complaining so any shit wwe gives me I do my best to make chicken salad out of chicken shit. I am happy were are finally getting someone that is not cena.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Maybe i should cry and whine when I don't get my way like you


* Just stop Vince, you're fooling no one.*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

http://time.com/3682093/cancel-wwe-network-royal-rumble/

TIME just picked this up. not good for the WWE.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> No I have complained for many years and I am at a point where Im just tired of the complaining so any shit wwe gives me I do my best to make chicken salad out of chicken shit. I am happy were are finally getting someone that is not cena.


I understand, I still like you. You're someone who's comments for the most part are great. I disagree with you on all this. I know how you feel but atm the people are really giving it to Vince. It's not just a few people anymore or a "basement group". It's sad that you have to try and turn shit into salad. It shouldn't be that way. Believe me, I wish this was a case of someone getting a huge sundae and complaining they didn't get a cherry on top but this is just a pile of shit served as a steak.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Deadman's Hand said:


> * Just stop Vince, you're fooling no one.*


Dam you got me


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

My CASUAL fan friend just signed up for the Network, da plan is working Vincent.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow, even Time picked this story up. http://time.com/3682093/cancel-wwe-network-royal-rumble/


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

I am only keeping it because of NXT


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Miss Sally said:


> I understand, I still like you. You're someone who's comments for the most part are great. I disagree with you on all this. I know how you feel but atm the people are really giving it to Vince. It's not just a few people anymore or a "basement group". It's sad that you have to try and turn shit into salad. It shouldn't be that way. Believe me, I wish this was a case of someone getting a huge sundae and complaining they didn't get a cherry on top but this is just a pile of shit served as a steak.


I understand and thank you. Its very frustrating and believe me I was cheering for Bryan just as much as I was Reigns and they way wwe handled the other talent was wrong. I just wish the fans wouldn't take it out their frustrations on Roman when he has done nothing but what he is told to do. I have said many times you want to hurt Vince then don't watch the tv shows, don't pay for tickets, don't buy any merchandise, don't buy the network. The talent doesn't deserve the hate but Management does.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

The Rock doing damage control.



Dwayne Johnson 
‏@TheRock Just touched down in Miami. *Thank you Philly for the #RoyalRumble passion - I feel ya 100! *






----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

That Rumble match was the most bizarre match I ever seen. WWE are trying so hard to not give a fuck about the fans, how is that even possible in a business like this lol.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

southrnbygrace said:


> A bunch of 2 yr olds throwing a temper tantrum because they didn't get their way. Typical modern day wrestling fan. The business is better off without people that can't understand it's scripted. Imagine if folks did this every time something happened in Game of Thrones they didn't like...or because their favorite couple isn't together on General Hospital. It's the same damn thing.


This guy wins this thread.


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA EAT SHIT REIGNS and EAT SHIT WWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Xderby said:


> Cena was actually good until like 2013.


Until like 2006.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi everybody my name is Stone Hot mwa mwa mwa mwa Vince is God :vince5 Mwa mwa mwa Reigns is best for business I love the Wwe and generalize everyone who hated the outcome my predictions are always 100% wrong but I proudly stand by the mantra of now then forever :rock


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> I understand and thank you. Its very frustrating and believe me I was cheering for Bryan just as much as I was Reigns and they way wwe handled the other talent was wrong. I just wish the fans wouldn't take it out their frustrations on Roman when he has done nothing but what he is told to do. I have said many times you want to hurt Vince then don't watch the tv shows, don't pay for tickets, don't buy any merchandise, don't buy the network. The talent doesn't deserve the hate but Management does.


:clap That's all you needed to say bro. No need to admonish the fans for cancelling the network or calling them babies, because they are doing EXACTLY what you suggested. They are finally putting their money where their mouths are and hitting WWE at their main revenue stream. THAT will sure as hell create a change as long as the losses are material/substantial.

They are, not only, voicing their displeasure throughout the payperview at the show and through social media, but are also following it up by cancelling subs which shows WWE that they are most certainly contributing consumers.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

heizenberg the G said:


> Hi everybody my name is Stone Hot mwa mwa mwa mwa Vince is God :vince5 Mwa mwa mwa Reigns is best for business I love the Wwe and generalize everyone who hated the outcome my predictions are always 100% wrong but I proudly stand by the mantra of now then forever :rock


Whatever makes you sleep at night


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

I haven't watched the WWE product since August, but I went to the show last night.

Fans were very loud for Cesaro preshow and during his appearance in the Royal Rumble, most were hoping for a Ziggler victory after he came in, but once he was eliminated the last breath of air the crowd had was completely gone. 

*If you want a true alternative buy the NJPW World network. It's a product that actually cares about it's fans an has good booking.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

THANOS said:


> :clap That's all you needed to say bro. No need to admonish the fans for cancelling the network or calling them babies, because they are doing EXACTLY what you suggested. They are finally putting their money where their mouths are and hitting WWE at their main revenue stream. THAT will sure as hell create a change as long as the losses are material/substantial.
> 
> They are, not only, voicing their displeasure throughout the payperview at the show and through social media, but are also following it up by cancelling subs which shows WWE that they are most certainly contributing consumers.



But I have said tho even if they do the things I suggested wwe still fines a way to win they always do. Its the truth and it sucks


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

The butthurtedness on WF and around the world is glorious
#CancelTheYesParty 
:ha

B'Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Dat!
:reigns2


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559723133892972544


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> But I have said tho even if they do the things I suggested wwe still fines a way to win they always do. Its the truth and it sucks


Ultimately they will try to, but now fans finally have more power with the network subscriptions and they can use that power to try and hit WWE's profitability, and THAT is something Vince cannot stand idly by and watch happen. At that point he needs to do everything in his power to rectify the situation.

Honestly I think from this point forward, WWE needs to implement an "audible" policy into their booking, where a referee can be told through his head set to change the finish of the match if the crowd isn't buying it. Of course, this should only be used in extreme situations and not for every ppv or tv taping, but it's definitely something they should consider moving forward.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Reigns might as well have been in Seth's position at this rate of hatred.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

doctor doom said:


> I haven't watched the WWE product since August, but I went to the show last night.
> 
> Fans were very loud for Cesaro preshow and during his appearance in the Royal Rumble, most were hoping for a Ziggler victory after he came in, but once he was eliminated the last breath of air the crowd had was completely gone.
> 
> *If you want a true alternative buy the NJPW World network. It's a product that actually cares about it's fans an has good booking.*


Yeah, might give NJPW a chance. Might start watching Lucha Underground too. Maybe even TNA too. :lol


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

Great show guys


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hopefully this leads to Vince getting ousted... I don't want to see the fall of AWA with an old idiot booking himself into oblivion again. Especially when it is so damn easy to put on a show the fans can get behind. I mean, we've had two huge shows in the past few months from another company AND WITHING THEIR OWN FUCKING COMPANY that shows exactly what the fans want..... and we get the exact opposite every fucking time with the flagshit shows. 

He's an old man that can't let go... he doesn't have a business plan or a creative plan that is built on any kind of logic. It's all built on his inability to understand his time is long dead and past.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, might give NJPW a chance.


I'll be around if you want suggestions on where to start, or general info.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I absolutely love this. This is a REAL movement. Hit them where it hurts & shit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I'll be around if you want suggestions on where to start, or general info.


Ah thanks. I'll see what they do on the RTWM but I'm probably taking a break from WWE afterwards. Not real interested in seeing Reigns defend the WWE title against has-beens like Kane and Big Show.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been saying this even before the network came out. Don't watch, don't give them your money, watch something else and THEN you'll send a message.

Its a couple years late but hey, at least it sank in.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Does Vince have a controlling percentage of WWE stock, or can he really be ousted? Anyone know?


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

What's with these people calling the disgruntled fans idiots? Are these people really suggesting that we sit on our hands, nod and smile at this outcome instead of being vocal with our opinions?

I hate the fact that people are so condescending; the "IWC"(fucking hate that term) is made up of people who're more knowledgeable of the genre and have different tastes when it comes to the product. Yet there are people calling the IWC as a whole bipolar for not getting behind Reigns push, and supporting Reigns this year and not last year. Do these people have any concept of time and the fact those opinions...CAN CHANGE? 

It should come as a surprise to no one that there would be a backlash over obvious ignorance of the audience's wishes. However it doesn't take an IWC smark to realize that this outcome was bullshit. 

So we complain..so we start a hashtag..it's much better than sitting in frustrated silence. Social Media gives us all that voice that was inaudible in the past, don't blame us for using it.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know why people are mocking Bryan marks, this whole thing is much more than that. Bryan, the most over guy in the company, the guy who was the obvious pick to win the Rumble is eliminated in a shitty way, of course the fans are gonna be pissed but there was no redeeming features in the entire Rumble match.

You see while Reigns, the guy who is being shoved down our throats, is being made to "look strong" the guys who are more popular and had to claw their way to get over organically and survive constant burials like Bryan, Ziggler, Mizdow, Ryback, Ryder ect, are eliminated like they were pieces of trash. Brock, Seth and Cena killed it in that title match,it was awesome; and for what? Just so Reigns can be put over in a bullshit match that no one wants to see when he's not ready.

In the end it was too much to take, the fans knew how it was all going to end and had enough. It's not even Reigns fault, it's the company who fucked up. Jesus everyone could see this coming I can't quite get over how they fucked up the 2nd biggest match of the year again! 

It's even worse than last year, I don't see how they can fix this.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm thinking about subscribing to the WWE Network, only to cancel it a few minutes later.

That'll stick it to the WWE.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559753410162216960


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

jorgovan21 said:


> Keeping my Network. Not for the current product, but the nostalgia factor is real, yo!


This is another thing I don't understand. 
People cancelling the Network over a single match's outcome on a current PPV only tells me that they only signed on for the current PPVs to begin with.

I also love watching all the old-school stuff so I'll keep the Network for that and just watch what happens on each PPV. I think the Network (as a whole, not just the current PPVs) is still well worth the $10 a month.

Those involved in the #CancellWWENetwork movement would've all cancelled due to some other event that didn't go their way. It just happened to be Reigns winning the Rumble. It could've easily been something else though. I'm not willing to go back to crappy, virus/spyware infested websites to view a 240p stream all because Reigns won the Rumble. 

That said, I thought the booking of the Rumble was terrible and they should be ashamed but I'm not ruling out Reigns just yet. He's basically in the "Die Rocky Die" stage of his career and it's because he can't talk. For the 15,000th time - he needs a manager/mouthpiece and a damn good one. Paul Ellering, Jim Cornette, hell even Jimmy Hart would be better than Reigns' cringeworthy mic work. 

I firmly believe (dat), Reigns would be far more over by this point if they never gave him the mic to begin with. Whether you like him or not, aside from the mic work he does turn it up in the ring. Not saying he's a technician by any stretch, but he's a capable explosive powerhouse type. It's his mic work that's killing his momentum and WWE's lack of listening (to me) to solve that for him.



Side Topic: Daniel Bryan winning the Rumble instead...

I had no interest in this happening. I didn't like that he was eliminated so quickly though. 
He should've at least been one of the final 6 and maybe even final 4 guys to add more excitement to the match. 

My second pick to win would've still been Rusev. 
Rusev vs. Lesnar would've been a war for the ages.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

I had a productive lunch break today......cancelled my subscription. WWE's ignorance and lazy booking have just been too frustrating. I don't care that Reigns won the Rumble, we called that for months, it's just how he won it. I'm tired of them shitting on really good talent and burying people and Kane/Big Show somehow still being relevant. :toastunkout:vince7


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh I will just say that if anyone wants New Japan info or anything, just PM me. Don't wanna derail the thread. We need to be updated on WWE's failures.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

Nightrow said:


> I'm thinking about subscribing to the WWE Network, only to cancel it a few minutes later.
> 
> That'll stick it to the WWE.


Here's $10 Vince. Because you suck!

You sure showed them...


----------



## ReignMaker (Jan 26, 2015)

So Reigns has to take all of the heat for Vince's decisions? That isn't fair. He's just doing his job.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Ultimately they will try to, but now fans finally have more power with the network subscriptions and they can use that power to try and hit WWE's profitability, and THAT is something Vince cannot stand idly by and watch happen. At that point he needs to do everything in his power to rectify the situation.
> 
> Honestly I think from this point forward, WWE needs to implement an "audible" policy into their booking, where a referee can be told through his head set to change the finish of the match if the crowd isn't buying it. Of course, this should only be used in extreme situations and not for every ppv or tv taping, but it's definitely something they should consider moving forward.


They didn't think this through plugging twitter and the network so much. If ppv buys were down they could blame everything but themselves. Now with twitter and the network, their bullshit gets called out for the whole world to see with no scapegoat.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Pudie said:


> Here's $10 Vince. Because you suck!
> 
> You sure showed them...


It was sarcasm, dummy.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Roman made it Acid Rain on dat bitch


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

ReignMaker said:


> So Reigns has to take all of the heat for Vince's decisions? That isn't fair. He's just doing his job.


Is it fair much of the talent got buried to make Reigns look strong? Is it our fault Reigns got upset at people and shat on everyone? He deserves hate. Not all of it but life aint fair.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Miss Sally said:


> Is it fair much of the talent got buried to make Reigns look strong? Is it our fault Reigns got upset at people and shat on everyone? He deserves hate. Not all of it but life aint fair.


How did he shit on everyone, what did he do ?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

thekingg said:


> How did he shit on everyone, what did he do ?


Reigns told his HATERS "they hate me because they hate their own lives"


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

southrnbygrace said:


> A bunch of 2 yr olds throwing a temper tantrum because they didn't get their way. Typical modern day wrestling fan. The business is better off without people that can't understand it's scripted. Imagine if folks did this every time something happened in Game of Thrones they didn't like...or because their favorite couple isn't together on General Hospital. It's the same damn thing.


You do realize that the entire business of pro wrestling is based on what the fans want and will pay for...right? Fans didn't pay to see Reigns win so they show displeasure .That's like not pushing Austin to win the Rumble and WWF title despite having a ton of momentum going into 97.Also, in game of thrones they're adapting books that have been around for over 15 years so thats moot. To complain about people complaining makes no sense to me either


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

lol, nobody hates on him because he's done something wrong, people hate him because he took a spot.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Dumbass WWE.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> People should of never subscribed in the first place.


Well, I subbed mainly for NXT. But as much as I love the show, I just can't give WWE my money anymore. Once these NXT guys go up to the main roster they are just going to be shit on by Vince.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

southrnbygrace said:


> A bunch of 2 yr olds throwing a temper tantrum because they didn't get their way. Typical modern day wrestling fan. The business is better off without people that can't understand it's scripted. Imagine if folks did this every time something happened in Game of Thrones they didn't like...or because their favorite couple isn't together on General Hospital. It's the same damn thing.


This analogy already got buried when some other geek said it.

Get the fuck ut with this ignorant shit. Jesus. Legit didn't realize some Roman fans didn't understand basic consumerism. It's not fucking rocket science.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Roman's fucked for a long time now.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Reigns told his HATERS "they hate me because they hate their own lives"


He really has turned into Cena 2.0 

He has even convinced himself that people don't hate him because he is shoved down our throats and he is garbage in the ring and on the mic... No, we hate him because we're jealous! lololol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It is like I am watching the fall part of "The Rise and Fall of the WWE" future DVD live in person :lol


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: The "cancelling subscriptions" page on WWE network crashed*



Stone Hot said:


> Ehh they will be subscribing again come next month. Vince always wins in the end


They'll also be getting their premier PPV for ten bucks without paying for all the shitty other ones.

What a win for Vince. unk4


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> It is like I am watching the fall part of "The Rise and Fall of the WWE" future DVD live in person :lol


Not a good week for them so far. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

southrnbygrace said:


> A bunch of 2 yr olds throwing a temper tantrum because they didn't get their way. Typical modern day wrestling fan. The business is better off without people that can't understand it's scripted. Imagine if folks did this every time something happened in Game of Thrones they didn't like...or because their favorite couple isn't together on General Hospital. It's the same damn thing.


:deanfpalm

Dude the whole arena was booing. Are you trying to suggest they're ALL 2 year olds? The anti-smark people have been absolutely dreadful over the last 12+ hours or so.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> :deanfpalm
> 
> Dude the whole arena was booing. Are you trying to suggest they're ALL 2 year olds? The anti-smark people have been absolutely dreadful over the last 12+ hours or so.


Nope. Just the overly vocal smarky jerk faces. Casual fans wouldn't have been booing the PPV. Kids wouldn't be booing the PPV. WWE Legends wouldn't be booing that vigorously. It was mainly the butthurt neckbeards who think Bryan should win everything. His blind marks are the scum of the earth.

If people were disappointed with the result, they're entitled to boo, while at the same time looking like absolute crybabies.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

superplex23 said:


> Nope. Just the over vocal smarky jerk faces. *Casual fans wouldn't have been booing PPV*. WWE Legends wouldn't be booing that vigorously.* It was mainly the butthurt neckbeards who think Bryan should win everything*. His blind marks are the scum of the earth.


Except they are. On Facebook. And Twitter. It's not just smarks for the love of everything holy.

And absolutely not. It's sickening you think this way. It's because of everyone else too. You're a huge Ziggler mark like I am, and you're just going to accept what happened to him (And Ambrose and Wyatt) like it's nothing? We're all just butthurt? I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

superplex23 said:


> Nope. Just the overly vocal smarky jerk faces. Casual fans wouldn't have been booing the PPV. Kids wouldn't be booing the PPV. WWE Legends wouldn't be booing that vigorously. It was mainly the butthurt neckbeards who think Bryan should win everything. His blind marks are the scum of the earth.
> 
> If people were disappointed with the result, they're entitled to boo, while at the same time looking like absolute crybabies.


Dude they paid their ticket, they have every right to boo if they're not happy with the results. Nothing "crybaby" about that. The only crybaby I see is you crying about them.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wrestling fans, by and large, are such losers.


----------



## omni009 (Dec 11, 2014)

So, realistically speaking, if the network has 731,000 subscribers now...how many did it take in order to crash the cancellation page? I'd think, even with my very small knowledge of computers and such, that a number like say a few thousand wouldn't do it. would say 10,000 do it? Are we talking more?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

superplex23 said:


> Nope. Just the overly vocal smarky jerk faces. Casual fans wouldn't have been booing the PPV. Kids wouldn't be booing the PPV. WWE Legends wouldn't be booing that vigorously. It was mainly the butthurt neckbeards who think Bryan should win everything. His blind marks are the scum of the earth.
> 
> If people were disappointed with the result, they're entitled to boo, while at the same time looking like absolute crybabies.


Stop blaming fans for the company mistakes.

WWE should stop saying the fans matter. Stop having live shows .Stop with the sucking up the WWE universe. Why was Vince saying fans opinion changes the direction of the show.

If they don't want the fans input then stop asking for it and saying it matters.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I love how anti-Bryan smarks try to say "Lol bryan fans butthurt ayy lmao", but the fact is that this is not only about Bryan.

This is also about DEAN AMBROSE. This is also about DOLPH ZIGGLER. This is also about BRAY WYATT, and the list goes on & on.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Stop blaming fans for the company mistakes.
> 
> WWE should stop saying the fans matter. Stop having live shows .Stop with the sucking up the WWE universe. Why was Vince saying fans opinion changes the direction of the show.
> 
> If they don't want the fans input then stop asking for it and saying it matters.


I know jack squat about wrestling 

but as a fan I feel that putting a dude with 5 months run as a single and a c level promos skills over a guy who the fans love and had to give up his belt due to injury would be a bad move.

fans are thirsty for DB b/c vince gave him the rey title run. booooo


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sol Katti said:


> Except they are. On Facebook. And Twitter. It's not just smarks for the love of everything holy.
> 
> And absolutely not. It's sickening you think this way. It's because of everyone else too. You're a huge Ziggler mark like I am, and you're just going to accept what happened to him (And Ambrose and Wyatt) like it's nothing? We're all just butthurt? I'm disappointed in you.


Sure I'm a huge Ziggler fan. But I don't need to see him win everything. I just wanna see the guy perform and don't care if he wins or loses, as long as he puts on a good show. The thing fans today don't understand is, wrestlers and fans have to go through ups and downs. Bryan got to beat HHH, Batista and Randy to win the WWEWHC in the main event of Mania last year. Ziggler was the sole survivor in the main event at Survivor Series last year. Why do people care so much about results on a scripted show?



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Stop blaming fans for the company mistakes.
> 
> WWE should stop saying the fans matter. Stop having live shows .Stop with the sucking up the WWE universe. Why was Vince saying fans opinion changes the direction of the show
> 
> If they don't want the fans input then stop asking for it and saying it matters.


So doesn't care about the fans mean do everything they want? Face win every time? Heels get buried to appease the fans? Make the show so predictable to the point you know who is going to win as soon as the match is announced. Gotta face hardship so that victory is sweeter, from a storyline perspective especially. Seems many of the modern wrestling fans don't know this


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Socko316 said:


> I know jack squat about wrestling
> 
> but as a fan I feel that putting a dude with *5 months run as a single* and a c level promos skills over a guy who the fans love and had to give up his belt due to injury would be a bad move.
> 
> fans are thirsty for DB b/c vince gave him the rey title run. booooo


Not that he had trained/wrestled that much prior. There are guys with 10-15 years in the independent shitstorms who got literally screwed last night for this new john cena guy. What the actual fuck, his own cousin was furious at this.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Will never understand the thought process of people who side with a company that is obviously out of touch with it's fanbase and blame the fans for reacting negatively to that company's mistakes.

Do you enjoy being a sheep or something?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

superplex23 said:


> Sure I'm a huge Ziggler fan. But I don't need to see him win everything. I just wanna see the guy perform and don't care if he wins or loses, as long as he puts on a good show. The thing fans today don't understand is, wrestlers and fans have to go through ups and downs. Bryan got to beat HHH, Batista and Randy to win the WWEWHC in the main event of Mania last year. Ziggler was the sole survivor in the main event at Survivor Series last year. Why do people care so much about results on a scripted show?
> 
> 
> 
> So doesn't care about the fans mean do everything they want? Face win every time? Heels get buried to appease the fans? Make the show so predictable to the point you know who is going to win as soon as the match is announced. Gotta face hardship so that victory is sweeter, from a storyline perspective especially. Seems many of the modern wrestling fans don't know this


The shit is already predictable. Everyone predicted Reigns would win months ago so what the fuck exactly are you talking about? Stop trying to play devils advocate you are just bad at it.

If the final four was fan favs like Ambrose, Wyatt, Ziggs, Bryan even a good heel like Rusev it would not be predictable.

There are plenty of popular guys to use the WWE has their pick but ignores them for unover green trash.

Also the execution of the Rumble itself was bad. Structing the entire rumble to protect Reigns yet doing it horribly. Do you think the backlash would been so bad if lets say it was HHH vs Reigns in the finale moment? with the Authority helping and maybe the fan favs return to help Reigns? Stop trying to defend this mess.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Shalashaska said:


> Will never understand the thought process of people who side with a company that is obviously out of touch with it's fanbase and blame the fans for reacting negatively to that company's mistakes.
> 
> Do you enjoy being a sheep or something?


Battered housewives bro. They're the first in line to piss and moan when a show sucks, but they're always there to defend their beloved WWE when _other people_ start complaining and will be back the next week to take more punishment.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> The shit is already predictable. Everyone predicted Reigns would win months ago so what the fuck exactly are you talking about? Stop trying to play devils advocate you are just bad at it.
> 
> If the final four was fan favs like Ambrose, Wyatt, Ziggs, Bryan even a good heel like Rusev it would not be predictable.
> 
> ...


Peiple need to realise that their fav guys aren't going to win everything, all of the time. They also need to realise that it's ok, because their guy gets to perform regardless. Obviously people would like to see their guys win, but some fans make it the be all end all of whether they watch or not. 

And how do you expect to push new guys? By jobbing? Reigns is a face, he needs wins to get over in this age of 'wins is all we care about.' Or should they only stay with Ambrose, Bryan and Ziggler, let them win everything and three way tie for the Title


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder how long this trend of booing a bad rumble winner will persist. No one booed when Alberto or Sheamus won the rumble.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

AJrama said:


> I wonder how long this trend of booing a bad rumble winner will persist. No one booed when Alberto or Sheamus won the rumble.


That's because the fans had no one to be passionate about.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I love how anti-Bryan smarks try to say "Lol bryan fans butthurt ayy lmao", but the fact is that this is not only about Bryan.
> 
> This is also about DEAN AMBROSE. This is also about DOLPH ZIGGLER. This is also about BRAY WYATT, and the list goes on & on.


This. It's not that Bryan or Ambrose or Ziggler or any young talented guys were eliminated. It was how and why.

Literally dumped out of the match and only served to make Roman look strong. It's not even Roman's fault, it's down to an out-of-touch man who won't listen and respond to his paying audience. An old man set in his ways.

It sends the message that there is no glass ceiling and the brass ring is a farce. Unless you're picked by the WWE machine, you don't matter. 

Yes, I had the same reaction the crowd did when Bryan lost in the way that he did. Hell, even the way Bray Wyatt was eliminated sent a very clear message. 

It wasn't the "what" that's causing network cancellations, it's the "how" and the "why"


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

AJrama said:


> I wonder how long this trend of booing a bad rumble winner will persist. No one booed when Alberto or Sheamus won the rumble.


They will boo the rumble every year if the guy who wins it isn't liked. Sheamus and Del Rio were somewhat over when they won. Reigns was kind of over until some jerky Bryan marks realised he would be taking the spot they wanted for Bryan


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

superplex23 said:


> Peiple need to realise that their fav guys aren't going to win everything, all of the time. They also need to realise that it's ok, because their guy gets to perform regardless. Obviously people would like to see their guys win, but some fans make it the be all end all of whether they watch or not.
> 
> And how do you expect to push new guys? By jobbing? Reigns is a face, he needs wins to get over in this age of 'wins is all we care about.' Or should they only stay with Ambrose, Bryan and Ziggler, let them win everything and three way tie for the Title


AMBROSE IS FUCKING NEW TOO SO IS BRAY.

Your argument is AWFUL JUST STOP.

Reigns can win plenty of matches to get over. Did he need to win the rumble to fight Lesnar at WM to do it? NO.

*edit - i see you're just a bad troll or in heel mode today. laters.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Damn why am I getting malware alerts for the forum all of a sudden :/


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Shalashaska said:


> Will never understand the thought process of people who side with a company that is obviously out of touch with it's fanbase and blame the fans for reacting negatively to that company's mistakes.
> 
> Do you enjoy being a sheep or something?


I'd argue you guys are sheep to this board. Your guys mindset is just as sheepish as anyone else's. Just because it's counter to what WWE offers doesn't mean you're not blindly following the crowd. Half of the sh** crowds do nowadays is embarrassing as Hell. They embrace crap just because it comes from a wrestler they want pushed. They chant things that sucks balls and has no relevance to the product. Today's fans are a disgrace.

It takes a lot more to be someone like JR who's pretty much open minded to all scenarios. Can want wrestling but still see the value that someone like Cena brings to the company. 

Don't get me wrong I think WWE was stupid as Hell to not go with Bryan but that's because he without a doubt has the most mainstream buzz going on for him right now. Him being screwed got national mainstream attention.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I love how anti-Bryan smarks try to say "Lol bryan fans butthurt ayy lmao", but the fact is that this is not only about Bryan.
> 
> This is also about DEAN AMBROSE. This is also about DOLPH ZIGGLER. This is also about BRAY WYATT, and the list goes on & on.


This exactly.It's a slap in the face of all those guys and the fans.


----------



## JR1980 (Nov 26, 2014)

Just interested, those who cancelled because Reigns won the rumble, or how it was booked, or whatever the reason- what scenario would see you re-newing your subscription?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

BRILLIANT ABSOLUTLY BRILLIANT! I just finished watching the rumble and stayed away from wrestlingwebsites all day. Cancelled my subscription just after I finished watching. Go on here and this is the first thing I see. I made a thread a couple weeks ago saying "if you dont like the wwe why do you support it financially" im very glad people feel the way I do now. Booing wont help. Lets show these fuckers were not having it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

LPPrince said:


> Damn why am I getting malware alerts for the forum all of a sudden :/


Same with me. I use firefox and it flipped out on me asking me like 3 times 
if I was sure I wanted to stay on this site. 
That's strange. 
Really strange.

I cancelled my subscription, feels good to stick it to them where it hurts.
Seems like enough people are doing it. 
So much news going on, and I have no time to keep up. Haha


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm happy about this. Not a Network subscriber ever, don't watch Raw, but this Rumble did nothing to help at all. Sad thing is, I hadn't been as hyped for a PPV all year, yet it turns out to be possibly the biggest disappointment. F*ck this company, and I'm glad people are standing up to them by cancelling their subs.

I was also planning to watch Raw, as it was the beginning of the ROTWM. F*ck that. Especially with it being at the HQ. It would have been some fun to see Reigns' reactions at least


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> The shit is already predictable. Everyone predicted Reigns would win months ago so what the fuck exactly are you talking about? Stop trying to play devils advocate you are just bad at it.
> 
> If the final four was fan favs like Ambrose, Wyatt, Ziggs, Bryan even a good heel like Rusev it would not be predictable.
> 
> ...




The layout of the rumble wouldnt of mattered as long as reigns won. They freaking chanted we want rusev. When Daniel Bryan was eliminated the rumble was fucked. Sure the fans would of accepted ziggler,ambrose or even wyatt&sandow but they wanted bryan all in all.


----------



## iwc_expert (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't even like Bryan so it's not just his "but-hurt fans" who are unhappy with the generic giant winning the royal rumble. That is all Reigns is, he is as generic as you can get. There are far more talented guys on the roster that should be getting the major push ahead of him.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> I'd argue you guys are sheep to this board. Your guys mindset is just as sheepish as anyone else's. Just because it's counter to what WWE offers doesn't mean you're not blindly following the crowd. Half of the sh** crowds do nowadays is embarrassing as Hell. They embrace crap just because it comes from a wrestler they want pushed. They chant things that sucks balls and has no relevance to the product. Today's fans are a disgrace.
> 
> It takes a lot more to be someone like JR who's pretty much open minded to all scenarios. Can want wrestling but still see the value that someone like Cena brings to the company.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I think WWE was stupid as Hell to not go with Bryan but that's because he without a doubt has the most mainstream buzz going on for him right now. Him being screwed got national mainstream attention.


Except we're not blindy following anything. We're giving logical reasons for why this was an awful move for Vince. Unlike those who are defending him and making horrible analogies while insulting us because apparently we're not entitled to to our own opinions. Unlike those who are calling us babies for canceling a subscription to a service we don't enjoy. 

Nothing wrong with the crowds usually. If you feel some chants are shit then fine, but like others, I'd take a loud crowd that lets their opinions be known than one that just sits there and shuts up like toddlers in timeout. 

Alot of us do understand the value Cena brings. I don't understand where this comment is coming from, unless you're talking about the ultra Cena haters that still feel he can't ever
have a good match.

Point is, these people are siding with a corporation that refuses to listen to thier customers and expects them to just take it.

That's not how this works. We have a choice, a voice and most importantly, other options. And we'll let them know.


----------



## Falstaff Son (Jan 26, 2015)

NastyYaffa said:


> I love how anti-Bryan smarks try to say "Lol bryan fans butthurt ayy lmao", but the fact is that this is not only about Bryan.
> 
> This is also about DEAN AMBROSE. This is also about DOLPH ZIGGLER. This is also about BRAY WYATT, and the list goes on & on.


Dean Ambrose does nothing but lose at PPVs. Bray Wyatt going against Lesnar is just a strange idea. I don't see how they could even pull that off. I don't get the love for Ziggler at all. Reigns has had the most dominant single's career out of any of those guys.


----------



## iwc_expert (Apr 8, 2013)

Falstaff Son said:


> Dean Ambrose does nothing but lose at PPVs. Bray Wyatt going against Lesnar is just a strange idea. I don't see how they could even pull that off. I don't get the love for Ziggler at all. *Reigns has had the most dominant single's career out of any of those guys.*


That's because Vince has a huge hard on for him and has booked him to be that way unlike the others, hence why the fans are not happy.


----------



## Falstaff Son (Jan 26, 2015)

iwc_expert said:


> That's because Vince has a huge hard on for him and has booked him to be that way unlike the others, hence why the fans are not happy.


I'm aware. I love Ambrose too. But him winning the Rumble is absurd given how he is constantly losing.


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

I cancelled my Network subscription when Ambrose got eliminated as the rest was quite predictable by then. Even the entrance of my favourite wrestler ever and hero The Rock did nothing, smacked of more desperation to force me to like Reigns.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

OddSquad said:


> Yes, I had the same reaction the crowd did when Bryan lost in the way that he did. Hell, even the way Bray Wyatt was eliminated sent a very clear message.
> 
> It wasn't the "what" that's causing network cancellations, it's the "how" and the "why"


It´s also in the commentary. They just don´t sell anything right. Obviously it makes more sense that Wyatt would have a dramatic hard fought exit after 50 minutes, but they could still sell it hard like "It Big Show AND Kane. They are lucky Wyatt is exhausted FROM LASTING 50 MINUTES!! He gave it everything guys and the tank was just empty". They just no sell everything. They just talk for three hours. 

Of course that still doesn´t explain the shitty Bryan/Ambrose/Ziggler/Rusev eliminations, but a great commentator can at least mask some flaws and find some logic in mediocre booking. Jim Ross would have freaked out over Wyatt tossing Bryan that easily (push Wyatt) and wondered whether Bryan is still not 100% healthy (suspense and protection at the same time). 

If Vince still thinks he can destroy Bryan by making him look bad, he should be checked for dementia. He´d have been better off to release Bryan based on his medical records.

I know some people will say it´s the new WWE booking genius to have nominal babyfaces that are really heels and that the fans would cheer for nominal heels eventually. Even if we give them that gigantic benefit of the doubt, all the downward spiraling numbers suggest it´s not working.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork*



Brandough said:


> Those same people will be renewing it the day of Wrestlemania



Like you even need to pay to watch wrestlemania. Dude I live in Sweden and have been watching all raws,ppvs,smackdowns etc online for 9 fucking years. Im definitly tuning in to wrestlemania but im not giving them a dime. Ive subscribed to the network twice but until they fix this shit im not giving them a dime.


Watchwrestling is your friend.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

JR1980 said:


> Just interested, those who cancelled because Reigns won the rumble, or how it was booked, or whatever the reason- what scenario would see you re-newing your subscription?


The Rumble was just the sprinkles on the shit sundae. I canceled because almost everything they've done since WM30 has been a slap to the face, so I can't see any positives to supporting them financially. 

They would have to have a consistently good product for a few months for me to even consider it, but they can't get behind anybody good for more than 2 weeks so I don't see that happening any time soon.

At least the blizzard coming caused Smackdown to get canceled so I get my $180 back. That's a year of NJPWWorld and a few PWG DVDs ositivity


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Shalashaska said:


> Except we're not blindy following anything. We're giving logical reasons for why this was an awful move for Vince. Unlike those who are defending him and making horrible analogies while insulting us because apparently we're not entitled to to our own opinions. Unlike those who are calling us babies for canceling a subscription to a service we don't enjoy.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the crowds usually. If you feel some chants are shit then fine, but like others, I'd take a loud crowd that lets their opinions be known than one that just sits there and shuts up like toddlers in timeout.
> 
> ...


I'm going to take Roman out of this because I agree that was a bad decision and said that from the start but this goes a lot further than him.

This is like a three decade long battle now so let's not act like it just popped at the RR.

A lot of hatred for Vince's vision is blind and it's based off of misconceptions that your opinion is better or worth more than everyone else's. I use John Cena because he is undeniably WWE's biggest draw and he's done that without any support from you guys for the last 10 years. He has a paying audience that dwarfs everyone's yet a good portion of you guys just want to sweep it under the rug and pretend that it doesn't exist. Vince is always going to try to create those guys and rightfully so. He's had a ton of success of creating superstars and that's what this is ultimately about. Vince wanting to create his own superstars opposed to pushing someone else's work.

Now I'm not a fan of forcing that because it's clear as day Reigns was nowhere near John Cena's level of popularity upon his push. I'm not a fan of burying Bryan when he's jumped over every hoop Vince could come up with. But today's fans are not open minded and that's a huge part of the problem right now.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Still trending. Good Lord.


----------



## Michael the Narwha (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll see how they make up for it on Raw before i push the cancel button. This could be an angle for all we know.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

As the top poster on the Bioware forums, I LOVE this-


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559863833461002241


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

#3 trend worldwide, currently. I dare WWE to acknowledge it on the broadcast.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The ones trying to defend the WWE for this are annoying lol. It's like you're all robots programmed by the WWE to be illogical just like the product.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

By the end of RAW, it was STILL trending lol.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Raw invigorated it, hahaha


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Bryan revived 80,000 live after the Undertaker's streak ended.

WHAT DO THEY NOT GET !!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LPPrince said:


> As the top poster on the Bioware forums, I LOVE this-
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559863833461002241


The pain... why are you doing this to me... why why why...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Its eerily perfect, isn't it.

I would know, I made thousands of posts on the Bioware forums over the years about it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LPPrince said:


> Its eerily perfect, isn't it.
> 
> I would know, I made thousands of posts on the Bioware forums over the years about it.


O soooo did I. And gamefaqs and with friends. I enjoyed ME3 for 90 percent of it... there were some "eh could have been better" but damn... that ending. That fucking ending. I'm still hoping the Next Effect is all about an alternate universe with the same characters but no Reapers... yes, even there I am delusional as hell. But.. I mean, they gave us DA:I which was damn close to DAO for me... so they are listening.. right? RIGHT?!


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Socko316 said:


> how do you do the backwards r in your username
> 
> i feel like reigns should change his theme to _korn-its on_ and start kicking ass in the ring


The admins did it for me. :grin2:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

GMW's take on #CancelWWENetwork .


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Has anyone stopped and thought that WWE shut down the 'cancel subscription' page after they saw this trending?*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Surely something like that would be illegal.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Has anyone stopped and thought that WWE shut down the 'cancel subscription' page after they saw this trending?*


i saw the topic, wondered if anyone said this yet.. and there it was.

Wouldn't be surprised at all if they themselves would shut the page down till people have time to cool off


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Has anyone stopped and thought that WWE shut down the 'cancel subscription' page after they saw this trending?*


I did about 2 days ago. :grin2:


WesternFilmGuy said:


> The cancel page crashed....? Wouldn't it be smarter to say that WWE took it down so some of the subscribers could sleep on it and get rid of the alcohol in their systems?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Has anyone stopped and thought that WWE shut down the 'cancel subscription' page after they saw this trending?*


Definitely something out of WWE's playbook.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Its eerily perfect, isn't it.
> 
> I would know, I made thousands of posts on the Bioware forums over the years about it.


Off topic, but whatever, about the ME thing...

I hated ME1. It was awfully poorly written, the characters had very little depth, the gameplay was shitty, and I thought ME3 was actually vastly superior, even with the terrible ending. The Geth/Quarian face off was amazing, and for once, a Western RPG managed to get emotionnal, while this genre is usually as bland (in that criteria) as it could possibly be. Not to mention your interactions with the crew were FAR FAR more credible and interesting. (Dat ME1 & 2 "do a mission/speak to them then" formula).

ME2 is still the best thought, great atmosphere, uncertain goals, all that shit. ME1 and ME3's plots are basically already explained to you in the 5 first seconds of the game, much like every single recent Bioware game. Hire writers, please.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> O soooo did I. And gamefaqs and with friends. I enjoyed ME3 for 90 percent of it... there were some "eh could have been better" but damn... that ending. That fucking ending. I'm still hoping the Next Effect is all about an alternate universe with the same characters but no Reapers... yes, even there I am delusional as hell. But.. I mean, they gave us DA:I which was damn close to DAO for me... so they are listening.. right? RIGHT?!


Still haven't played Inquisition, despite pre ordering it. Decided since they are part of EA, I would wait 3 months so they could finish the game with patches...

Though ME3 was a worse cock up than the Royal Rumble. Or I was more invested in ME series, and Bioware from Baldur's Gate to ME3. NWN was a dud for me, but that ME3 ending was figuratively, the biggest kick in the balls I ever had.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



gamegenie said:


> So he can win at WM, then get injured again.
> 
> The circular logic you nutcases have make me glad that WWE is not listening to you guys this year.
> 
> ...


Austin - broken Neck

Hogan - back surgery

HHH - torn quads

Cena - broken neck

Daniel Bryan - pinched nerve cluster

Ohh fuck can't trust him.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: #CancelWWENetwork is trending Worldwide. Also, the cancel subscription page on WWE Network crashed*



RebelArch86 said:


> Austin - broken Neck
> 
> Hogan - back surgery
> 
> ...


With anyone else, WWE has reasons

With Daniel Bryan, WWE has excuses


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Found this on a tweet someone made(attached image)


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

LPPrince said:


> Found this on a tweet someone made(attached image)


It's so true, I laughed when they announced this which happened to be only a day after the cancellation meltdown, such a lol


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> Found this on a tweet someone made(attached image)


It's spin by them but so was the whole thing to begin with. It's a smart move on their behalf though because you can't allow false perceptions to tank their stock prices. It only takes 6k posts to trend something and that got like 40k retweets. 4/5th of those are likely just someone w/o the network retweeting.

Point being it's a nickel sized dent. 10k cancellations isn't going to do sh** and I doubt it was even that much.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

All anyone can do is doubt until solid numbers are out with ups and downs being reported to the stockholders/shareholders.


----------

